# My pick for SB Champion



## candycorn

Atlanta Falcons.

Your pick?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow agent candyass,your as ignorant about sports as you are on government corruption.you can pass that on to your handlers for me.

the falcons, who have a pathetic defense with the dumbest  defensive coordinater in the league because he always uses the PREVENT YOU FROM WINNING DEFENSE, and a quarterback who has meltdowns in big games and lost a future hall of fame tight end in the off season, is going to rebound this year and go to  the superbowl?

 comedy gold from you as always candyass.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Boston Braves.


----------



## Toro

The Minnesota Vikings!


----------



## Moonglow

Washington Whiteskins...


----------



## TheOldSchool

If Gronk stays healthy, Patriots.  If not then it's a crap shoot.  I don't think the Seahawks can repeat.

Who do I want?  Redskins.  I'll keep the hope alive as long as I can until they crush my dreams again


----------



## fbj

Toro said:


> The Minnesota Vikings!



Christian Ponder is the truth but I don't see them in the SB


----------



## eagle1462010

I'm going for the Saints, as I'm a fan............Please give me 50 to 1 odds on the bet please.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

9/11 inside job said:


> wow agent candyass,your as ignorant about sports as you are on government corruption.you can pass that on to your handlers for me.
> 
> the falcons, who have a pathetic defense with the dumbest  defensive coordinater in the league because he always uses the PREVENT YOU FROM WINNING DEFENSE, and a quarterback who has meltdowns in big games and lost a future hall of fame tight end in the off season, is going to rebound this year and go to  the superbowl?
> 
> comedy gold from you as always candyass.



Why can't you, for once, act like an ADULT and express your disagreement with somebody else's opinion in a MATURE manner.

Your name-calling, ridiculing, and other personal attacks are way past annoying, and heading straight towards "I'd kick your ass if I knew the location of your parent's basement ".


----------



## HUGGY

The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs... 

It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense.. 

BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.

I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.

Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

HUGGY said:


> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.



Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.

2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.


----------



## HUGGY

TruthSeeker56 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.
> 
> 2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.
Click to expand...


You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...

Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.  

He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.

Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.

I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.  

The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.

A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.  

That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.


----------



## Synthaholic

_*My pick for SB Champion   *_


It's baseball season.


----------



## HUGGY

Synthaholic said:


> _*My pick for SB Champion   *_
> 
> 
> It's baseball season.



Not in 30 minutes it isn't.

Tommorow it is the first pre season NFL football game.  Tommorow marks the end of all that matters outside of the quest for the Lombardi.

That is all...


----------



## Synthaholic

HUGGY said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*My pick for SB Champion   *_
> 
> 
> It's baseball season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in 30 minutes it isn't.
> 
> Tommorow it is the first pre season NFL football game.  Tommorow marks the end of all that matters outside of the quest for the Lombardi.
> 
> That is all...
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?


----------



## HUGGY

fbj said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnesota Vikings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Ponder is the truth but I don't see them in the SB
Click to expand...


Christian Ponder played one of the worst games I ever saw ...

He is the reason the Seahawks got Percy Harvin..  

Thank you Christian Ponder....


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
Click to expand...


Ease of schedule; a QB on the come, two wide outs with limitless talent.  

Not sure their coaching staff is ready for Prime Time.  If they stay healthy, they can beat anybody.


----------



## rightwinger

Seattle Seahawks will not make the playoffs

You read it here first


----------



## TruthSeeker56

HUGGY said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.
> 
> 2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
Click to expand...


This year we will find out if Seattle is a "one hit wonder". If they win the Super Bowl again, I will be happy to concede that Seattle has the beginnings of a dynasty.

Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

HUGGY said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.
> 
> 2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
Click to expand...


This year we will find out if Seattle is a "one hit wonder". If they win the Super Bowl again, I will be happy to concede that Seattle has the beginnings of a dynasty.

Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.

Only ONE NFL team has won THREE Super Bowls since 2000.

Only ONE NFL team has played in FIVE Super Bowls since 2000.

Only ONE NFL team has won 21 games in a row over two seasons.

Only ONE NFL team has won 18 games in a row in one season.

Only ONE NFL team has the most playoff appearances since 2000.

Only ONE NFL team has had the same starting quarterback since 2000.

Only ONE NFL team has had the same head coach since 2000.

THAT is a DYNASTY. Seattle has a LONG way to go.


----------



## antiquity

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?



You don't happen to live in Atlanta do you? I for one do not believe Atlanta will even win their division let alone make the playoffs...did you watch any Falcons games last year?

Oh for the record the Seattle Seahawks win the Super Bowl again....


----------



## HUGGY

TruthSeeker56 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.
> 
> 2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year we will find out if Seattle is a "one hit wonder". If they win the Super Bowl again, I will be happy to concede that Seattle has the beginnings of a dynasty.
> 
> Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won THREE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has played in FIVE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 21 games in a row over two seasons.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 18 games in a row in one season.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has the most playoff appearances since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same starting quarterback since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same head coach since 2000.
> 
> THAT is a DYNASTY. Seattle has a LONG way to go.
Click to expand...


All good reasons why when the Hawks piss in NE's punch bowl next February how sweet the blowout will be.


----------



## antiquity

Toro said:


> The Minnesota Vikings!



That almost as funny as Candycorn predicting the Falcons.


----------



## antiquity

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm going for the Saints, as I'm a fan............Please give me 50 to 1 odds on the bet please.



Actually the Saints are an odds on betting favorite at 25-1.


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> Seattle Seahawks will not make the playoffs
> 
> You read it here first



Are you also a writer for the National Inquirer? Just what is going to stop Seattle from making the playoffs?


----------



## antiquity

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won THREE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has played in FIVE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 21 games in a row over two seasons.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 18 games in a row in one season.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has the most playoff appearances since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same starting quarterback since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same head coach since 2000.
> 
> THAT is a DYNASTY. Seattle has a LONG way to go.



Buffalo played in three straight SB...does that make them a great team today.....nor does all the stats in the past make NE a great team now.

Note that Seattle didn't have squat for years and now they are a great team with great talent from top to bottom. NE on the other hand is in decline whether you believe it or not.

I have listened to SF fans hoot and holler about all the great teams they had in the past, (and they are right) but having good teams in the past is a piss poor reason to think they are still great today. The Joe Montana and Jerry Rice's are gone.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnesota Vikings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That almost as funny as Candycorn predicting the Falcons.
Click to expand...


I read somewhere that they have a QB on the come..  

Fabulous !!!

Maybe they should give him a snappy nickname like UMMmmm...???? *Matty Ice*.. 

Did they resign Gonzalez or has he finally retired?

That was their big hope last season.  I feel sorry for him.  He deserved a better team.


----------



## rightwinger

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks will not make the playoffs
> 
> You read it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also a writer for the National Inquirer? Just what is going to stop Seattle from making the playoffs?
Click to expand...


In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly

But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated

Factors that work against Seattle
- They are not as hungry as last year
- They have a target on their back as defending champs
- They were relatively injury free last year
- They play in the tougest division in football

I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs


----------



## antiquity

rightwinger said:


> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly



Okay...next.



> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated



So what? next.



> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year



Why wouldn't they be, they have a chance with the players they have too be great for at least two more years and Pete Carroll is a great motivator.



> - They have a target on their back as defending champs



While that is true, but someone will have hit that target and I only see a couple teams coming even close.



> - They were relatively injury free last year



Every team has injuries and Seattle had their share last season.



> - They play in the tougest division in football


[/QUOTE]

As they did last year.



> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs



Please...how can anyone see complacency before they play their first game?

The fact is seven teams have played in Super Bowls twice in a row and all won both times. But that is not relevant to the game today.


----------



## rightwinger

In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated

I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> If Gronk stays healthy, Patriots.  If not then it's a crap shoot.  I don't think the Seahawks can repeat.
> 
> Who do I want?  Redskins.  I'll keep the hope alive as long as I can until they crush my dreams again



the pats go to the superbowl because the AFC is so weak they dont have any serious competition to face other than the donkeys wwho wont make it bakc because they will have to face the NFC this year,the most physical and punishing defenses in the NFL.I guarantee they are happy they only have to face them one and not twice like the seahakws do every year.

the seahawks will make it back,they only lost a couple of key starters on their team last year and they are hungry to repeat and got the coach to get them through it all.if they make it pas the niners again in the NFC who i think they face again,whoever wins that game wins the superbowl.that what i said last year and im sticking with it again that they are still the two best teams in the league.

if the hawks can stay injury free for most the season,its game over for the rest of the league. the cheatriots will find out just like the donkesy did once they get to the superbowl and face the hawks,wishing they werent there after having to deal with a physical punishing defense they wont face all yearlong.

the donkesy found that out last year that the seahawks were a physical punishing defense like no other team they faced all year long and the pats are going to find out the same thing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TruthSeeker56 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow agent candyass,your as ignorant about sports as you are on government corruption.you can pass that on to your handlers for me.
> 
> the falcons, who have a pathetic defense with the dumbest  defensive coordinater in the league because he always uses the PREVENT YOU FROM WINNING DEFENSE, and a quarterback who has meltdowns in big games and lost a future hall of fame tight end in the off season, is going to rebound this year and go to  the superbowl?
> 
> comedy gold from you as always candyass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you, for once, act like an ADULT and express your disagreement with somebody else's opinion in a MATURE manner.
> 
> Your name-calling, ridiculing, and other personal attacks are way past annoying, and heading straight towards "I'd kick your ass if I knew the location of your parent's basement ".
Click to expand...


coming from  the whiner who aways insults FIRST and then acts like an innocent victem whining and crying about it all the time when insulted back.

you and whining troll candyass should marry each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.





thats the understatement of the year.agree with every point other than scoring lots on kickoffs. Carrol if he is wise,wont user harvin much on kickoff returns because that is exposing him more to being injured,save him for the playoffs for that and when they face their top rival the niners and when it is close late in the game,those should be the ONLY times he uses him. they will have a question mark at kick returner if they do it that way like they should so the kicking game is in question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.
> 
> 2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
Click to expand...


its comedy gold how they NEVER learn,that the NFC title game will be the REAL superbowl.that the niners in the NFC championship game will agin be their toughest test.the seahawks shut down the best offense in league history and people STILL their their weak AFC teams can give the hawks problems if they come in healthy like they did last year. they never learn.

yeah thats the only way they would even have a chance against the hawks if they came into the superbowl without wilson or have the starting line injured.THEN the past would have a prayer against them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't happen to live in Atlanta do you? I for one do not believe Atlanta will even win their division let alone make the playoffs...did you watch any Falcons games last year?
> 
> Oh for the record the Seattle Seahawks win the Super Bowl again....
Click to expand...


if you ever followed the posts of candyass before,you wouldnt be surprised with that pick of his. He was saying all year long last year the seahawks would never go to the superbowl and when he was proven wrong on that,he then said they would lose to the donkeys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year we will find out if Seattle is a "one hit wonder". If they win the Super Bowl again, I will be happy to concede that Seattle has the beginnings of a dynasty.
> 
> Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won THREE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has played in FIVE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 21 games in a row over two seasons.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 18 games in a row in one season.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has the most playoff appearances since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same starting quarterback since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same head coach since 2000.
> 
> THAT is a DYNASTY. Seattle has a LONG way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All good reasons why when the Hawks piss in NE's punch bowl next February how sweet the blowout will be.
Click to expand...


 Yep brady will then have to pass on the torch to Wilson as the next quarterback who was overlooked by everybody who also will be slated to join him in the hall of fame.

unlike candyass,I think toro was being sarcastic.just joking.


----------



## JimH52

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?



That would be a great turn around, but I see the Broncos making the game and giving Peyton his second SB ring to match little brother.


----------



## HUGGY

TruthSeeker56 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy, IF the Seahawks make the Super Bowl again, and that is NOT a certainty, the Patriots will go mano y mano defensively with them, and Brady will find a way to win it.
> 
> 2014-15 Super Bowl Champion New England Patriots. Take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year we will find out if Seattle is a "one hit wonder". If they win the Super Bowl again, I will be happy to concede that Seattle has the beginnings of a dynasty.
> 
> Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won THREE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has played in FIVE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 21 games in a row over two seasons.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 18 games in a row in one season.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has the most playoff appearances since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same starting quarterback since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same head coach since 2000.
> 
> THAT is a DYNASTY. Seattle has a LONG way to go.
Click to expand...


Not even slightly convinced..

As far as strength of opponent goes

The 2007 Patriots 

Total offense.. *6580* yards.....*589* pts

The 2013 Broncos

*7317* yards  ....*606* pts

W/L record aside the Broncos were a much stronger team on offense.

Team defense Pats allowed *274* pts...*4613 *yards

Broncos allowed *399* pts ... *5696* yards.

The Pats had a better defense than Denver but all things considered Seattle faced a stronger opponent than NY did. 

Seattle offence in 2013.. *417* pts... *5424* yards

Seahawk Defense allowed *231* pts *4378* yards

Seattle had a much better defense than either Denver or the Patriots and still has all of the components from last season.  

The Pats defense hasn't ever been spectacular... This season will be no different.  Seattle defense WILL be spectacular as it was last season.


----------



## antiquity

JimH52 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a great turn around, but I see the Broncos making the game and giving Peyton his second SB ring to match little brother.
Click to expand...


Huh? Why do you think the results of a Seahawk/Broncos game would be any different this season than it was last season? The Seahawks shut the door on Manning bread and butter play...the short pass. I assume a lot of AFC teams will be looking at the tape of last year's SB and learn how to jam up Denver's passing game. 
Will Denver repeat? Only if the other 15 teams are too dumb to look how the Seahawks shut them down in the SB.

Seattle is a better team this year then last...why? One more year of experience under their belts. And remember Seattle is still one of the youngest teams in the NFL with the most talent.


----------



## fbj

it wouldn't surprise me to see the NINERS to come out the NFC for the SB


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season



The Lambs inflicting serious damaage? thats a laugh since they dont have a quarterback. they will cause the Hawks problems in their home game no doubt,they always do and the cards as well but defense alone cant give you winning seasons and they are the one defense in the NFC west thats inconsistant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a great turn around, but I see the Broncos making the game and giving Peyton his second SB ring to match little brother.
Click to expand...


Just like you said Huggy you can only try and take the horse to the water so many times but you cant make them drink it. some people just NEVER learn.

Huh? Why do you think the results of a Seahawk/Broncos game would be any different this season than it was last season? The Seahawks shut the door on Manning bread and butter play...the short pass. I assume a lot of AFC teams will be looking at the tape of last year's SB and learn how to jam up Denver's passing game. 
Will Denver repeat? Only if the other 15 teams are too dumb to look how the Seahawks shut them down in the SB.

Seattle is a better team this year then last...why? One more year of experience under their belts. And remember Seattle is still one of the youngest teams in the NFL with the most talent. 
  Like I said,some people just never learn,they never pay attention in class no matter how much you try and spell it out for them.


 wouldn't surprise me to see the NINERS to come out the NFC for the SB 
they would easily by far have a MUCH better chance by leaps and bounds of beating the Seahawks in the playoffs that the cheatriots or donkeys would.

some people around here,just wont take their hands off their eyes and deal with it that the Niners and the Hawks are the two best teams in the NFC with the cardinals not far behind since they also have a punishing strong physical defense just like them.

that the team with the best record in that division is going to win the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make him drink it...
> 
> Tom Brady USED to be a great QB.  He is smart but he only has so much to work with.  Derrell Revis THINKS he is the best shut down CB in the league and maybe he is.
> 
> He certainly isn't better than Sherman on the right side as the numbers of ints and passes defensed don't lie.  Sherman has been the best for the last two seasons.  Sherman doesn't have to cover the whole field.  Left CB Byron Maxwell snagged 5 ints in last season's last four games.
> 
> Thing is when WRs try crossing routes Chancellor brings serious pain.  That's his role..the enforcer.  He made THAT clear in SB #48.
> 
> I would sound like rediculous bragging as many thought early this time last season but my words rang true.  Now I don't sound quite as rediculous.  Now the NFL and you must take my words more seriously.
> 
> The Seahawks CRUSHED the best offense in NFL history.
> 
> A million things could go wrong.  A few key injuries... If Russell Wilson got hurt Seattle's chances would be seriously affected.  BUT here and now the Seahawks are hands down the most talented and deep team in the NFL.
> 
> That could change but change it must to give you guys any chance at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year we will find out if Seattle is a "one hit wonder". If they win the Super Bowl again, I will be happy to concede that Seattle has the beginnings of a dynasty.
> 
> Never count out the Patriots. They are there EVERY year. And this year their defense is going to be spectacular.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won THREE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has played in FIVE Super Bowls since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 21 games in a row over two seasons.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has won 18 games in a row in one season.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has the most playoff appearances since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same starting quarterback since 2000.
> 
> Only ONE NFL team has had the same head coach since 2000.
> 
> THAT is a DYNASTY. Seattle has a LONG way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even slightly convinced..
> 
> As far as strength of opponent goes
> 
> The 2007 Patriots
> 
> Total offense.. *6580* yards.....*589* pts
> 
> The 2013 Broncos
> 
> *7317* yards  ....*606* pts
> 
> W/L record aside the Broncos were a much stronger team on offense.
> 
> Team defense Pats allowed *274* pts...*4613 *yards
> 
> Broncos allowed *399* pts ... *5696* yards.
> 
> The Pats had a better defense than Denver but all things considered Seattle faced a stronger opponent than NY did.
> 
> Seattle offence in 2013.. *417* pts... *5424* yards
> 
> Seahawk Defense allowed *231* pts *4378* yards
> 
> Seattle had a much better defense than either Denver or the Patriots and still has all of the components from last season.
> 
> The Pats defense hasn't ever been spectacular... This season will be no different.  Seattle defense WILL be spectacular as it was last season.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lambs inflicting serious damaage? thats a laugh since they dont have a quarterback. they will cause the Hawks problems in their home game no doubt,they always do and the cards as well but defense alone cant give you winning seasons and they are the one defense in the NFC west thats inconsistant.
Click to expand...


I see the 49ers and Hawks splitting their games. It will be how they each do against the Rams and Cardinals that decide the Division.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lambs inflicting serious damaage? thats a laugh since they dont have a quarterback. they will cause the Hawks problems in their home game no doubt,they always do and the cards as well but defense alone cant give you winning seasons and they are the one defense in the NFC west thats inconsistant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see the 49ers and Hawks splitting their games. It will be how they each do against the Rams and Cardinals that decide the Division.
Click to expand...


one of the rare times we agree.maybe your learning now that the AFC is weak and are no match for the NFC west teams. since  you got taken to school last year by Huggy and others that the hawks were going to destroy your pick the donkeys.maybe NOW you have learned to listen to huggy after doubting him all year long. 

  I think you badly wanted Huggys Hawks to lose because i would expect better from YOU,after you made that one post one time poiting out how Peyton always chokes in big games against top notch competetion dating back to his days in college.

I knew that was true in the NFL but  didnt know that was true from college as well so the fact you told mentioned that one time and how i already knew he choked in big games in the NFL against top notch competetion,I knew better enough than to pick him to beat a punishing physical defense yet somehow YOU didnt? 

thats the ONLY thing that makes any sense to me why YOU would have picked mr choke manning to win cause you badly wanted Huggys Hawks to lose.thats GOT to be it. the only thing that makes sny sense at all for that pick of yours back then.

Because I spelled it out to you guys dummies style on this thread last year.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ng-the-broncos-to-win-forget-these-facts.html


which  I see you were too scared to come back to that thread of mine to eat crow.

a lot of the others i could understand THEIR ignorance picking the donkeys,but YOU should have known better.

those are the three losses i see the Hawks having this year are all on the road in the division going 13-3 again which will be good enough again for best record in the NFC.


----------



## HUGGY

All true...maybe 9/11

BUT there will be one team waiting in the weeds that will have a weak schedule and an opportunity to rack up the best W/L in 2014.  

That team is the Saints.

Not that I fear Seattle matching up against New Oilyeens either here or in the Marsaydees Dome.

If the Hawks are lucky and end up 14-2 it's all over but the crying.  If they repeat a 13-3 there is a sliver of a chance that NO can squeeze in at 13-3 or 14-2 with the most valuable home field advantage.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a great turn around, but I see the Broncos making the game and giving Peyton his second SB ring to match little brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you said Huggy you can only try and take the horse to the water so many times but you cant make them drink it. some people just NEVER learn.
> 
> Huh? Why do you think the results of a Seahawk/Broncos game would be any different this season than it was last season? The Seahawks shut the door on Manning bread and butter play...the short pass. I assume a lot of AFC teams will be looking at the tape of last year's SB and learn how to jam up Denver's passing game.
> Will Denver repeat? Only if the other 15 teams are too dumb to look how the Seahawks shut them down in the SB.
> 
> Seattle is a better team this year then last...why? One more year of experience under their belts. And remember Seattle is still one of the youngest teams in the NFL with the most talent.
> Like I said,some people just never learn,they never pay attention in class no matter how much you try and spell it out for them.
> 
> 
> wouldn't surprise me to see the NINERS to come out the NFC for the SB
> they would easily by far have a MUCH better chance by leaps and bounds of beating the Seahawks in the playoffs that the cheatriots or donkeys would.
> 
> some people around here,just wont take their hands off their eyes and deal with it that the Niners and the Hawks are the two best teams in the NFC with the cardinals not far behind since they also have a punishing strong physical defense just like them.
> 
> that the team with the best record in that division is going to win the superbowl.
Click to expand...


You need to learn how to use the 'quote' function.


----------



## Rocko

Denver


----------



## Papageorgio

San Francisco


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> San Francisco





I Believe Santa Clara will be in a position to tie the Seahawks near the end of the season and Kaepernick will attempt to make up for his poor choice and short fade throw in the NFC Championship game to Crabtree and repeat the same attempt in all three games in which the Santa Clara 9ers meet the Hawks.  Two passes will end in the same results as far as the Santa Clara home game and the repeat NFC Championship game.. 

The Hawks home game against SC will be a blowout.

At halftime in the NE Seattle Superbowl it will be clear that the Hawks up by 5 TDs will win the contest(if you can call it that) and Harbaugh and Kaepernick will carry out a duall suicide pact.

Kaepernick will have bet what is left of his Team heavy contract on a NE victory and Harbaugh will have received a text from the Santa Clara ownership stating his contract will not be renewed.  Neither man will have anything left to play or coach for.

It will be a sad and bizzarre ending to what was the Kaepernick/Harbaugh bromance.

Upon further examination of Kaepernicks tattoo's at the autopsy the ones normally left covered will be photographed and overlaid on the till then unknown tattoo's under Harbaughs skivvies and all will be known ...the mating of the Kaepernick/Harbaugh tat's pictures will explain everything.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe Santa Clara will be in a position to tie the Seahawks near the end of the season and Kaepernick will attempt to make up for his poor choice and short fade throw in the NFC Championship game to Crabtree and repeat the same attempt in all three games in which the Santa Clara 9ers meet the Hawks.  Two passes will end in the same results as far as the Santa Clara home game and the repeat NFC Championship game..
> 
> The Hawks home game against SC will be a blowout.
> 
> At halftime in the NE Seattle Superbowl it will be clear that the Hawks up by 5 TDs will win the contest(if you can call it that) and Harbaugh and Kaepernick will carry out a duall suicide pact.
> 
> Kaepernick will have bet what is left of his Team heavy contract on a NE victory and Harbaugh will have received a text from the Santa Clara ownership stating his contract will not be renewed.  Neither man will have anything left to play or coach for.
> 
> It will be a sad and bizzarre ending to what was the Kaepernick/Harbaugh bromance.
> 
> Upon further examination of Kaepernicks tattoo's at the autopsy the ones normally left covered will be photographed and overlaid on the till then unknown tattoo's under Harbaughs skivvies and all will be known ...the mating of the Kaepernick/Harbaugh tat's pictures will explain everything.
Click to expand...


You babble a lot of nonsense. 


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe Santa Clara will be in a position to tie the Seahawks near the end of the season and Kaepernick will attempt to make up for his poor choice and short fade throw in the NFC Championship game to Crabtree and repeat the same attempt in all three games in which the Santa Clara 9ers meet the Hawks.  Two passes will end in the same results as far as the Santa Clara home game and the repeat NFC Championship game..
> 
> The Hawks home game against SC will be a blowout.
> 
> At halftime in the NE Seattle Superbowl it will be clear that the Hawks up by 5 TDs will win the contest(if you can call it that) and Harbaugh and Kaepernick will carry out a duall suicide pact.
> 
> Kaepernick will have bet what is left of his Team heavy contract on a NE victory and Harbaugh will have received a text from the Santa Clara ownership stating his contract will not be renewed.  Neither man will have anything left to play or coach for.
> 
> It will be a sad and bizzarre ending to what was the Kaepernick/Harbaugh bromance.
> 
> Upon further examination of Kaepernicks tattoo's at the autopsy the ones normally left covered will be photographed and overlaid on the till then unknown tattoo's under Harbaughs skivvies and all will be known ...the mating of the Kaepernick/Harbaugh tat's pictures will explain everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble a lot of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...


the fact the owner of the niners hasnt renewed Harbaughs contract this past off season,its not babble at all since he is obviously on a short lease there having been responsibe for letting that organization rival their rivals from the other side of the bay as having the biggest thugs in the league.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Believe Santa Clara will be in a position to tie the Seahawks near the end of the season and Kaepernick will attempt to make up for his poor choice and short fade throw in the NFC Championship game to Crabtree and repeat the same attempt in all three games in which the Santa Clara 9ers meet the Hawks.  Two passes will end in the same results as far as the Santa Clara home game and the repeat NFC Championship game..
> 
> The Hawks home game against SC will be a blowout.
> 
> At halftime in the NE Seattle Superbowl it will be clear that the Hawks up by 5 TDs will win the contest(if you can call it that) and Harbaugh and Kaepernick will carry out a duall suicide pact.
> 
> Kaepernick will have bet what is left of his Team heavy contract on a NE victory and Harbaugh will have received a text from the Santa Clara ownership stating his contract will not be renewed.  Neither man will have anything left to play or coach for.
> 
> It will be a sad and bizzarre ending to what was the Kaepernick/Harbaugh bromance.
> 
> Upon further examination of Kaepernicks tattoo's at the autopsy the ones normally left covered will be photographed and overlaid on the till then unknown tattoo's under Harbaughs skivvies and all will be known ...the mating of the Kaepernick/Harbaugh tat's pictures will explain everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You babble a lot of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact the owner of the niners hasnt renewed Harbaughs contract this past off season,its not babble at all since he is obviously on a short lease there having been responsibe for letting that organization rival their rivals from the other side of the bay as having the biggest thugs in the league.
Click to expand...


"Short lease"? Lol! You also babble a lot of nonsense. 


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I've been watching Pro Sports my whole life (until recently)and I can tell ya' the same things happen year after year.

The NFL has 2 Conferences and what, 8 divisions?

Three of the Division Champs will make the playoffs, one will not.

There will be 1 or 2 "surprise" teams in each conference. "Surprise" meaning none of the Geniuses on ESPN will have seen it coming.

Injuries will decimate a few teams in the first four weeks.

Other than injuries, the first 4 weeks mean almost nothing. A team can be 1-3 or even 0-4 and STILL make the playoffs if they remain healthy. Conversley, a Team can go 3-1 or 4-0 and still MISS the playoffs.

The last 4 weeks are the only interesting ones. That's where 2,3 or even 4 teams will make a run for a playoff spot.

It happens that way every year.


----------



## ChrisL

Nope, nope!    All of you who didn't pick the Pats are just wrong.  Pats are going all the way baby!!!    Gronk is going to back.  We've picked up Derrell Revis.  I think it seems like a promising season.  My team suffered a lot with injuries last year.  Then there was that fiasco with that loser Aaron Hernandez (barf).  Hopefully, even if they don't make it to the SB this year, they still have a good year.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> *I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.*
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.



No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> I've been watching Pro Sports my whole life (until recently)and I can tell ya' the same things happen year after year.
> 
> The NFL has 2 Conferences and what, 8 divisions?
> 
> Three of the Division Champs will make the playoffs, one will not.
> 
> There will be 1 or 2 "surprise" teams in each conference. *"Surprise" meaning none of the Geniuses on ESPN will have seen it coming.*
> 
> Injuries will decimate a few teams in the first four weeks.
> 
> Other than injuries, the first 4 weeks mean almost nothing. A team can be 1-3 or even 0-4 and STILL make the playoffs if they remain healthy. Conversley, a Team can go 3-1 or 4-0 and still MISS the playoffs.
> 
> The last 4 weeks are the only interesting ones. That's where 2,3 or even 4 teams will make a run for a playoff spot.
> 
> It happens that way every year.



Well, it's important to keep in mind that all the analysts are getting ready and trying to psych everyone up for football season.  I don't really take their analyses to heart ever.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> *I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.*
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
Click to expand...


and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.

I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> *I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.*
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...


Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!   

Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post



> All eyes were on Tom Brady  even though the New England Patriots quarterback didnt do anything unusual.
> 
> A capacity crowd at Redskins training camp in Richmond welcomed the three-time Super Bowl champion passer with a roar when he started 11-on-11 drills Monday. There were plenty of Patriots fans lining the fields, but Redskins fans sensed something special, too.
> 
> At the first of three joint practices before the teams will meet in Thursdays preseason opener, the crowd hushed every time Brady threw a pass. And he delivered.
> 
> Brady completed 5 of 6 in his first series against the Redskins starting defense, 2 of 3 with a deep touchdown in the next drive and 5 of 6 in the final series. Overall, Brady completed 12 of 15 with two drops and a score. Without a real pass rush  as quarterbacks arent touched in camp  Brady spread the field.
> 
> Nothings better than Tom and Peyton [Manning], Redskins cornerback DeAngelo Hall said. Watch Toms demeanor in the huddle.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were on Tom Brady  even though the New England Patriots quarterback didnt do anything unusual.
> 
> A capacity crowd at Redskins training camp in Richmond welcomed the three-time Super Bowl champion passer with a roar when he started 11-on-11 drills Monday. There were plenty of Patriots fans lining the fields, but Redskins fans sensed something special, too.
> 
> At the first of three joint practices before the teams will meet in Thursdays preseason opener, the crowd hushed every time Brady threw a pass. And he delivered.
> 
> Brady completed 5 of 6 in his first series against the Redskins starting defense, 2 of 3 with a deep touchdown in the next drive and 5 of 6 in the final series. Overall, Brady completed 12 of 15 with two drops and a score. Without a real pass rush  as quarterbacks arent touched in camp  Brady spread the field.
> 
> Nothings better than Tom and Peyton [Manning], Redskins cornerback DeAngelo Hall said. Watch Toms demeanor in the huddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I didn't say New England isn't an elite team, I am saying a team that dominated teams last year and won a Super Bowl easily is also a dominate team. The Giants have won two Super Bowls in the last five years, I don't consider them elite.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## HUGGY

fbj said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnesota Vikings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Ponder is the truth but I don't see them in the SB
Click to expand...


Christian Ponder is being kicked to the curb.

NFLN: Who's Winning The Vikings QB Job So Far?


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were on Tom Brady  even though the New England Patriots quarterback didnt do anything unusual.
> 
> A capacity crowd at Redskins training camp in Richmond welcomed the three-time Super Bowl champion passer with a roar when he started 11-on-11 drills Monday. There were plenty of Patriots fans lining the fields, but Redskins fans sensed something special, too.
> 
> At the first of three joint practices before the teams will meet in Thursdays preseason opener, the crowd hushed every time Brady threw a pass. And he delivered.
> 
> Brady completed 5 of 6 in his first series against the Redskins starting defense, 2 of 3 with a deep touchdown in the next drive and 5 of 6 in the final series. Overall, Brady completed 12 of 15 with two drops and a score. Without a real pass rush  as quarterbacks arent touched in camp  Brady spread the field.
> 
> Nothings better than Tom and Peyton [Manning], Redskins cornerback DeAngelo Hall said. Watch Toms demeanor in the huddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say New England isn't an elite team, I am saying a team that dominated teams last year and won a Super Bowl easily is also a dominate team. The Giants have won two Super Bowls in the last five years, I don't consider them elite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...


I know you weren't saying that, I was just rubbing it in.    It's like trash talk, you know?  

I disagree that Seattle is a Dynasty or an elite team at this point.  They would have to win another time in the next couple of years in order to qualify, and winning in their division consistently.  Sure, they are last year's SB champs, the team to beat this year, but still doesn't qualify them as being elite, IMHO.  

Seriously, when Tom Brady is on, he is like a MACHINE!


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say New England isn't an elite team, I am saying a team that dominated teams last year and won a Super Bowl easily is also a dominate team. The Giants have won two Super Bowls in the last five years, I don't consider them elite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you weren't saying that, I was just rubbing it in.    It's like trash talk, you know?
> 
> I disagree that Seattle is a Dynasty or an elite team at this point.  They would have to win another time in the next couple of years in order to qualify, and winning in their division consistently.  Sure, they are last year's SB champs, the team to beat this year, but still doesn't qualify them as being elite, IMHO.
> 
> Seriously, when Tom Brady is on, he is like a MACHINE!
Click to expand...


New England is a dynasty, yet they are a team you need to consider every year. Seattle and San Francisco have been in the thick of it for two and three years respectively. New England and Denver are elite teams in the AFC. 


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were on Tom Brady  even though the New England Patriots quarterback didnt do anything unusual.
> 
> A capacity crowd at Redskins training camp in Richmond welcomed the three-time Super Bowl champion passer with a roar when he started 11-on-11 drills Monday. There were plenty of Patriots fans lining the fields, but Redskins fans sensed something special, too.
> 
> At the first of three joint practices before the teams will meet in Thursdays preseason opener, the crowd hushed every time Brady threw a pass. And he delivered.
> 
> Brady completed 5 of 6 in his first series against the Redskins starting defense, 2 of 3 with a deep touchdown in the next drive and 5 of 6 in the final series. Overall, Brady completed 12 of 15 with two drops and a score. Without a real pass rush  as quarterbacks arent touched in camp  Brady spread the field.
> 
> Nothings better than Tom and Peyton [Manning], Redskins cornerback DeAngelo Hall said. Watch Toms demeanor in the huddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!

Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?

Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..

Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???

Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..

Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were on Tom Brady  even though the New England Patriots quarterback didnt do anything unusual.
> 
> A capacity crowd at Redskins training camp in Richmond welcomed the three-time Super Bowl champion passer with a roar when he started 11-on-11 drills Monday. There were plenty of Patriots fans lining the fields, but Redskins fans sensed something special, too.
> 
> At the first of three joint practices before the teams will meet in Thursdays preseason opener, the crowd hushed every time Brady threw a pass. And he delivered.
> 
> Brady completed 5 of 6 in his first series against the Redskins starting defense, 2 of 3 with a deep touchdown in the next drive and 5 of 6 in the final series. Overall, Brady completed 12 of 15 with two drops and a score. Without a real pass rush  as quarterbacks arent touched in camp  Brady spread the field.
> 
> Nothings better than Tom and Peyton [Manning], Redskins cornerback DeAngelo Hall said. Watch Toms demeanor in the huddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
Click to expand...


I'm sure that you are aware that none of that makes Seattle an elite team.  Just because they are YOUR team, doesn't make them one of the elites.  They just aren't.  Maybe in a few years, but now, no.  They are only last year's SB champs, and it being a blow-out or not has little bearing on that fact.    No offense of course, but they just are not a Patriots caliber team yet.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All eyes were on Tom Brady  even though the New England Patriots quarterback didnt do anything unusual.
> 
> A capacity crowd at Redskins training camp in Richmond welcomed the three-time Super Bowl champion passer with a roar when he started 11-on-11 drills Monday. There were plenty of Patriots fans lining the fields, but Redskins fans sensed something special, too.
> 
> At the first of three joint practices before the teams will meet in Thursdays preseason opener, the crowd hushed every time Brady threw a pass. And he delivered.
> 
> Brady completed 5 of 6 in his first series against the Redskins starting defense, 2 of 3 with a deep touchdown in the next drive and 5 of 6 in the final series. Overall, Brady completed 12 of 15 with two drops and a score. Without a real pass rush  as quarterbacks arent touched in camp  Brady spread the field.
> 
> Nothings better than Tom and Peyton [Manning], Redskins cornerback DeAngelo Hall said. Watch Toms demeanor in the huddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
Click to expand...


So Wilson wasn't man enough to keep his women satisfied. Interesting.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you are aware that none of that makes Seattle an elite team.  Just because they are YOUR team, doesn't make them one of the elites.  They just aren't.  Maybe in a few years, but now, no.  They are only last year's SB champs, and it being a blow-out or not has little bearing on that fact.    No offense of course, but they just are not a Patriots caliber team yet.
Click to expand...


So what is your point?  

Where have I EVER called the Seahawks an elite team.

It never happened.

Post a link or shut your pie hole.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Wilson wasn't man enough to keep his women satisfied. Interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...


So it seems...

I honestly believe Wilson will spend the next ten years attempting to become the best NFL QB in history.

There will be plenty of time afterwards to go to South Africa and get that 2" extension and a sex coach.

He probably has his sights on something crazy like 5 rings.  

If he pulls THAT off it will be hard to talk about who was the best without including him in the conversation.



Not sent from Papagoogoo's minipad.


----------



## HUGGY

As far as NFL jersey sales goes the Seattle Seahawks are definitely the *elite *team with Wilson, Sherman, #12 and Lynch holding places in the top twelve.  No other team comes close.

So there.. 

Play THAT on your MaxiPad.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Wilson wasn't man enough to keep his women satisfied. Interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it seems...
> 
> I honestly believe Wilson will spend the next ten years attempting to become the best NFL QB in history.
> 
> There will be plenty of time afterwards to go to South Africa and get that 2" extension and a sex coach.
> 
> He probably has his sights on something crazy like 5 rings.
> 
> If he pulls THAT off it will be hard to talk about who was the best without including him in the conversation.
> 
> *Sent from Huggy's ass.*
> 
> Not sent from Papagoogoo's minipad.
Click to expand...


More huggy butt hurt.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you are aware that none of that makes Seattle an elite team.  Just because they are YOUR team, doesn't make them one of the elites.  They just aren't.  Maybe in a few years, but now, no.  They are only last year's SB champs, and it being a blow-out or not has little bearing on that fact.    No offense of course, but they just are not a Patriots caliber team yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Where have I EVER called the Seahawks an elite team.
> 
> It never happened.
> 
> Post a link or shut your pie hole.
Click to expand...


No I won't shut my pie hole, and you can't make me either tough guy.  

You have been underestimating the Patriots, saying that the Seahawks are going to annihilate them basically.  

It seems as someone can hand out the trash talk but can't handle it well at ALL.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Wilson wasn't man enough to keep his women satisfied. Interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems...
> 
> I honestly believe Wilson will spend the next ten years attempting to become the best NFL QB in history.
> 
> There will be plenty of time afterwards to go to South Africa and get that 2" extension and a sex coach.
> 
> He probably has his sights on something crazy like 5 rings.
> 
> If he pulls THAT off it will be hard to talk about who was the best without including him in the conversation.
> 
> *Sent from Huggy's ass.*
> 
> Not sent from Papagoogoo's minipad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More huggy butt hurt.
Click to expand...


I'm just getting warmed up Mr McGoo..

This is still pre-season...try and pace yourself..  It's gonna be a long season until our teams meet.

November 27, December 14.  

Eleven regular season games will go under the bridge before we head on down to Santa Clara to spank your Whiners.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Who's going to win the Super Bowl???

On one side of my coin is the Washington Redskins.  On the other side of the coin are the Green Bay Packers.  Either team would be fine with me.  It's a coin toss.


----------



## Wry Catcher

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?



Niners, #6


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you are aware that none of that makes Seattle an elite team.  Just because they are YOUR team, doesn't make them one of the elites.  They just aren't.  Maybe in a few years, but now, no.  They are only last year's SB champs, and it being a blow-out or not has little bearing on that fact.    No offense of course, but they just are not a Patriots caliber team yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Where have I EVER called the Seahawks an elite team.
> 
> It never happened.
> 
> Post a link or shut your pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I won't shut my pie hole, and you can't make me either tough guy.
> 
> You have been underestimating the Patriots, saying that the Seahawks are going to annihilate them basically.
> 
> It seems as someone can hand out the trash talk but can't handle it well at ALL.
Click to expand...


Yes I can !!!!  EXACTLY because *I am *an internet "tough guy".

AND I have the two most bad ass Pit Bulls on the internet. 

Also I haven't been underestimating YOUR Patriots.  I don't even think about YOUR Patriots.

The Super Bowl is a very long time away and Your team had better concentrate on the AFC or it won't matter what you think about the Seahawks or what I think or don't waste my time thinking about Tommy Brady and that wannabee best CB Revis.

Prove I am not an internet "tough guy".

Post link or it never happened.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?
> 
> Where have I EVER called the Seahawks an elite team.
> 
> It never happened.
> 
> Post a link or shut your pie hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I won't shut my pie hole, and you can't make me either tough guy.
> 
> You have been underestimating the Patriots, saying that the Seahawks are going to annihilate them basically.
> 
> It seems as someone can hand out the trash talk but can't handle it well at ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can !!!!  EXACTLY because *I am *an internet "tough guy".
> 
> AND I have the two most bad ass Pit Bulls on the internet.
> 
> Also I haven't been underestimating YOUR Patriots.  I don't even think about YOUR Patriots.
> 
> The Super Bowl is a very long time away and Your team had better concentrate on the AFC or it won't matter what you think about the Seahawks or what I think or don't waste my time thinking about Tommy Brady and that wannabee best CB Revis.
> 
> Prove I am not an internet "tough guy".
> 
> Post link or it never happened.
Click to expand...


I think you should prove that you ARE an internet tough guy.  I'm still skeptical.  

Lol!  I think you think about Tom Brady ALL the time.  You know you love him!


----------



## percysunshine

The Houston Texans!

There...I had to get the stupidity out of my system before the season starts.


.


----------



## Papageorgio

percysunshine said:


> The Houston Texans!
> 
> There...I had to get the stupidity out of my system before the season starts.
> 
> 
> .



Good pick!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems...
> 
> I honestly believe Wilson will spend the next ten years attempting to become the best NFL QB in history.
> 
> There will be plenty of time afterwards to go to South Africa and get that 2" extension and a sex coach.
> 
> He probably has his sights on something crazy like 5 rings.
> 
> If he pulls THAT off it will be hard to talk about who was the best without including him in the conversation.
> 
> *Sent from Huggy's ass.*
> 
> Not sent from Papagoogoo's minipad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More huggy butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just getting warmed up Mr McGoo..
> 
> This is still pre-season...try and pace yourself..  It's gonna be a long season until our teams meet.
> 
> November 27, December 14.
> 
> Eleven regular season games will go under the bridge before we head on down to Santa Clara to spank your Whiners.
Click to expand...


Who's my team? 

Not the Niners. 

I'm picking who I think will win, not who I want to win.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> More huggy butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting warmed up Mr McGoo..
> 
> This is still pre-season...try and pace yourself..  It's gonna be a long season until our teams meet.
> 
> November 27, December 14.
> 
> Eleven regular season games will go under the bridge before we head on down to Santa Clara to spank your Whiners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's my team?
> 
> Not the Niners.
> 
> I'm picking who I think will win, not who I want to win.
Click to expand...


You giving up on the great Santa Clara 49ers so soon????

Well...  I never!!!

Don't EVEN say you are a Seahawks fan...  My delicate heart couldn't stand it..



At LEAST delare your love for the NE Patriots or the playoff challenged Broncos or how about sneaking in with the Saints ???

The NFC West is still the conference to beat until proven otherwise.

If you aren't backing the Niners who gets your juices flowing?

Don't be fooled by the Cardinals and their flukey win in Seattle last season.  I can garandamntee that Russell Wilson has that game marked on his calendar.  If there is ANYTHING about the midget it is that he is a student of the game and his own errors especially.  He HATES to lose and make mistakes.  He won't be repeating his horrible play of last years game against AZ in Seattle.  Of THAT I am certain.  The Rams with the intrepid Sam Bradford?  Nigga PUULLEEEZZZ !!!!  Think about how Wilson sliced and diced Atlanta IN ATLANTA last season.  It was his best game...and all because they beat his vertically challenged ass the year before in the playoffs.  

I am having a queezy feeling you are going to try to find a spot on the Seahawks bandwagon.  PLEEEEZZZEEE say it ain't so.  Then next year while the Hawks are goin for a threepeat YOU are gonna be it's biggest fan spoutin how you been a Seahawk fan since the dawn of time and everything... right ???

Don't even think about thinkin about THAT !!!

Last year it was all about the 9ers.. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!! Don't abandon your precious Santa Clara 49ers NOW when they need you the most in their hour of need..


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting warmed up Mr McGoo..
> 
> This is still pre-season...try and pace yourself..  It's gonna be a long season until our teams meet.
> 
> November 27, December 14.
> 
> Eleven regular season games will go under the bridge before we head on down to Santa Clara to spank your Whiners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's my team?
> 
> Not the Niners.
> 
> I'm picking who I think will win, not who I want to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You giving up on the great Santa Clara 49ers so soon????
> 
> Well...  I never!!!
> 
> Don't EVEN say you are a Seahawks fan...  My delicate heart couldn't stand it..
> 
> 
> 
> At LEAST delare your love for the NE Patriots or the playoff challenged Broncos or how about sneaking in with the Saints ???
> 
> The NFC West is still the conference to beat until proven otherwise.
> 
> If you aren't backing the Niners who gets your juices flowing?
> 
> Don't be fooled by the Cardinals and their flukey win in Seattle last season.  I can garandamntee that Russell Wilson has that game marked on his calendar.  If there is ANYTHING about the midget it is that he is a student of the game and his own errors especially.  He HATES to lose and make mistakes.  He won't be repeating his horrible play of last years game against AZ in Seattle.  Of THAT I am certain.  The Rams with the intrepid Sam Bradford?  Nigga PUULLEEEZZZ !!!!  Think about how Wilson sliced and diced Atlanta IN ATLANTA last season.  It was his best game...and all because they beat his vertically challenged ass the year before in the playoffs.
> 
> I am having a queezy feeling you are going to try to find a spot on the Seahawks bandwagon.  PLEEEEZZZEEE say it ain't so.  Then next year while the Hawks are goin for a threepeat YOU are gonna be it's biggest fan spoutin how you been a Seahawk fan since the dawn of time and everything... right ???
> 
> Don't even think about thinkin about THAT !!!
> 
> Last year it was all about the 9ers.. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!! Don't abandon your precious Santa Clara 49ers NOW when they need you the most in their hour of need..
Click to expand...


I pick them to win it all, that doesn't make them my team.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's my team?
> 
> Not the Niners.
> 
> I'm picking who I think will win, not who I want to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You giving up on the great Santa Clara 49ers so soon????
> 
> Well...  I never!!!
> 
> Don't EVEN say you are a Seahawks fan...  My delicate heart couldn't stand it..
> 
> 
> 
> At LEAST delare your love for the NE Patriots or the playoff challenged Broncos or how about sneaking in with the Saints ???
> 
> The NFC West is still the conference to beat until proven otherwise.
> 
> If you aren't backing the Niners who gets your juices flowing?
> 
> Don't be fooled by the Cardinals and their flukey win in Seattle last season.  I can garandamntee that Russell Wilson has that game marked on his calendar.  If there is ANYTHING about the midget it is that he is a student of the game and his own errors especially.  He HATES to lose and make mistakes.  He won't be repeating his horrible play of last years game against AZ in Seattle.  Of THAT I am certain.  The Rams with the intrepid Sam Bradford?  Nigga PUULLEEEZZZ !!!!  Think about how Wilson sliced and diced Atlanta IN ATLANTA last season.  It was his best game...and all because they beat his vertically challenged ass the year before in the playoffs.
> 
> I am having a queezy feeling you are going to try to find a spot on the Seahawks bandwagon.  PLEEEEZZZEEE say it ain't so.  Then next year while the Hawks are goin for a threepeat YOU are gonna be it's biggest fan spoutin how you been a Seahawk fan since the dawn of time and everything... right ???
> 
> Don't even think about thinkin about THAT !!!
> 
> Last year it was all about the 9ers.. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!! Don't abandon your precious Santa Clara 49ers NOW when they need you the most in their hour of need..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pick them to win it all, last year I picked Seattle.
> 
> You are really stupid, like most Seahawks fans.
Click to expand...


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...

I feel dirty..

I have to go now and take a shower...


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You giving up on the great Santa Clara 49ers so soon????
> 
> Well...  I never!!!
> 
> Don't EVEN say you are a Seahawks fan...  My delicate heart couldn't stand it..
> 
> 
> 
> At LEAST delare your love for the NE Patriots or the playoff challenged Broncos or how about sneaking in with the Saints ???
> 
> The NFC West is still the conference to beat until proven otherwise.
> 
> If you aren't backing the Niners who gets your juices flowing?
> 
> Don't be fooled by the Cardinals and their flukey win in Seattle last season.  I can garandamntee that Russell Wilson has that game marked on his calendar.  If there is ANYTHING about the midget it is that he is a student of the game and his own errors especially.  He HATES to lose and make mistakes.  He won't be repeating his horrible play of last years game against AZ in Seattle.  Of THAT I am certain.  The Rams with the intrepid Sam Bradford?  Nigga PUULLEEEZZZ !!!!  Think about how Wilson sliced and diced Atlanta IN ATLANTA last season.  It was his best game...and all because they beat his vertically challenged ass the year before in the playoffs.
> 
> I am having a queezy feeling you are going to try to find a spot on the Seahawks bandwagon.  PLEEEEZZZEEE say it ain't so.  Then next year while the Hawks are goin for a threepeat YOU are gonna be it's biggest fan spoutin how you been a Seahawk fan since the dawn of time and everything... right ???
> 
> Don't even think about thinkin about THAT !!!
> 
> Last year it was all about the 9ers.. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!! Don't abandon your precious Santa Clara 49ers NOW when they need you the most in their hour of need..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick them to win it all, last year I picked Seattle.
> 
> You are really stupid, like most Seahawks fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...
> 
> I feel dirty..
> 
> I have to go now and take a shower...
Click to expand...


Dumb fuck, I can pick teams that I think will win. It doesn't make me a fan of that team. I hate Seattle fans, truly the dumbest in the league and you keep proving it with your dribble.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## ChrisL

God, this guy is making me HOPE the Seahawks have a crappy year.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You giving up on the great Santa Clara 49ers so soon????
> 
> Well...  I never!!!
> 
> Don't EVEN say you are a Seahawks fan...  My delicate heart couldn't stand it..
> 
> 
> 
> At LEAST delare your love for the NE Patriots or the playoff challenged Broncos or how about sneaking in with the Saints ???
> 
> The NFC West is still the conference to beat until proven otherwise.
> 
> If you aren't backing the Niners who gets your juices flowing?
> 
> Don't be fooled by the Cardinals and their flukey win in Seattle last season.  I can garandamntee that Russell Wilson has that game marked on his calendar.  If there is ANYTHING about the midget it is that he is a student of the game and his own errors especially.  He HATES to lose and make mistakes.  He won't be repeating his horrible play of last years game against AZ in Seattle.  Of THAT I am certain.  The Rams with the intrepid Sam Bradford?  Nigga PUULLEEEZZZ !!!!  Think about how Wilson sliced and diced Atlanta IN ATLANTA last season.  It was his best game...and all because they beat his vertically challenged ass the year before in the playoffs.
> 
> I am having a queezy feeling you are going to try to find a spot on the Seahawks bandwagon.  PLEEEEZZZEEE say it ain't so.  Then next year while the Hawks are goin for a threepeat YOU are gonna be it's biggest fan spoutin how you been a Seahawk fan since the dawn of time and everything... right ???
> 
> Don't even think about thinkin about THAT !!!
> 
> Last year it was all about the 9ers.. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!! Don't abandon your precious Santa Clara 49ers NOW when they need you the most in their hour of need..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick them to win it all, last year I picked Seattle.
> 
> You are really stupid, like most Seahawks fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...
> 
> *I feel dirty..
> 
> I have to go now and take a shower..*.
Click to expand...


That's from kissing all those Seahawk butts.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> God, this guy is making me HOPE the Seahawks have a crappy year.  *rolls eyes*



They won't.

This will be their best year ever.

AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.

I feel for you and McGoo....  

It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.

Where is the sports justice ???

We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.

Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".  

Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?

I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.

Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?

If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team. 

It worked for the Clippers. 

Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.  

I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.  

It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history. 

If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, this guy is making me HOPE the Seahawks have a crappy year.  *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.
> 
> This will be their best year ever.
> 
> AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.
> 
> I feel for you and McGoo....
> 
> It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> Where is the sports justice ???
> 
> We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.
> 
> Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".
> 
> Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?
> 
> I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.
> 
> Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?
> 
> If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team.
> 
> It worked for the Clippers.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.
> 
> I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.
> 
> It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history.
> 
> If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.
Click to expand...


Oh come now!  I never called you stupid, nor do I think you are stupid.  I think you are a little over confident about your favorite football team, and in the meantime denigrating all of the other great teams, but that is all.  This thread is about nothing but fun for me, and I'm just playing with you, so no offense meant.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, this guy is making me HOPE the Seahawks have a crappy year.  *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.
> 
> This will be their best year ever.
> 
> AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.
> 
> I feel for you and McGoo....
> 
> It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> Where is the sports justice ???
> 
> We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.
> 
> Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".
> 
> Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?
> 
> I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.
> 
> Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?
> 
> If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team.
> 
> It worked for the Clippers.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.
> 
> I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.
> 
> It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history.
> 
> If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now!  I never called you stupid, nor do I think you are stupid.  *I think you are a little over confident about your favorite football team*, and in the meantime denigrating all of the other great teams, but that is all.  This thread is about nothing but fun for me, and I'm just playing with you, so no offense meant.
Click to expand...


It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.

Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.

They have not been ambivolent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".

I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.

Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.

Poppycock !!!

The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.

Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.  

The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.

I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.

Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.
> 
> This will be their best year ever.
> 
> AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.
> 
> I feel for you and McGoo....
> 
> It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> Where is the sports justice ???
> 
> We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.
> 
> Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".
> 
> Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?
> 
> I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.
> 
> Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?
> 
> If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team.
> 
> It worked for the Clippers.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.
> 
> I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.
> 
> It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history.
> 
> If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now!  I never called you stupid, nor do I think you are stupid.  *I think you are a little over confident about your favorite football team*, and in the meantime denigrating all of the other great teams, but that is all.  This thread is about nothing but fun for me, and I'm just playing with you, so no offense meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.
> 
> Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.
> 
> They have not been ambivelent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".
> 
> I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.
> 
> Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.
> 
> Poppycock !!!
> 
> The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.
> 
> The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.
> 
> I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.
> 
> Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.
Click to expand...


Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.  

For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, this guy is making me HOPE the Seahawks have a crappy year.  *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.
> 
> This will be their best year ever.
> 
> AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.
> 
> I feel for you and McGoo....
> 
> It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> Where is the sports justice ???
> 
> We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.
> 
> Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".
> 
> Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?
> 
> I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.
> 
> Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?
> 
> If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team.
> 
> It worked for the Clippers.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.
> 
> I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.
> 
> It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history.
> 
> If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.
Click to expand...


Gah!!!  Hand over that crystal ball!


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now!  I never called you stupid, nor do I think you are stupid.  *I think you are a little over confident about your favorite football team*, and in the meantime denigrating all of the other great teams, but that is all.  This thread is about nothing but fun for me, and I'm just playing with you, so no offense meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.
> 
> Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.
> 
> They have not been ambivelent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".
> 
> I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.
> 
> Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.
> 
> Poppycock !!!
> 
> The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.
> 
> The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.
> 
> I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.
> 
> Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.
> 
> For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to bore you with an assignment to go over my posts from a year ago.

I wasn't any less confident then as now.  

Sure a lot of things enter into the outcome of every season.

Injuries are crucial.  Seattle had to play 7/8 th of last season without the services of their all pro left gaurd and all pro center and starting rt tackle on offense.  This put incredible preasure on Wilson and Seattles run game. Blocking and pass protection was shakey at times to say the least.  What that ALSO did was to give their replacements valuable game experience.  Then at the end of the season the injuries healed and it took a couple of games for the veterans to get into sync and in the Super Bowl just about everyone was healthy.  When this team is healthy they are a juggarnaught.  NOW everyone is healthy  accross the offensive line PLUS we have backups with loads of experience in those crucial positions.  

Sure..  Wilson could get hit by a bus.. Lynch could OD on SKITTLES.. Percy Harvin could go blind... ETC...

Barring catastrophy right now as we sit here at the keyboards with nothing different to alter the probable outcomes of the coming games...  Seattle will in all likelyhood smash through the NFC West causing much heartbreak and knashing of teeth.

The home opener with Green Bay should be quite telling as to how the season will go.

Then I believe in game three? Denver comes to town for a repeat of the 2014 SB game.  THAT game might well be a preview of the big game in February...unless the shock of the beating the Broncos receive carries over too far into the regular season and Denver fades as the Patriots rise in which case the AFC SB victim will be NE.

No need for crystal balls.  Typically a SB winner is made up of veterans that FINALLY put it together... then in the following months of the off season key over priced players cash in thru free agency and a bad(high) draft result in a worsening of the quality of a SB winning team.

This did not occur here in Seattle.  Just the opposite happened.  Key long term signings of the best players.  A QB that is still making only around half a million thanks to being drafted in the third round to a minimum contract allowing two years of building up where other SB winners are being picked apart.  Like the Ravens of two years ago..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> *I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.*
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
Click to expand...


either you are being sarcastic and trying to be funny or you are as ignorant as the people last year on this board were picking the donkeys to win the superbowl.  it just went through one ear and out the other with them when myself and huggy tried to explain to them that the real superbowl was played in the NFC championship game,that they were the two best teams in the league.even sherman said he thought the niners were a tougher test for them.it just went through one ear and out the other with them that Manning had not a faced a defense anything at all physical like the seahawks all year long.

Looks like you are going to have to learn the hard way as well that the pats will win the AFC and go to the superbowl but will also be blown out facing a physical defense that they arent used to not having to face one so physical all year long like the seahawks are.

THATS having the same wishful thinking donkey fans had last year. so I assume your just trying to be funny and not really serious at all?

the pats will get to the superbowl this year because the AFC is so weak,the donkeys once again will be their only competetion with such a weak conference to face and then they will wish they never made it to the shiperbowl just likek the donkeys were wishing after facing the hawks.hee hee.

the pats will get there this year cause they have an easier schedule than the donkeys do.they will wrap up homefield advantage against them since the donkeys will have to face the NFC west this year being greatful they only have to face those teams ONCE that year instead of twice like the hawks do every year.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.
> 
> Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.
> 
> They have not been ambivelent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".
> 
> I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.
> 
> Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.
> 
> Poppycock !!!
> 
> The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.
> 
> The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.
> 
> I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.
> 
> Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.
> 
> For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to bore you with an assignment to go over my posts from a year ago.
> 
> I wasn't any less confident then as now.
> 
> Sure a lot of things enter into the outcome of every season.
> 
> Injuries are crucial.  Seattle had to play 7/8 th of last season without the services of their all pro left gaurd and all pro center and starting rt tackle on offense.  This put incredible preasure on Wilson and Seattles run game. Blocking and pass protection was shakey at times to say the least.  What that ALSO did was to give their replacements valuable game experience.  Then at the end of the season the injuries healed and it took a couple of games for the veterans to get into sync and in the Super Bowl just about everyone was healthy.  When this team is healthy they are a juggarnaught.  NOW everyone is healthy  accross the offensive line PLUS we have backups with loads of experience in those crucial positions.
> 
> Sure..  Wilson could get hit by a bus.. Lynch could OD on SKITTLES.. Percy Harvin could go blind... ETC...
> 
> Barring catastrophy right now as we sit here at the keyboards with nothing different to alter the probable outcomes of the coming games...  Seattle will in all likelyhood smash through the NFC West causing much heartbreak and knashing of teeth.
> 
> The home opener with Green Bay should be quite telling as to how the season will go.
> 
> Then I believe in game three? Denver comes to town for a repeat of the 2014 SB game.  THAT game might well be a preview of the big game in February...unless the shock of the beating the Broncos receive carries over too far into the regular season and Denver fades as the Patriots rise in which case the AFC SB victim will be NE.
> 
> No need for crystal balls.  Typically a SB winner is made up of veterans that FINALLY put it together... then in the following months of the off season key over priced players cash in thru free agency and a bad(high) draft result in a worsening of the quality of a SB winning team.
> 
> This did not occur here in Seattle.  Just the opposite happened.  Key long term signings of the best players.  A QB that is still making only around half a million thanks to being drafted in the third round to a minimum contract allowing two years of building up where other SB winners are being picked apart.  Like the Ravens of two years ago..
Click to expand...


Another team could play a better game?  Sorry, but you cannot predict these things.  Anything can happen in football, and THAT is one of the things that makes it exciting and interesting.  

If it were as simple as "well my team is great and all of the players have improved and we're a great team" then how exciting would this game be?    Nope, that may mean you might have a decent season but it is not a guarantee of anything.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> *I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.*
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> either you are being sarcastic and trying to be funny or you are as ignorant as the people last year on this board were picking the donkeys to win the superbowl.  it just went through one ear and out the other with them when myself and huggy tried to explain to them that the real superbowl was played in the NFC championship game,that they were the two best teams in the league.even sherman said he thought the niners were a tougher test for them.it just went through one ear and out the other with them that Manning had not a faced a defense anything at all physical like the seahawks all year long.
> 
> Looks like you are going to have to learn the hard way as well that the pats will win the AFC and go to the superbowl but will also be blown out facing a physical defense that they arent used to not having to face one so physical all year long like the seahawks are.
> 
> THATS having the same wishful thinking donkey fans had last year. so I assume your just trying to be funny and not really serious at all?
Click to expand...


Are you for real?  Of course the Pats play plenty of physical teams.  How about the Steelers?  

Also, no team is the same from year to year; there is too much player turn over to predict anything.  

Also, as I stated above in my post to Huggy, even if your team is GREAT, it is not a guarantee of a win ever.  

LOL!  Of COURSE I have to pick the Pats.  They are MY team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks will make this year's run at the playoffs even more uneventful than last years.  14-2 ...home field advantage.. breeze through the playoffs...
> 
> It will be difficult to repeat the ease of which the Hawks dismantled the great Peyton Mannings record setting offense..
> 
> BUT that said... in this next Super Bowl #49 the Seahawks will score at will on offense, on defense and on special teams and the opposing team will be hard pressed to score at all.
> 
> *I believe that the AFC will be represented by the NE Patriots and they will be crushed by the Seahawks in AZ.*
> 
> Take the Hawks and definitely THE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Seattle is not? Seattle won it all and it was convincing.
> 
> I think it will be tougher for Seattle, but New England has Denver and an improved Colts team to contend with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
Click to expand...


true that the pats have Denver and the colts to play but Denver should be easy as pie for them since they play them at home.Denver is a different team on the road than at home.their kicker doesnt get to kick his kickoffs into the endzone on the road because he doesnt have the mile high thin air to carry the ball on the road into the endzone. then their defense blew i think it was a 20 point lead aginst the pats on the road  in the second half as well not to mention they gave up 50 plus to the cowboys with tony romo at quarterback.how bad can you get? 

and Luck has yet to play well in a playoff game so far so he is going to have to prove himself there. they came back from a large margin at HOME to beat the kansas city clowns but the pats dont play like a bunch of clowns like the clowns in kansas city do.

Luck found out he could play poorly and throw 3 interceptions at home against a bunch of clowns from kansas city but found out differently while playing the pats,that the pat players are not a bunch of clowns like those players from kansas city are and could not get away with choking playing poorly in that game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way!  The Pats are an elite team.  I would say that is wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either you are being sarcastic and trying to be funny or you are as ignorant as the people last year on this board were picking the donkeys to win the superbowl.  it just went through one ear and out the other with them when myself and huggy tried to explain to them that the real superbowl was played in the NFC championship game,that they were the two best teams in the league.even sherman said he thought the niners were a tougher test for them.it just went through one ear and out the other with them that Manning had not a faced a defense anything at all physical like the seahawks all year long.
> 
> Looks like you are going to have to learn the hard way as well that the pats will win the AFC and go to the superbowl but will also be blown out facing a physical defense that they arent used to not having to face one so physical all year long like the seahawks are.
> 
> THATS having the same wishful thinking donkey fans had last year. so I assume your just trying to be funny and not really serious at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you for real?  Of course the Pats play plenty of physical teams.  How about the Steelers?
> 
> Also, no team is the same from year to year; there is too much player turn over to predict anything.
> 
> Also, as I stated above in my post to Huggy, even if your team is GREAT, it is not a guarantee of a win ever.
> 
> LOL!  Of COURSE I have to pick the Pats.  They are MY team.
Click to expand...


yeah Im for real but you sure arent. Their your team but just like those donkey fans back then,you're not objective or logicial.  The chargers are MY team and I will cheer them on every week but im also realistic and know better enough that they will be lucky this year if they make it to the playoffs again.

I dont live in denial knowing that they got to the playoffs on pure luck last year,that it was just a fluke.  you dont see me saying they will make the playoffs again though cause I am being realistic and logical.

The steelers? you cant be serious? they are about as much of a challenge to tom brady as the once mighty and fallen ravens are-a team that lost to the bungels at the end of the year.. both those once fearsome teams lost to the bungels towards the end of the year last year,hardly a team thats scary only winning that division because somebody HAD to. not because they were good but because everybody else in their division was worse.

the steelers are as scary as the ravens  are.  they have a good defense but its on the field all day long which is why they are not near as effective anymore as in years past. That offense sucks because todd haley their offensive coordinater has driven that offense into the ground being mr conservative.He's as bad as brian shittenhiemer who got booed out of new york for being so conservative. Ben Rotheslesberger hates him.He has publicly criticised his play calling.If Haley was playing for any other team he would have been fired after his first season.they wont fire him there because he has pittsburgh roots and has a close friendship with the general manager there. He is taking advantage of friendship.Having the connections he has is the only thing keeping him from getting fired there.

you said PLENTY of physical teams.the steelers isnt plenty and  thats pretty much the best defense there is in the weak AFC.

you dont know and understand the seahawks though.they got a special coach who knows how to get the most out of his players.they already went immediately talking about winning another superbowl just a week or so after it was over already shooting for that goal back then.,they were focused way before the season began last year,they are again now. wilson is only in his third year as a starter.

as much as he grew as a quaterback last year,he is only going to get better this year reading defenses even better. their schedule is even easier this year than last year.Now if they get multiple key injurys,I will be the first to admit they wont make it back to the superbowl this year.

the pats are an elite team in the AFC but they will find out just like the donkeys did that the NFC west has defenses that are far more physical than anything they will face all year long and when they face them in the superbowl-assuming they dont have multiple key injurys,they will pee their pants like the donkey players did at halftime knowing they could not leave at that point like they wanted to and had to go back out there in the second half to face them again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't think they're considered one of the elite teams yet, but the Pats are certainly an elite team.  They are always the ones that everyone fears to play and that everyone wants to beat.  Just watch some Pats game where they are behind, yet Tom Brady pulls everyone together and just marches down the field and scores, scores, scores.  He is an elite QB, and the Pats are an elite team.  Let's face it, TB is everything that an elite QB should be.  That's why everyone hates the Pats.  Lol!
> 
> Redskins get a glimpse at how an elite NFL team practices - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True dat !!   Seattle barely squeeked by in SB 48.  45-8...  Pffft !!
> 
> Shut down the most prolific offense in NFL history... So what?
> 
> Besides Carroll cheats and so do most of the Seattle Seahawks..
> 
> Brady dated a super model..actress on Blue Bloods.. Built a huge mansion.. You axe me who's got it goin on...???
> 
> Wilson?  Lives in a friggin apartment ... Couldn't even stay married to that high school skank that cheated on him..You REALLY wanna know why Golden Tate ain't a Seahawk anymore ???  Do the math..
> 
> Seahawks ELITE..??? You must be smokin PEDs..  Get REAL..  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you are aware that none of that makes Seattle an elite team.  Just because they are YOUR team, doesn't make them one of the elites.  They just aren't.  Maybe in a few years, but now, no.  They are only last year's SB champs, and it being a blow-out or not has little bearing on that fact.    No offense of course, but they just are not a Patriots caliber team yet.
Click to expand...


which would be a team that ever since they got caught cheating has failed to win a superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.
> 
> Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.
> 
> They have not been ambivelent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".
> 
> I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.
> 
> Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.
> 
> Poppycock !!!
> 
> The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.
> 
> The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.
> 
> I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.
> 
> Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.
> 
> For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to bore you with an assignment to go over my posts from a year ago.
> 
> I wasn't any less confident then as now.
> 
> Sure a lot of things enter into the outcome of every season.
> 
> Injuries are crucial.  Seattle had to play 7/8 th of last season without the services of their all pro left gaurd and all pro center and starting rt tackle on offense.  This put incredible preasure on Wilson and Seattles run game. Blocking and pass protection was shakey at times to say the least.  What that ALSO did was to give their replacements valuable game experience.  Then at the end of the season the injuries healed and it took a couple of games for the veterans to get into sync and in the Super Bowl just about everyone was healthy.  When this team is healthy they are a juggarnaught.  NOW everyone is healthy  accross the offensive line PLUS we have backups with loads of experience in those crucial positions.
> 
> Sure..  Wilson could get hit by a bus.. Lynch could OD on SKITTLES.. Percy Harvin could go blind... ETC...
> 
> Barring catastrophy right now as we sit here at the keyboards with nothing different to alter the probable outcomes of the coming games...  Seattle will in all likelyhood smash through the NFC West causing much heartbreak and knashing of teeth.
> 
> The home opener with Green Bay should be quite telling as to how the season will go.
> 
> Then I believe in game three? Denver comes to town for a repeat of the 2014 SB game.  THAT game might well be a preview of the big game in February...unless the shock of the beating the Broncos receive carries over too far into the regular season and Denver fades as the Patriots rise in which case the AFC SB victim will be NE.
> 
> No need for crystal balls.  Typically a SB winner is made up of veterans that FINALLY put it together... then in the following months of the off season key over priced players cash in thru free agency and a bad(high) draft result in a worsening of the quality of a SB winning team.
> 
> This did not occur here in Seattle.  Just the opposite happened.  Key long term signings of the best players.  A QB that is still making only around half a million thanks to being drafted in the third round to a minimum contract allowing two years of building up where other SB winners are being picked apart.  Like the Ravens of two years ago..
Click to expand...




oh and if you dont believe him that he was just as confidant about the seahawks going to and winning the superbowl last year at the start of the seasonlast year  chris,just ask pooper here.he remembers. Huggy took him to school all year long. Pooper laughed when Huggy said during the playoffs they will beat all the playoff teams they face and go to the superbowl talking about the past how seattle had never had a championship since the late 70's when the supersonics won,that they get to the playoffs but never can make it to the superbowl as if the PAST had anything to do with their current team.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now!  I never called you stupid, nor do I think you are stupid.  *I think you are a little over confident about your favorite football team*, and in the meantime denigrating all of the other great teams, but that is all.  This thread is about nothing but fun for me, and I'm just playing with you, so no offense meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.
> 
> Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.
> 
> They have not been ambivelent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".
> 
> I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.
> 
> Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.
> 
> Poppycock !!!
> 
> The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.
> 
> The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.
> 
> I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.
> 
> Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.
> 
> For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.
Click to expand...


Not serious ????  Are you mad ???

It looks like you forgot something...


We are gonna take these bastards just like last season...


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Carroll's and Wilson's fault.  They have been spouting off about how EVERY member of the team has improved.  They wouldn't say that if it isn't true.
> 
> Russell Wilson is a very devout Christian.  He does not lie.
> 
> They have not been ambivelent on the subject.  They have not used words like "possibly improved"  or "Maybe better than last year".
> 
> I don't know what you expect from a fan that takes the words of his team's head coach and starting quarterback seriously.
> 
> Now let's cover the implication that I might not be "enjoying" the game.
> 
> Poppycock !!!
> 
> The Seahawks just had a 13-3 regular season..   survived the playoffs ...  and beat the snot out of the Denver Broncos in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Compounding and aggravating my "enjoyment" was the fact that Seattle used to be in the AFC West before the realignment.  Denver used to beat the crap outta the Hawks regularly.  That horsey faced dweeb John Elway was their QB thruout much of that period.  PLUS Brock Huard was an up and coming QB for the Seahawks out of the University of Washington and a Denver CB blind sided him and gave him a very serious concussion with a cheap head shot.  I personally interviewed Huard after one of the Eastern Washington practices in Cheney..200 miles from Seattle.  I asked him about the injury.  He had a stiff upper lip about it but it was clear that the concussion lasted long past that season and ended Brock's career.
> 
> The victory over Denver and THE WAY the Hawks won with hard hitting was "enjoyable" on more levels than I can tell you.
> 
> I am still enjoying the SB and the consequences still lingering on past the actual game.
> 
> Maybe I'm just making lemon ade out of spilled lemons but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.
> 
> For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not serious ????  Are you mad ???
> 
> It looks like you forgot something...
> 
> 
> We are gonna take these bastards just like last season...
Click to expand...


  Honestly, I've never seen someone so psyched out and so confident during the preseason.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> either you are being sarcastic and trying to be funny or you are as ignorant as the people last year on this board were picking the donkeys to win the superbowl.  it just went through one ear and out the other with them when myself and huggy tried to explain to them that the real superbowl was played in the NFC championship game,that they were the two best teams in the league.even sherman said he thought the niners were a tougher test for them.it just went through one ear and out the other with them that Manning had not a faced a defense anything at all physical like the seahawks all year long.
> 
> Looks like you are going to have to learn the hard way as well that the pats will win the AFC and go to the superbowl but will also be blown out facing a physical defense that they arent used to not having to face one so physical all year long like the seahawks are.
> 
> THATS having the same wishful thinking donkey fans had last year. so I assume your just trying to be funny and not really serious at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?  Of course the Pats play plenty of physical teams.  How about the Steelers?
> 
> Also, no team is the same from year to year; there is too much player turn over to predict anything.
> 
> Also, as I stated above in my post to Huggy, even if your team is GREAT, it is not a guarantee of a win ever.
> 
> LOL!  Of COURSE I have to pick the Pats.  They are MY team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah Im for real but you sure arent. Their your team but just like those donkey fans back then,you're not objective or logicial.  The chargers are MY team and I will cheer them on every week but im also realistic and know better enough that they will be lucky this year if they make it to the playoffs again.
> 
> I dont live in denial knowing that they got to the playoffs on pure luck last year,that it was just a fluke.  you dont see me saying they will make the playoffs again though cause I am being realistic and logical.
> 
> The steelers? you cant be serious? they are about as much of a challenge to tom brady as the once mighty and fallen ravens are-a team that lost to the bungels at the end of the year.. both those once fearsome teams lost to the bungels towards the end of the year last year,hardly a team thats scary only winning that division because somebody HAD to. not because they were good but because everybody else in their division was worse.
> 
> the steelers are as scary as the ravens  are.  they have a good defense but its on the field all day long which is why they are not near as effective anymore as in years past. That offense sucks because todd haley their offensive coordinater has driven that offense into the ground being mr conservative.He's as bad as brian shittenhiemer who got booed out of new york for being so conservative. Ben Rotheslesberger hates him.He has publicly criticised his play calling.If Haley was playing for any other team he would have been fired after his first season.they wont fire him there because he has pittsburgh roots and has a close friendship with the general manager there. He is taking advantage of friendship.Having the connections he has is the only thing keeping him from getting fired there.
> 
> you said PLENTY of physical teams.the steelers isnt plenty and  thats pretty much the best defense there is in the weak AFC.
> 
> you dont know and understand the seahawks though.they got a special coach who knows how to get the most out of his players.they already went immediately talking about winning another superbowl just a week or so after it was over already shooting for that goal back then.,they were focused way before the season began last year,they are again now. wilson is only in his third year as a starter.
> 
> as much as he grew as a quaterback last year,he is only going to get better this year reading defenses even better. their schedule is even easier this year than last year.Now if they get multiple key injurys,I will be the first to admit they wont make it back to the superbowl this year.
> 
> the pats are an elite team in the AFC but they will find out just like the donkeys did that the NFC west has defenses that are far more physical than anything they will face all year long and when they face them in the superbowl-assuming they dont have multiple key injurys,they will pee their pants like the donkey players did at halftime knowing they could not leave at that point like they wanted to and had to go back out there in the second half to face them again.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I cannot take ANY of your posts seriously.  For one thing, YOU are a conspiracy theorist.  That really hurts your credibility right there.  The other thing is that you are incredibly juvenile.  I wonder what kind of a man posts SO many smileys in his posts and what might be wrong with him.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's really good if the players have improved, but in the bigger picture, that still doesn't guarantee them another run at the SB.  You know there are other good teams out there who have good players and others who have also shown improvement.
> 
> For one thing, this is NOT serious.  IT is just for fun.  It is WAY too soon to predict with any accuracy who even has a CHANCE at the SB yet.  We are still only in preseason!!!  As we all know, preseason really means nothing except to have the chance to see your newer players capabilities on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not serious ????  Are you mad ???
> 
> It looks like you forgot something...
> 
> 
> We are gonna take these bastards just like last season...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I've never seen someone so psyched out and so confident during the preseason.
Click to expand...


It's risk vs reward.

I'll either look like an over confident fool at the end of the season or if I'm lucky I'll enjoy the reward of backing a winner.  The way I see it I've already invested 37 years into this team and have had most of that time returned as crap.  I might as well enjoy the good times.

I know this team fairly well.  

I know most of their opponents pretty well also. 

So far the predictions I have made have come to pass with few exceptions.

The loss in Indyanapolopolis last season came as a surprise.  We really should have blown out the Colts and were headed in that direction except as someone noted the football is a funny shape and bounced in unpredictable fashion on that occasion...along with some questionable officiating.. Sometimes that just happens. 

Still the Hawks get most of the funny bounces last season as they led the NFL in recoverd fumbles and turnovers. They led in interceptions as well as those bounces are not unpredictable.  The Seahawks practice turnovers one day a week.  That singular focus on the turnover gives the Seahawks an advantage which was proven out on the field.

I see no reason to believe the coaching style of Pete Carroll will not prevail this season as well.

Take the NFC Championship game... The Seahawks stepped up the preasure on Colin Kaepernick and low and behold the Hawks forced a turnover on the 9ers in every(3) possessions the 9ers tried in the 4th qtr.  You mays suggest the Hawks were just lucky.  I know the team practices being lucky and more oftten than not they are.

Turnover Thursday has served the Hawks well.  You can scoff but the results suggest even on the field of play a team can make their own luck.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not serious ????  Are you mad ???
> 
> It looks like you forgot something...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7vtWB4owdE
> 
> We are gonna take these bastards just like last season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I've never seen someone so psyched out and so confident during the preseason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's risk vs reward.
> 
> I'll either look like an over confident fool at the end of the season or if I'm lucky I'll enjoy the reward of backing a winner.  The way I see it I've already invested 37 years into this team and have had most of that time returned as crap.  I might as well enjoy the good times.
> 
> I know this team fairly well.
> 
> I know most of their opponents pretty well also.
> 
> So far the predictions I have made have come to pass with few exceptions.
> 
> The loss in Indyanapolopolis last season came as a surprise.  We really should have blown out the Colts and were headed in that direction except as someone noted the football is a funny shape and bounced in unpredictable fashion on that occasion...along with some questionable officiating.. Sometimes that just happens.
> 
> Still the Hawks get most of the funny bounces last season as they led the NFL in recoverd fumbles and turnovers. They led in interceptions as well as those bounces are not unpredictable.  The Seahawks practice turnovers one day a week.  That singular focus on the turnover gives the Seahawks an advantage which was proven out on the field.
> 
> I see no reason to believe the coaching style of Pete Carroll will not prevail this season as well.
> 
> Take the NFC Championship game... The Seahawks stepped up the preasure on Colin Kaepernick and low and behold the Hawks forced a turnover on the 9ers in every(3) possessions the 9ers tried in the 4th qtr.  You mays suggest the Hawks were just lucky.  I know the team practices being lucky and more oftten than not they are.
> 
> Turnover Thursday has served the Hawks well.  You can scoff but the results suggest even on the field of play a team can make their own luck.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah baby!  Football season is going to be a BLAST here!  I just know it!    Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Hell, we have one preseason week under our belt and huggy is in full flame.

Now last season a 3-0 start meant something, this year a 0-1 start means nothing. LOL! 

I can't see preseason as an indicator.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, this guy is making me HOPE the Seahawks have a crappy year.  *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.
> 
> This will be their best year ever.
> 
> AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.
> 
> I feel for you and McGoo....
> 
> It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> Where is the sports justice ???
> 
> We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.
> 
> Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".
> 
> Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?
> 
> I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.
> 
> Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?
> 
> If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team.
> 
> It worked for the Clippers.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.
> 
> I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.
> 
> It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history.
> 
> If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gah!!!  Hand over that crystal ball!
Click to expand...


doesnt take a crystal ball or a genius to see that they are a dynasty in the making.

Back when Tom Brady came into the league,his first year there you knew he was going to be a great quaterback for the future.You could see that he was a special type of rare player that only comes around once in a blue moon.the kind that makes all his players better around him making them better players than they really are. Montana was like that,so was Elway,Marino and farve as well. 

well wilson is one of those rare gems as well that has also has that affect on his players  and thats why its easy to see they will be a dynasty. You obviously havent been following the mainstream sports magazines because they all have said the same thing.

Last year I remember Huggy saying the seahawks were going to win the superbowl and so were many of the mainstream sports people like ESPN sports predicting it as well but the thing is, I did not start taking Huggy serious about that till AFTER the summertime last year when  i heard them say that as well.Huggy was saying that about them WAYYY before those guys even started saying it.

ask rightwinger if you dont believe me,he remembers. you obviously havent followed pete carrol closely like i have ever since he became an NFL coach either.If you had,you would have spotted what a great coach he is like i did in his first stint with the jets.

He got mistreated by the jets organization because even though for the first time in SEVERAL years he had them competing for a playoff spot in the final quarter of the season which was a change since for many years before that they were always already out of it with the season over way before midpoint,even though he had them competing for a playoff spot towards the end of the season for the first time in several years,because they finished with another losing season they fired him.

I knew at that point back then he was an excellent coach and if an owner ever gave him a chance he would be a great coach someday so ever since then i followed him and his coaching career. same thing happeend to him at New england.He had some winning seasons there and won some playoff games there as well but also got mistreated by the owner there because he got the blame for the fact that Bledsoe was washed up playing on his last two legs costing them many games with his bad play.But instead of doing the fair thing which would have been to fire Bledsoe,he fired carrol instead for Bledsoes incompetence.

I never thought carrol would succeed there in seattle his first couple years because the greatest coach in the world wouldnt be able to have a winning season with tavarious jackson as their starting quarterback. carrol realised this and was able to get wilson who was the missing piece to his puzzle.finally for the first time in his NFL career,he FINALLY got a good quarterback to work with.that was ALL he needed. 

the very first time i ever saw wilson play was in a preseason game against the chiefs his first season.there are some players out there that you can just tell by how they play,they are a rare gem and are going to be a great player.i told my buddy that night after watching him-this guy is an amazing player,he is going to be a hall of famer.Unless he suffers some major injury like RG3,theres no reason yet to believe i didnt call it correctly  back then.

I knew right then and there wilson was something special.you need to watch this guy in REAL life play sometime,you would understand why i knew back then,he was going to be a great player. 

You also seem ignorant of the fact he has spelled out to you many times that carrol and schneider always have a game plan anticipating months in adavance how to replace players they are going to lose like tate for example.that they have backup plans ready to go. did they suffer the same kind of key multiple defections over the off season that the ravens did? No and thats because they gameplan carefully to prepare for the future.

How many times does this have to be spelled out to you?

you obviously dont watch many seahawks games or follow them much because if you did,you would understand how their general manager john schnieder and pete carrol are the perfect combination for a dynasty.the perfect one two punch and the blueprint for building the dynasty they have.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.
> 
> This will be their best year ever.
> 
> AND I predict next season will be even better than 2014.
> 
> I feel for you and McGoo....
> 
> It must be especially aggravating knowing we as Hawks fans are so stupid and being SOOOoooo... stupid there is no way we deserve to have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> Where is the sports justice ???
> 
> We wouldn't even have a team if a rich guy hadn't stepped in and prevented the rightfull transfer of the Hawks to Southern California by Ken Behring.
> 
> Even MORE unfair is that Carroll..noteably the biggest cheater EVER in the NCAA was hired by the extremely wealthy Hawks owner before that cheater Carroll ever had to answer for his cheating at Southern California.  So the conspiracy goes far beyond the mere stupidity of the fans doesn't it.  The fans stole the "12th man" idea making the fans not only stupid but criminals too.  THEN the rich guy who can't help himself mopping up after the stupid cheating fans BOUGHT the rights to the "12th man".
> 
> Is there NO limit to the outrageous illegal activities of the stupid Seahawks fans and the rich guy that keeps promoting them?
> 
> I can see why there is so much hate and venom aimed at Seahawk fans.
> 
> Why can't a deserving team like the Browns have a benefactor that makes all their football dreams come true?
> 
> If the NFL had any sense like the NBA they would illegally tap Paul Allen's phone or break into his E-Mail account and discover a rascist remark and take away his team.
> 
> It worked for the Clippers.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys and how stupid you believe I am I was a fan a very long time before it was popular in Seattle.  I was a fan long before the internet.
> 
> I don't care if I am stupid.  I am content being stupid and just having the best team in the NFL represent my city.
> 
> It appears that the Seahawks are in the midst of establishing themselves as one of the best football teams in history.
> 
> If that happens I will die with a stupid grin on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah!!!  Hand over that crystal ball!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesnt take a crystal ball or a genius to see that they are a dynasty in the making.
> 
> Back when Tom Brady came into the league,his first year there you knew he was going to be a great quaterback for the future.You could see that he was a special type of rare player that only comes around once in a blue moon.the kind that makes all his players better around him making them better players than they really are. Montana was like that,so was Elway,Marino and farve as well.
> 
> well wilson is one of those rare gems as well that has also has that affect on his players  and thats why its easy to see they will be a dynasty. You obviously havent been following the mainstream sports magazines because they all have said the same thing.
> 
> Last year I remember Huggy saying the seahawks were going to win the superbowl and so were many of the mainstream sports people like ESPN sports predicting it as well but the thing is, I did not start taking Huggy serious about that till AFTER the summertime last year when  i heard them say that as well.Huggy was saying that about them WAYYY before those guys even started saying it.
> 
> ask rightwinger if you dont believe me,he remembers. you obviously havent followed pete carrol closely like i have ever since he became an NFL coach either.If you had,you would have spotted what a great coach he is like i did in his first stint with the jets.
> 
> He got mistreated by the jets organization because even though for the first time in SEVERAL years he had them competing for a playoff spot in the final quarter of the season which was a change since for many years before that they were always already out of it with the season over way before midpoint,even though he had them competing for a playoff spot towards the end of the season for the first time in several years,because they finished with another losing season they fired him.
> 
> I knew at that point back then he was an excellent coach and if an owner ever gave him a chance he would be a great coach someday so ever since then i followed him and his coaching career. same thing happeend to him at New england.He had some winning seasons there and won some playoff games there as well but also got mistreated by the owner there because he got the blame for the fact that Bledsoe was washed up playing on his last two legs costing them many games with his bad play.But instead of doing the fair thing which would have been to fire Bledsoe,he fired carrol instead for Bledsoes incompetence.
> 
> I never thought carrol would succeed there in seattle his first couple years because the greatest coach in the world wouldnt be able to have a winning season with tavarious jackson as their starting quarterback. carrol realised this and was able to get wilson who was the missing piece to his puzzle.finally for the first time in his NFL career,he FINALLY got a good quarterback to work with.that was ALL he needed.
> 
> the very first time i ever saw wilson play was in a preseason game against the chiefs his first season.there are some players out there that you can just tell by how they play,they are a rare gem and are going to be a great player.i told my buddy that night after watching him-this guy is an amazing player,he is going to be a hall of famer.Unless he suffers some major injury like RG3,theres no reason yet to believe i didnt call it correctly  back then.
> 
> I knew right then and there wilson was something special.you need to watch this guy in REAL life play sometime,you would understand why i knew back then,he was going to be a great player.
> 
> You also seem ignorant of the fact he has spelled out to you many times that carrol and schneider always have a game plan anticipating months in adavance how to replace players they are going to lose like tate for example.that they have backup plans ready to go. did they suffer the same kind of key multiple defections over the off season that the ravens did? No and thats because they gameplan carefully to prepare for the future.
> 
> How many times does this have to be spelled out to you?
> 
> you obviously dont watch many seahawks games or follow them much because if you did,you would understand how their general manager john schnieder and pete carrol are the perfect combination for a dynasty.the perfect one two punch and the blueprint for building the dynasty they have.
Click to expand...


Good Lord, when are you going to realize that you can have the BEST players and spend tons of money on them and STILL not win???  

You are basically claiming that because you like the players that you can guarantee they are going to win it all?  That is just insanity.  This  belongs to you.  You are completely off your rocker.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Hell, we have one preseason week under our belt and huggy is in full flame.
> 
> Now last season a 3-0 start meant something, this year a 0-1 start means nothing. LOL!
> 
> I can't see preseason as an indicator.



Computer ...on...check

USMB...on...check

Flame....on...check...

That is all


----------



## HUGGY

You NE fans crack me up.

I predict you will make it to the Super Bowl and you act like somebody left a flaming bag O Dog Shit on your front porch.

Look !!!

The Patriots are still a very good team.  Brady managed to hang on through some rough patches and he is smart enough to take every advantage he can with the players he has to work with.

The Patriots only serious challenges will come from Denver, Indy and the Bungles.

Denver has to play the NFC West this season so they will be behind the 8-ball early on.

Indy has been lucky recently beating the Seahawks in a game that was EXTREMELY fortunate for them and a win against the 9ers in SF. SF just had one of those rare bad games and it was Lucky Lucks fortune.  Other than those unusually lucky games what has Indy done. Oh ya..they beat Denver.. Well the Hawks showed how easy that job can be.

Cincy?  They play in one of the weakest divisions in football.  They have one of the softest schedules in football.  Their QB is over rated by the Eastern media.  Look who they have to compare to..the fiasco of QBs which is the Jets and Eli Manning a veritable interception machine.  He should replace Santa Claus for the ammount of freebies he hands out in one evening of football.  ALSO one of the luckiest recipients of SB MVPs that has ever donned a helmet.  He is NO threat in the NFC any more.  My advice to Eli...quit while you still have a reputation worth protecting.

Andy Dalton ??  Nigga pulleeezz  !!!

So who's left ?  

NE is the obvious choice to escape the AFC with the most wins.  You WILL be in this seasons Super Bowl so quit your pathetic bleating that Seattle will be your exacutioner in SB 49.

The East coast media is so biased STILL that it wouldn't surprise me if Seattle blows the Pats out stronger than they did Denver ..

Yet the Eastern media will somehow give Brady the SB 49 MVP..  

The Least Coast media has a hard on for Wilson..  I'm not crying about it.. They have been supporting flagrant bad officiating and rediculous travel schedules the Hawks have had to deal with for many years.  

I have gotten over all the stupid Least Coast media bias a long time ago.  

NOW we have a team that totally butchers Least Coast teams right there in public and no recognition.

Last season Seattle came into Jersey and demolished...totally embarrassed NY 23-0 causing the GREAT Eli Manning to give up 5...count em FIVE interceptions.  

The stupid NY media got treated to a preview of what was to come in SB 48 and STILL those morons were *all surprised *that the hawks caused the Broncos to piss down their legs in front of a national...nay an INTERNATIONAL audience.

Now you all want to come on this MB all ignorant-like acting like the road was not already paved with last years posts on how the Hawks would repeat. 

So I am not going to even stop at this one measly season.  I'm jumping ahead to SB 50 and claiming a stake in the hearts of the Santa Clara fanz with THIS GAURANTEE

Seahawks win in 2016 Super Bowl in newish Santa Clara Levis Stadium. 

How painfull will that be for the 9ers fans?  

That is all.  Well...almost.

The Seahawks are very comfortable in the AZ stadium this SB #49 will be a vacation compared to playing the Cardinals

The 2015 SB is a GIVEN.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah!!!  Hand over that crystal ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt take a crystal ball or a genius to see that they are a dynasty in the making.
> 
> Back when Tom Brady came into the league,his first year there you knew he was going to be a great quaterback for the future.You could see that he was a special type of rare player that only comes around once in a blue moon.the kind that makes all his players better around him making them better players than they really are. Montana was like that,so was Elway,Marino and farve as well.
> 
> well wilson is one of those rare gems as well that has also has that affect on his players  and thats why its easy to see they will be a dynasty. You obviously havent been following the mainstream sports magazines because they all have said the same thing.
> 
> Last year I remember Huggy saying the seahawks were going to win the superbowl and so were many of the mainstream sports people like ESPN sports predicting it as well but the thing is, I did not start taking Huggy serious about that till AFTER the summertime last year when  i heard them say that as well.Huggy was saying that about them WAYYY before those guys even started saying it.
> 
> ask rightwinger if you dont believe me,he remembers. you obviously havent followed pete carrol closely like i have ever since he became an NFL coach either.If you had,you would have spotted what a great coach he is like i did in his first stint with the jets.
> 
> He got mistreated by the jets organization because even though for the first time in SEVERAL years he had them competing for a playoff spot in the final quarter of the season which was a change since for many years before that they were always already out of it with the season over way before midpoint,even though he had them competing for a playoff spot towards the end of the season for the first time in several years,because they finished with another losing season they fired him.
> 
> I knew at that point back then he was an excellent coach and if an owner ever gave him a chance he would be a great coach someday so ever since then i followed him and his coaching career. same thing happeend to him at New england.He had some winning seasons there and won some playoff games there as well but also got mistreated by the owner there because he got the blame for the fact that Bledsoe was washed up playing on his last two legs costing them many games with his bad play.But instead of doing the fair thing which would have been to fire Bledsoe,he fired carrol instead for Bledsoes incompetence.
> 
> I never thought carrol would succeed there in seattle his first couple years because the greatest coach in the world wouldnt be able to have a winning season with tavarious jackson as their starting quarterback. carrol realised this and was able to get wilson who was the missing piece to his puzzle.finally for the first time in his NFL career,he FINALLY got a good quarterback to work with.that was ALL he needed.
> 
> the very first time i ever saw wilson play was in a preseason game against the chiefs his first season.there are some players out there that you can just tell by how they play,they are a rare gem and are going to be a great player.i told my buddy that night after watching him-this guy is an amazing player,he is going to be a hall of famer.Unless he suffers some major injury like RG3,theres no reason yet to believe i didnt call it correctly  back then.
> 
> I knew right then and there wilson was something special.you need to watch this guy in REAL life play sometime,you would understand why i knew back then,he was going to be a great player.
> 
> You also seem ignorant of the fact he has spelled out to you many times that carrol and schneider always have a game plan anticipating months in adavance how to replace players they are going to lose like tate for example.that they have backup plans ready to go. did they suffer the same kind of key multiple defections over the off season that the ravens did? No and thats because they gameplan carefully to prepare for the future.
> 
> How many times does this have to be spelled out to you?
> 
> you obviously dont watch many seahawks games or follow them much because if you did,you would understand how their general manager john schnieder and pete carrol are the perfect combination for a dynasty.the perfect one two punch and the blueprint for building the dynasty they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, when are you going to realize that you can have the BEST players and spend tons of money on them and STILL not win???
> 
> You are basically claiming that because you like the players that you can guarantee they are going to win it all?  That is just insanity.  This  belongs to you.  You are completely off your rocker.
Click to expand...



You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?

Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.

Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.   

Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.

Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?

Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!! 

AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.

AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?

CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt take a crystal ball or a genius to see that they are a dynasty in the making.
> 
> Back when Tom Brady came into the league,his first year there you knew he was going to be a great quaterback for the future.You could see that he was a special type of rare player that only comes around once in a blue moon.the kind that makes all his players better around him making them better players than they really are. Montana was like that,so was Elway,Marino and farve as well.
> 
> well wilson is one of those rare gems as well that has also has that affect on his players  and thats why its easy to see they will be a dynasty. You obviously havent been following the mainstream sports magazines because they all have said the same thing.
> 
> Last year I remember Huggy saying the seahawks were going to win the superbowl and so were many of the mainstream sports people like ESPN sports predicting it as well but the thing is, I did not start taking Huggy serious about that till AFTER the summertime last year when  i heard them say that as well.Huggy was saying that about them WAYYY before those guys even started saying it.
> 
> ask rightwinger if you dont believe me,he remembers. you obviously havent followed pete carrol closely like i have ever since he became an NFL coach either.If you had,you would have spotted what a great coach he is like i did in his first stint with the jets.
> 
> He got mistreated by the jets organization because even though for the first time in SEVERAL years he had them competing for a playoff spot in the final quarter of the season which was a change since for many years before that they were always already out of it with the season over way before midpoint,even though he had them competing for a playoff spot towards the end of the season for the first time in several years,because they finished with another losing season they fired him.
> 
> I knew at that point back then he was an excellent coach and if an owner ever gave him a chance he would be a great coach someday so ever since then i followed him and his coaching career. same thing happeend to him at New england.He had some winning seasons there and won some playoff games there as well but also got mistreated by the owner there because he got the blame for the fact that Bledsoe was washed up playing on his last two legs costing them many games with his bad play.But instead of doing the fair thing which would have been to fire Bledsoe,he fired carrol instead for Bledsoes incompetence.
> 
> I never thought carrol would succeed there in seattle his first couple years because the greatest coach in the world wouldnt be able to have a winning season with tavarious jackson as their starting quarterback. carrol realised this and was able to get wilson who was the missing piece to his puzzle.finally for the first time in his NFL career,he FINALLY got a good quarterback to work with.that was ALL he needed.
> 
> the very first time i ever saw wilson play was in a preseason game against the chiefs his first season.there are some players out there that you can just tell by how they play,they are a rare gem and are going to be a great player.i told my buddy that night after watching him-this guy is an amazing player,he is going to be a hall of famer.Unless he suffers some major injury like RG3,theres no reason yet to believe i didnt call it correctly  back then.
> 
> I knew right then and there wilson was something special.you need to watch this guy in REAL life play sometime,you would understand why i knew back then,he was going to be a great player.
> 
> You also seem ignorant of the fact he has spelled out to you many times that carrol and schneider always have a game plan anticipating months in adavance how to replace players they are going to lose like tate for example.that they have backup plans ready to go. did they suffer the same kind of key multiple defections over the off season that the ravens did? No and thats because they gameplan carefully to prepare for the future.
> 
> How many times does this have to be spelled out to you?
> 
> you obviously dont watch many seahawks games or follow them much because if you did,you would understand how their general manager john schnieder and pete carrol are the perfect combination for a dynasty.the perfect one two punch and the blueprint for building the dynasty they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, when are you going to realize that you can have the BEST players and spend tons of money on them and STILL not win???
> 
> You are basically claiming that because you like the players that you can guarantee they are going to win it all?  That is just insanity.  This  belongs to you.  You are completely off your rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
Click to expand...


Do you know that none of those things guarantees a Super Bowl win?  Good Lord, how arrogant.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, when are you going to realize that you can have the BEST players and spend tons of money on them and STILL not win???
> 
> You are basically claiming that because you like the players that you can guarantee they are going to win it all?  That is just insanity.  This  belongs to you.  You are completely off your rocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know that none of those things guarantees a Super Bowl win?  Good Lord, how arrogant.
Click to expand...


Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???

The Hawks probably won't win every game.  

Feel better.. ???

Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.

The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.

If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.

Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.

I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that none of those things guarantees a Super Bowl win?  Good Lord, how arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
Click to expand...


ALL the teams are preparing!!  WTH?  Do you think some teams are NOT preparing to win?  Good God.  

Nope, I still say that is nothing but sheer arrogance.    As a matter of fact, I'm not sure if I've ever SEEN someone behave in such a manner about their team.  It is almost shameful actually.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that none of those things guarantees a Super Bowl win?  Good Lord, how arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL the teams are preparing!!  WTH?  Do you think some teams are NOT preparing to win?  Good God.
> 
> Nope, I still say that is nothing but sheer arrogance.    As a matter of fact, I'm not sure if I've ever SEEN someone behave in such a manner about their team.  It is almost shameful actually.
Click to expand...


I see your point.  In a way...  What you gloss over as "They all prepare" denies the truth that some coaches and GMs are more talented than others.

Not all systems and team plans are the same.  In fact contrarily they are all different.  The NFL and some affiliations give out awards based on perceived differences for coaches and general managers.

Carroll and Schneider have been snubbed by these awards recently which only displays the true arrogance you keep bringing up.  

The Lombardi is the only real true award that proves who put together and directed the most talented path to success in the NFL.

Calling my recognition of the excellence the Seahawks have displayed and the reasons why it will continue is cetainly not a personal failing.  Just because you wish it were not true does not make it so.

Ya I play around with my posts and goof with it but that is only because I am having fun with the reality that the Seahawks have put together a formula for success that is proven.  

True it is only one Lombardi in a row.. 

The pitfalls that most SB winners have had to deal with has not occured with the Seahawks.  This team is set for success for at least two more years.

That is a fact whether I am a goofball or not.

It is even less a threat after the Hawks win it all THIS season.  The attrition that usually affects a SB winner starts on the first winning season and is compounded during the second season as the players "see the writing on the wall" and the money offered during free agency is just too hard to ignore.  The Hawks have done something very unusual and prepared for this moment like no other team has.

Like 9/11 said Carroll just needed that one big key element to fall into place which was Russell Wilson coming along later in the draft.  His placement at the 76th position gauranteed the Hawks a special QB..a FRANCHISE QB for an annual half a million compared to say an RGIII or a Luck taken at the cost of several high picks and 10's of millions of dollars over several years while the Hawks could invest around 30 million over the three years of Schneider's plan to mature.  What the Hawks did was not pocket the profit like most owners would have.  They signed the right superstars on the team to long term contracts and let the players they could replace from within go and get all they could get in free agency.  They chose wisely.  They weathered the storm of injuries last season and now they have 2nds and 3rds that are more talented and experienced than most teams number ones.

Getting back to Wilson ...   He knows that he will be taken care of after this season.  He understands that paying him the 3rd round minimum for three years was the smartest thing he could do as the management kept their word and reinvested the savings back into the elements that insure Wilson will have weapons on offense and the defense to keep every game within reach.  Aquiring Lynch and Harvin was pure genius.  Turning the O-Line from one riddled by injury to one very deep with talent and experience by going a harder path with patience and not spending money foolishly upsetting the overall plan.

Gotta go ...dogs freaking out.. 

More later..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> You NE fans crack me up.
> 
> I predict you will make it to the Super Bowl and you act like somebody left a flaming bag O Dog Shit on your front porch.
> 
> Look !!!
> 
> The Patriots are still a very good team.  Brady managed to hang on through some rough patches and he is smart enough to take every advantage he can with the players he has to work with.
> 
> The Patriots only serious challenges will come from Denver, Indy and the Bungles.
> 
> Denver has to play the NFC West this season so they will be behind the 8-ball early on.
> 
> Indy has been lucky recently beating the Seahawks in a game that was EXTREMELY fortunate for them and a win against the 9ers in SF. SF just had one of those rare bad games and it was Lucky Lucks fortune.  Other than those unusually lucky games what has Indy done. Oh ya..they beat Denver.. Well the Hawks showed how easy that job can be.
> 
> Cincy?  They play in one of the weakest divisions in football.  They have one of the softest schedules in football.  Their QB is over rated by the Eastern media.  Look who they have to compare to..the fiasco of QBs which is the Jets and Eli Manning a veritable interception machine.  He should replace Santa Claus for the ammount of freebies he hands out in one evening of football.  ALSO one of the luckiest recipients of SB MVPs that has ever donned a helmet.  He is NO threat in the NFC any more.  My advice to Eli...quit while you still have a reputation worth protecting.
> 
> Andy Dalton ??  Nigga pulleeezz  !!!
> 
> So who's left ?
> 
> NE is the obvious choice to escape the AFC with the most wins.  You WILL be in this seasons Super Bowl so quit your pathetic bleating that Seattle will be your exacutioner in SB 49.
> 
> The East coast media is so biased STILL that it wouldn't surprise me if Seattle blows the Pats out stronger than they did Denver ..
> 
> Yet the Eastern media will somehow give Brady the SB 49 MVP..
> 
> The Least Coast media has a hard on for Wilson..  I'm not crying about it.. They have been supporting flagrant bad officiating and rediculous travel schedules the Hawks have had to deal with for many years.
> 
> I have gotten over all the stupid Least Coast media bias a long time ago.
> 
> NOW we have a team that totally butchers Least Coast teams right there in public and no recognition.
> 
> Last season Seattle came into Jersey and demolished...totally embarrassed NY 23-0 causing the GREAT Eli Manning to give up 5...count em FIVE interceptions.
> 
> The stupid NY media got treated to a preview of what was to come in SB 48 and STILL those morons were *all surprised *that the hawks caused the Broncos to piss down their legs in front of a national...nay an INTERNATIONAL audience.
> 
> Now you all want to come on this MB all ignorant-like acting like the road was not already paved with last years posts on how the Hawks would repeat.
> 
> So I am not going to even stop at this one measly season.  I'm jumping ahead to SB 50 and claiming a stake in the hearts of the Santa Clara fanz with THIS GAURANTEE
> 
> Seahawks win in 2016 Super Bowl in newish Santa Clara Levis Stadium.
> 
> How painfull will that be for the 9ers fans?
> 
> That is all.  Well...almost.
> 
> The Seahawks are very comfortable in the AZ stadium this SB #49 will be a vacation compared to playing the Cardinals
> 
> The 2015 SB is a GIVEN.



amen to that. I end up repeating the same thing all the time since it constantly gets ignored that the pats fans are just as much in denial about how they dont match up well with the hawks just like donkey fans were last year  they are so much in denial that the hawks are going to be a dynasty for years to come to be reckoned with.

They must be denying that reality because the truth hurts them that the coach of the pats is someone their owner fired and he has created a team far superiour than their team is.thats it obviously why they live so much in denial about it.

thats why they are not objective at all and why its butthurt for them just like it was for donkey fans back then to admit they didnt have a prayer against the Hawks. same thing happening all over again.they never learn.

Its obvious what you said is true about the donkeys,colts and bungles being the only teams in the weak AFC that can pose any kind of challenge for them.I agree with all of that except for the bungels.because the AFC is so weak and everybody in their conference is worse than they are,thats the only reason they will win the division again but just like last year,they will be one and done in their first playoff game because dalton gets scared and goes into meltdown mode worse than Manning does.

Manning only does when he is on the road where with dalton,it doesnt matter if the playoff games are at home,he STILL goes into meltdown panick mode so they wont be no challenge either.  also the colts may not even be a serious challenge to them either.this is a team that gave up like 30 points plus in the first half to the kansas city CLOWNS!!!! how bad can you get? they dont have a defense at all. 

 and unless UNLUCKY in the playoffs doest go into meltdown mode as he did in the playoffs last year,i dont see the colts being a challenge for them either.Now if he has finally learned to stay poised in the playoffs and reverses that trend this year,different story.otherwise the donkeys are still their ONLY challenge to them in the AFC and like you said.they will have to play the NFC west thsi year so they wont have home fieild advantage against them this time having to travel up there to play them and the home team always wins the matchups betwen Brady and Manning.

so the pat fans in denial will just have to learn the hard way this year same as donkey fans did last year who actually thought their team had a prayer against  them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that none of those things guarantees a Super Bowl win?  Good Lord, how arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
Click to expand...


Love how they call you arrogant when all your doing is unlike them,being objective and logical not ignoring facts like the AFC is an extremely weak conference with the donkeys,colts,and bungels  being their only serious challenge to them in that conference which is why they will easily win the division. 

somehow they think you were being arrogant last year as well instead of realistic and objective  pointing out how the donkeys hadnt faced a defense anything physical like the hawks all year long so like any logical person would,you knew they would win. somehow thats being arrogant instead of confidant and logical according to their warped logic they have.comedy gold.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that none of those things guarantees a Super Bowl win?  Good Lord, how arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how they call you arrogant when all your doing is unlike them,being objective and logical not ignoring facts like the AFC is an extremely weak conference with the donkeys,colts,and bungels  being their only serious challenge to them in that conference which is why they will easily win the division.
> 
> somehow they think you were being arrogant last year as well instead of realistic and objective  pointing out how the donkeys hadnt faced a defense anything physical like the hawks all year long so like any logical person would,you knew they would win. somehow thats being arrogant instead of confidant and logical according to their warped logic they have.comedy gold.
Click to expand...


A lot of what these Least Coasters believe in is old historic performances of teams.

To be logical one must look at the Seahawks as if Pete Carroll and John Schneider's hiring might as well be day one of the teams history.

What happened before that doesn't make a bit of hoo haa on the track of building this current team.

You can tell a football fan is an idiot when he/she claims stats older than 4-5 years.

The only valid comparisons older than that are like what did an older veteran QB like Pedro Manning or Ricky Brady do in his rookie and soph seasons compared to what a more modern class QB has done recently in his first two seasons.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how they call you arrogant when all your doing is unlike them,being objective and logical not ignoring facts like the AFC is an extremely weak conference with the donkeys,colts,and bungels  being their only serious challenge to them in that conference which is why they will easily win the division.
> 
> somehow they think you were being arrogant last year as well instead of realistic and objective  pointing out how the donkeys hadnt faced a defense anything physical like the hawks all year long so like any logical person would,you knew they would win. somehow thats being arrogant instead of confidant and logical according to their warped logic they have.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of what these Least Coasters believe in is old historic performances of teams.
> 
> To be logical one must look at the Seahawks as if Pete Carroll and John Schneider's hiring might as well be day one of the teams history.
> 
> What happened before that doesn't make a bit of hoo haa on the track of building this current team.
> 
> You can tell a football fan is an idiot when he/she claims stats older than 4-5 years.
> 
> The only valid comparisons older than that are like what did an older veteran QB like Pedro Manning or Ricky Brady do in his rookie and soph seasons compared to what a more modern class QB has done recently in his first two seasons.
Click to expand...


Well, for one thing, I haven't mentioned any stats, so you mustn't be talking about me.  Lol!  Secondly, like you've been told numerous times now, none of that matters when it comes to the Super Bowl.  Anything can happen.  You cannot possibly say that the Seahawks are going to win it all.    You are going to look SO foolish come football season I hope.  When it happens, I'm going to be here to rub it in too!    THAT is going to be very enjoyable I must say, given what an arrogant . . . .  you are.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL the teams are preparing!!  WTH?  Do you think some teams are NOT preparing to win?  Good God.
> 
> Nope, I still say that is nothing but sheer arrogance.    As a matter of fact, I'm not sure if I've ever SEEN someone behave in such a manner about their team.  It is almost shameful actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your point.  In a way...  What you gloss over as "They all prepare" denies the truth that some coaches and GMs are more talented than others.
> 
> Not all systems and team plans are the same.  In fact contrarily they are all different.  The NFL and some affiliations give out awards based on perceived differences for coaches and general managers.
> 
> Carroll and Schneider have been snubbed by these awards recently which only displays the true arrogance you keep bringing up.
> 
> The Lombardi is the only real true award that proves who put together and directed the most talented path to success in the NFL.
> 
> Calling my recognition of the excellence the Seahawks have displayed and the reasons why it will continue is cetainly not a personal failing.  Just because you wish it were not true does not make it so.
> 
> Ya I play around with my posts and goof with it but that is only because I am having fun with the reality that the Seahawks have put together a formula for success that is proven.
> 
> True it is only one Lombardi in a row..
> 
> The pitfalls that most SB winners have had to deal with has not occured with the Seahawks.  This team is set for success for at least two more years.
> 
> That is a fact whether I am a goofball or not.
> 
> It is even less a threat after the Hawks win it all THIS season.  The attrition that usually affects a SB winner starts on the first winning season and is compounded during the second season as the players "see the writing on the wall" and the money offered during free agency is just too hard to ignore.  The Hawks have done something very unusual and prepared for this moment like no other team has.
> 
> Like 9/11 said Carroll just needed that one big key element to fall into place which was Russell Wilson coming along later in the draft.  His placement at the 76th position gauranteed the Hawks a special QB..a FRANCHISE QB for an annual half a million compared to say an RGIII or a Luck taken at the cost of several high picks and 10's of millions of dollars over several years while the Hawks could invest around 30 million over the three years of Schneider's plan to mature.  What the Hawks did was not pocket the profit like most owners would have.  They signed the right superstars on the team to long term contracts and let the players they could replace from within go and get all they could get in free agency.  They chose wisely.  They weathered the storm of injuries last season and now they have 2nds and 3rds that are more talented and experienced than most teams number ones.
> 
> Getting back to Wilson ...   He knows that he will be taken care of after this season.  He understands that paying him the 3rd round minimum for three years was the smartest thing he could do as the management kept their word and reinvested the savings back into the elements that insure Wilson will have weapons on offense and the defense to keep every game within reach.  Aquiring Lynch and Harvin was pure genius.  Turning the O-Line from one riddled by injury to one very deep with talent and experience by going a harder path with patience and not spending money foolishly upsetting the overall plan.
> 
> Gotta go ...dogs freaking out..
> 
> More later..
Click to expand...


All I have to say is   Someone should do a caricature of you (crazy loon football fan) on Youtube or something!


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how they call you arrogant when all your doing is unlike them,being objective and logical not ignoring facts like the AFC is an extremely weak conference with the donkeys,colts,and bungels  being their only serious challenge to them in that conference which is why they will easily win the division.
> 
> somehow they think you were being arrogant last year as well instead of realistic and objective  pointing out how the donkeys hadnt faced a defense anything physical like the hawks all year long so like any logical person would,you knew they would win. somehow thats being arrogant instead of confidant and logical according to their warped logic they have.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what these Least Coasters believe in is old historic performances of teams.
> 
> To be logical one must look at the Seahawks as if Pete Carroll and John Schneider's hiring might as well be day one of the teams history.
> 
> What happened before that doesn't make a bit of hoo haa on the track of building this current team.
> 
> You can tell a football fan is an idiot when he/she claims stats older than 4-5 years.
> 
> The only valid comparisons older than that are like what did an older veteran QB like Pedro Manning or Ricky Brady do in his rookie and soph seasons compared to what a more modern class QB has done recently in his first two seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, I haven't mentioned any stats, so you mustn't be talking about me.  Lol!  Secondly, like you've been told numerous times now, none of that matters when it comes to the Super Bowl.  Anything can happen.  You cannot possibly say that the Seahawks are going to win it all.    You are going to look SO foolish come football season I hope.  When it happens, I'm going to be here to rub it in too!    THAT is going to be very enjoyable I must say, given what an arrogant . . . .  you are.
Click to expand...


From: ". . . ."

To: ChrisL

You are 100% correct and 100% incorrect all at the same time.

I was responding to 9/11.

You were not among those that have used old history as a basis for your argument that anything can happen in a SB game...that I am aware of.

It is early in the season.  Many others will come on board to this obscure sports site.  

They(admins) were considering dropping the sports forum a couple of years ago to save space.

I and a few others started giving more attention to posting here and coincidentally the Seahawks started doing better than expected by many and Russell Wilson came on to the scene so I brought my special brand of fan support here rather than in the usual places which are too PC for my tastes.  Here you can say just about anything you want without a heavy handed mod squad looking down your throat.  

I chose this as my venue to support the Seahawks because what you or I say has to be valid or it won't fly.  Most other sports sites and especially the teams sites are lame bully moderated pussy homers.  Almost every other sports forum has rules against insulting the regulars by outsiders.  Here you can call somebody an asshole and don't have to resort to chickenshit "....'s".

SOOoooo...  Stick around.  When the season gets going there is plenty of interest and the insults start flying and it's a hoot.

I know it seems like the Seahawks are over represented here but many teams fans come to speak their truth. As soon as the season gets rolling there will be plenty of posts representing just about every team in the NFL.

Many will find my posts over the top "homer" slop.  I am just one of many that support the Hawks.  The main difference is that I have supported them from day one.  Now that they are SB Champs there are many that want to try to tear them down. There are many that just want to support their home team. There are many that just want to trade insults.  

It's all good...


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of what these Least Coasters believe in is old historic performances of teams.
> 
> To be logical one must look at the Seahawks as if Pete Carroll and John Schneider's hiring might as well be day one of the teams history.
> 
> What happened before that doesn't make a bit of hoo haa on the track of building this current team.
> 
> You can tell a football fan is an idiot when he/she claims stats older than 4-5 years.
> 
> The only valid comparisons older than that are like what did an older veteran QB like Pedro Manning or Ricky Brady do in his rookie and soph seasons compared to what a more modern class QB has done recently in his first two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, I haven't mentioned any stats, so you mustn't be talking about me.  Lol!  Secondly, like you've been told numerous times now, none of that matters when it comes to the Super Bowl.  Anything can happen.  You cannot possibly say that the Seahawks are going to win it all.    You are going to look SO foolish come football season I hope.  When it happens, I'm going to be here to rub it in too!    THAT is going to be very enjoyable I must say, given what an arrogant . . . .  you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From: ". . . ."
> 
> To: ChrisL
> 
> You are 100% correct and 100% incorrect all at the same time.
> 
> I was responding to 9/11.
> 
> You were not among those that have used old history as a basis for your argument that anything can happen in a SB game...that I am aware of.
> 
> It is early in the season.  Many others will come on board to this obscure sports site.
> 
> They(admins) were considering dropping the sports forum a couple of years ago to save space.
> 
> I and a few others started giving more attention to posting here and coincidentally the Seahawks started doing better than expected by many and Russell Wilson came on to the scene so I brought my special brand of fan support here rather than in the usual places which are too PC for my tastes.  Here you can say just about anything you want without a heavy handed mod squad looking down your throat.
> 
> I chose this as my venue to support the Seahawks because what you or I say has to be valid or it won't fly.  Most other sports sites and especially the teams sites are lame bully moderated pussy homers.  Almost every other sports forum has rules against insulting the regulars by outsiders.  Here you can call somebody an asshole and don't have to resort to chickenshit "....'s".
> 
> SOOoooo...  Stick around.  When the season gets going there is plenty of interest and the insults start flying and it's a hoot.
> 
> I know it seems like the Seahawks are over represented here but many teams fans come to speak their truth. As soon as the season gets rolling there will be plenty of posts representing just about every team in the NFL.
> 
> Many will find my posts over the top "homer" slop.  I am just one of many that support the Hawks.  The main difference is that I have supported them from day one.  Now that they are SB Champs there are many that want to try to tear them down. There are many that just want to support their home team. There are many that just want to trade insults.
> 
> It's all good...
Click to expand...


I will stick around.  I can't wait for football season.  I will come and trash talk with the best of you!!!


----------



## HUGGY

I'm surprised that more Santa Clara fans haven't shown their ignorance here yet this season.

Perhaps the Seahawks crushed their spirits last season.  I have always maintained that the Santa Clara 49ers followers are simply the most superficial so called football fans on the planet.

Harbaugh was lucky when he was hired.  He was handed a very talented team that took a very specific type of team to unseat them in the NFC West.

If not for Carroll and Schneider's talent at assessing the problem and assembliing the perfect formula to deny the 9ers they would be last years SB Champs.

They are still realistically the only team with a good chance to beat the Seahawks in the NFC West and parlay that into a home field advantage as they did two years ago.

The most popular 9ers MB is the The49erswebzone.  I used to be a member but it is one of those fan sites that if you don't kiss their weak asses you will get banned.  I still go there for 9er 411 but it is sickening how whiney and insecure they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt take a crystal ball or a genius to see that they are a dynasty in the making.
> 
> Back when Tom Brady came into the league,his first year there you knew he was going to be a great quaterback for the future.You could see that he was a special type of rare player that only comes around once in a blue moon.the kind that makes all his players better around him making them better players than they really are. Montana was like that,so was Elway,Marino and farve as well.
> 
> well wilson is one of those rare gems as well that has also has that affect on his players  and thats why its easy to see they will be a dynasty. You obviously havent been following the mainstream sports magazines because they all have said the same thing.
> 
> Last year I remember Huggy saying the seahawks were going to win the superbowl and so were many of the mainstream sports people like ESPN sports predicting it as well but the thing is, I did not start taking Huggy serious about that till AFTER the summertime last year when  i heard them say that as well.Huggy was saying that about them WAYYY before those guys even started saying it.
> 
> ask rightwinger if you dont believe me,he remembers. you obviously havent followed pete carrol closely like i have ever since he became an NFL coach either.If you had,you would have spotted what a great coach he is like i did in his first stint with the jets.
> 
> He got mistreated by the jets organization because even though for the first time in SEVERAL years he had them competing for a playoff spot in the final quarter of the season which was a change since for many years before that they were always already out of it with the season over way before midpoint,even though he had them competing for a playoff spot towards the end of the season for the first time in several years,because they finished with another losing season they fired him.
> 
> I knew at that point back then he was an excellent coach and if an owner ever gave him a chance he would be a great coach someday so ever since then i followed him and his coaching career. same thing happeend to him at New england.He had some winning seasons there and won some playoff games there as well but also got mistreated by the owner there because he got the blame for the fact that Bledsoe was washed up playing on his last two legs costing them many games with his bad play.But instead of doing the fair thing which would have been to fire Bledsoe,he fired carrol instead for Bledsoes incompetence.
> 
> I never thought carrol would succeed there in seattle his first couple years because the greatest coach in the world wouldnt be able to have a winning season with tavarious jackson as their starting quarterback. carrol realised this and was able to get wilson who was the missing piece to his puzzle.finally for the first time in his NFL career,he FINALLY got a good quarterback to work with.that was ALL he needed.
> 
> the very first time i ever saw wilson play was in a preseason game against the chiefs his first season.there are some players out there that you can just tell by how they play,they are a rare gem and are going to be a great player.i told my buddy that night after watching him-this guy is an amazing player,he is going to be a hall of famer.Unless he suffers some major injury like RG3,theres no reason yet to believe i didnt call it correctly  back then.
> 
> I knew right then and there wilson was something special.you need to watch this guy in REAL life play sometime,you would understand why i knew back then,he was going to be a great player.
> 
> You also seem ignorant of the fact he has spelled out to you many times that carrol and schneider always have a game plan anticipating months in adavance how to replace players they are going to lose like tate for example.that they have backup plans ready to go. did they suffer the same kind of key multiple defections over the off season that the ravens did? No and thats because they gameplan carefully to prepare for the future.
> 
> How many times does this have to be spelled out to you?
> 
> you obviously dont watch many seahawks games or follow them much because if you did,you would understand how their general manager john schnieder and pete carrol are the perfect combination for a dynasty.the perfect one two punch and the blueprint for building the dynasty they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, when are you going to realize that you can have the BEST players and spend tons of money on them and STILL not win???
> 
> You are basically claiming that because you like the players that you can guarantee they are going to win it all?  That is just insanity.  This  belongs to you.  You are completely off your rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
Click to expand...


He doesn't know anything at all about the seahawks that for sure. good suggestion would be try following them EVERY WEEK watching their games not just once or twice a year on national tv,but ALL THE TIME like I did last year.otherwise they will never understand how cluless they are that the AFC is really weak against the NFC west teams.

He gets really desperate that the AFC doesn't have any teams in there anywhere near as physical as the hawks do denying that reality using the steelers as an example as though this is the same steeler team from 3 years ago that was in the superbowl.

Denying reality this steeler team is in the same boat the Ravens are.not a team to be reckoned with anymore.  both the steelers and the ravens lost to the BUNGELS last year and he is trying to say the steelers have a physical defense comparable to the Hawks?  the steelers? a team that has failed to have a winning season the past 2 years going 8-8 in that timeframe and lost to the BUNGELS last year? comedy gold. 

Man he really doesn't know anything at all about football.

He is totally cluless about the carrol/Schneider area no doubt about that.

amazing even after everything they did this year he cant handle facts they really do have the best players. makes you wonder if he even watched the hawks playoff games the fact he cant even remember the clutch catches Baldwin and Kearse made against the saints and niners at key moments in the game when they HAD to have a third down completion late in the game.

He doesn't want to look at those facts and how Wilson has had a major impact on this team and how he improved dramatically last year from his rookie season.

He only wants to look back at the days when tom brady saved Belecheats ass from going down the toilet and kept him from being the major failure he has always been till then and kept him from being fired that year when he came out  of nowhere to take them to their first superbowl championship winning it all instead of being blown out like they had in their previous two appearances.He clearly wants to live in the past and believe the cheatriots actually match up well with them today and are the force they were back then and not face facts that Bradys best days in the big game are over with.

somehow shutting down the most prolific offense in NFL history against one of the best QB's to play the game is not enough evidence that they are the new dynasty to be reckoned with.

Now if Wilson somehow became injury prone this year and missed half the season or multiple key injurys came along,then of course they wont be in the superbowl this year. even though we have acknowledged that many times,it goes ignored constantly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL the teams are preparing!!  WTH?  Do you think some teams are NOT preparing to win?  Good God.
> 
> Nope, I still say that is nothing but sheer arrogance.    As a matter of fact, I'm not sure if I've ever SEEN someone behave in such a manner about their team.  It is almost shameful actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your point.  In a way...  What you gloss over as "They all prepare" denies the truth that some coaches and GMs are more talented than others.
> 
> Not all systems and team plans are the same.  In fact contrarily they are all different.  The NFL and some affiliations give out awards based on perceived differences for coaches and general managers.
> 
> Carroll and Schneider have been snubbed by these awards recently which only displays the true arrogance you keep bringing up.
> 
> The Lombardi is the only real true award that proves who put together and directed the most talented path to success in the NFL.
> 
> Calling my recognition of the excellence the Seahawks have displayed and the reasons why it will continue is cetainly not a personal failing.  Just because you wish it were not true does not make it so.
> 
> Ya I play around with my posts and goof with it but that is only because I am having fun with the reality that the Seahawks have put together a formula for success that is proven.
> 
> True it is only one Lombardi in a row..
> 
> The pitfalls that most SB winners have had to deal with has not occured with the Seahawks.  This team is set for success for at least two more years.
> 
> That is a fact whether I am a goofball or not.
> 
> It is even less a threat after the Hawks win it all THIS season.  The attrition that usually affects a SB winner starts on the first winning season and is compounded during the second season as the players "see the writing on the wall" and the money offered during free agency is just too hard to ignore.  The Hawks have done something very unusual and prepared for this moment like no other team has.
> 
> Like 9/11 said Carroll just needed that one big key element to fall into place which was Russell Wilson coming along later in the draft.  His placement at the 76th position gauranteed the Hawks a special QB..a FRANCHISE QB for an annual half a million compared to say an RGIII or a Luck taken at the cost of several high picks and 10's of millions of dollars over several years while the Hawks could invest around 30 million over the three years of Schneider's plan to mature.  What the Hawks did was not pocket the profit like most owners would have.  They signed the right superstars on the team to long term contracts and let the players they could replace from within go and get all they could get in free agency.  They chose wisely.  They weathered the storm of injuries last season and now they have 2nds and 3rds that are more talented and experienced than most teams number ones.
> 
> Getting back to Wilson ...   He knows that he will be taken care of after this season.  He understands that paying him the 3rd round minimum for three years was the smartest thing he could do as the management kept their word and reinvested the savings back into the elements that insure Wilson will have weapons on offense and the defense to keep every game within reach.  Aquiring Lynch and Harvin was pure genius.  Turning the O-Line from one riddled by injury to one very deep with talent and experience by going a harder path with patience and not spending money foolishly upsetting the overall plan.
> 
> Gotta go ...dogs freaking out..
> 
> More later..
Click to expand...




sure makes you wonder WHY they live in denial and deny reality that the AFC is weak and doesn't have any teams that are physical like hawks are.

sure cant understand why he cant face that reality.I love the chargers and would love to see them go to the superbowl sometime in the next couple years but you don't see me denying reality that that's not going to happen saying they have a good chance to be in the playoffs this year or anything like that.

too bad THEY cant face reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrogant..  ???  Confident..  ???  Realistic...  ???
> 
> The Hawks probably won't win every game.
> 
> Feel better.. ???
> 
> Carroll has proven a genius at winning games he has extra time to prepare for.
> 
> The regular season is a grind with little opportunity to prep for the injuries and other pitfalls every team must endure.
> 
> If the Hawks get HFA they will have the upper hand in prep time in the playoffs and a couple of weeks to get ready for the Patriots.
> 
> Weather will be no factor in AZ.  Seattle is and will be a far superior team to NE.  That isn't just my opinion..it is a fact.
> 
> I apologise for supporting a better team than the one you root for...in as much as THAT reality hurts your feelings.  It was handed to a long time supporter on a silver platter.  Why should I deny the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how they call you arrogant when all your doing is unlike them,being objective and logical not ignoring facts like the AFC is an extremely weak conference with the donkeys,colts,and bungels  being their only serious challenge to them in that conference which is why they will easily win the division.
> 
> somehow they think you were being arrogant last year as well instead of realistic and objective  pointing out how the donkeys hadnt faced a defense anything physical like the hawks all year long so like any logical person would,you knew they would win. somehow thats being arrogant instead of confidant and logical according to their warped logic they have.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of what these Least Coasters believe in is old historic performances of teams.
> 
> To be logical one must look at the Seahawks as if Pete Carroll and John Schneider's hiring might as well be day one of the teams history.
> 
> What happened before that doesn't make a bit of hoo haa on the track of building this current team.
> 
> You can tell a football fan is an idiot when he/she claims stats older than 4-5 years.
> 
> The only valid comparisons older than that are like what did an older veteran QB like Pedro Manning or Ricky Brady do in his rookie and soph seasons compared to what a more modern class QB has done recently in his first two seasons.
Click to expand...




that's exactly what I just got done saying,they live in the PAST what brady and the past have done  and what the seahawks have done in the past instead of following them every week and watching the teams from the carrol/schneider era. you took the words right out my mouth,they live in the past.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I'm surprised that more Santa Clara fans haven't shown their ignorance here yet this season.
> 
> Perhaps the Seahawks crushed their spirits last season.  I have always maintained that the Santa Clara 49ers followers are simply the most superficial so called football fans on the planet.
> 
> Harbaugh was lucky when he was hired.  He was handed a very talented team that took a very specific type of team to unseat them in the NFC West.
> 
> If not for Carroll and Schneider's talent at assessing the problem and assembliing the perfect formula to deny the 9ers they would be last years SB Champs.
> 
> They are still realistically the only team with a good chance to beat the Seahawks in the NFC West and parlay that into a home field advantage as they did two years ago.
> 
> The most popular 9ers MB is the The49erswebzone.  I used to be a member but it is one of those fan sites that if you don't kiss their weak asses you will get banned.  I still go there for 9er 411 but it is sickening how whiney and insecure they are.



exactly,will be interesting to see if they can keep their focus on football this year after all the off field scandals the team will have to face from fans and the media this year as distractions.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, when are you going to realize that you can have the BEST players and spend tons of money on them and STILL not win???
> 
> You are basically claiming that because you like the players that you can guarantee they are going to win it all?  That is just insanity.  This  belongs to you.  You are completely off your rocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't know anything at all about the seahawks that for sure. good suggestion would be try following them EVERY WEEK watching their games not just once or twice a year on national tv,but ALL THE TIME like I did last year.otherwise they will never understand how cluless they are that the AFC is really weak against the NFC west teams.
> 
> He gets really desperate that the AFC doesn't have any teams in there anywhere near as physical as the hawks do denying that reality using the steelers as an example as though this is the same steeler team from 3 years ago that was in the superbowl.
> 
> Denying reality this steeler team is in the same boat the Ravens are.not a team to be reckoned with anymore.  both the steelers and the ravens lost to the BUNGELS last year and he is trying to say the steelers have a physical defense comparable to the Hawks?  the steelers? a team that has failed to have a winning season the past 2 years going 8-8 in that timeframe and lost to the BUNGELS last year? comedy gold.
> 
> Man he really doesn't know anything at all about football.
> 
> He is totally cluless about the carrol/Schneider area no doubt about that.
> 
> amazing even after everything they did this year he cant handle facts they really do have the best players. makes you wonder if he even watched the hawks playoff games the fact he cant even remember the clutch catches Baldwin and Kearse made against the saints and niners at key moments in the game when they HAD to have a third down completion late in the game.
> 
> He doesn't want to look at those facts and how Wilson has had a major impact on this team and how he improved dramatically last year from his rookie season.
> 
> He only wants to look back at the days when tom brady saved Belecheats ass from going down the toilet and kept him from being the major failure he has always been till then and kept him from being fired that year when he came out  of nowhere to take them to their first superbowl championship winning it all instead of being blown out like they had in their previous two appearances.He clearly wants to live in the past and believe the cheatriots actually match up well with them today and are the force they were back then and not face facts that Bradys best days in the big game are over with.
> 
> somehow shutting down the most prolific offense in NFL history against one of the best QB's to play the game is not enough evidence that they are the new dynasty to be reckoned with.
> 
> Now if Wilson somehow became injury prone this year and missed half the season or multiple key injurys came along,then of course they wont be in the superbowl this year. even though we have acknowledged that many times,it goes ignored constantly.
Click to expand...


I don't see Wilson becoming "injury prone".  There was one very questionable hit in the Denver exhibition where Wilson was trying to get out of bounds and the Denver player drove Wilson hard at least 5 yards past the sideline.  Those types of plays are impossible to avoid from the QB's standpoint as the Denver player should have let up at the sideline and the QB was defenseless.  The POS should have been penalized and fined for clearly attempting to cause an injury in an exhibition game.  That kind of unneccesary violence will not be forgotten when the Hawks welcome the Donkeys into the CLink early this season.

Peyton Manning will unfortunately be the recipient of what that Very stupid Denver player tried to do to our star QB.  I don't wish unessesary harm to come to any player but do not be surprised if Kam Cancellor gets an open shot at Manning he will not let up and he will break something in Mannings body in retribution for what that ignorant Denver player did to Wilson.

It would have been bad enough if the Donkey player had done it in an important game like the Super Bowl...  BUT in an exhibition game????? 

As far as I am concerned FUCK DENVER..  I hope their attempt to redeem themselves from their humiliation at the Super Bowl 48 in Seattle in the regular season ends up being Manning's last game as a professional football player.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY don't know a thing about the Hawks and the Carroll/Schneider system do you?
> 
> Yes Seattle REALLY does have the best players...stop believing all that nonsense about Seattle's "pedestrian" recievers and average team.
> 
> Go look at the numbers generated by the Seahawk defense.  Check out Wilson's rookie year stats and his improvement thruout his second year.  This is from a team that runs first. Wilson had better first two year performance than ANY QB in history.  That isn't MY wild eyed prognostication...it is FACT.  Ya...I did suggest many times that Wilson would break records ...and he did.  I was told BUT HUGGY... "the NFL will have a book on Wilson in year two"... and so they did and so he just kept improving.
> 
> Go look at the average field position the Seahawks get on punts and returns. Seahawks Special teams ARE really special.  One of the most dependable FG kickers in the NFL ..one of the most accurate punters in the NFL.  Almost set the record for lowest returns in NFL History.
> 
> Remember the KO return in the opening play of the second half of SB 48?
> 
> Percy Harvin for a TD.. GAME OVER !!!
> 
> AND the defense...  fuggeddaboudit.  They held the most prolific scoring and yardage machine in NFL history to zero points until the very last play of the third qtr in SB 48.
> 
> AND NOW you are all in amazement how I have confidense in the Seahawks chances?
> 
> CHRIST SAKES ON A CRACKER !!!!  Do you know ANYTHING about football ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't know anything at all about the seahawks that for sure. good suggestion would be try following them EVERY WEEK watching their games not just once or twice a year on national tv,but ALL THE TIME like I did last year.otherwise they will never understand how cluless they are that the AFC is really weak against the NFC west teams.
> 
> He gets really desperate that the AFC doesn't have any teams in there anywhere near as physical as the hawks do denying that reality using the steelers as an example as though this is the same steeler team from 3 years ago that was in the superbowl.
> 
> Denying reality this steeler team is in the same boat the Ravens are.not a team to be reckoned with anymore.  both the steelers and the ravens lost to the BUNGELS last year and he is trying to say the steelers have a physical defense comparable to the Hawks?  the steelers? a team that has failed to have a winning season the past 2 years going 8-8 in that timeframe and lost to the BUNGELS last year? comedy gold.
> 
> Man he really doesn't know anything at all about football.
> 
> He is totally cluless about the carrol/Schneider area no doubt about that.
> 
> amazing even after everything they did this year he cant handle facts they really do have the best players. makes you wonder if he even watched the hawks playoff games the fact he cant even remember the clutch catches Baldwin and Kearse made against the saints and niners at key moments in the game when they HAD to have a third down completion late in the game.
> 
> He doesn't want to look at those facts and how Wilson has had a major impact on this team and how he improved dramatically last year from his rookie season.
> 
> He only wants to look back at the days when tom brady saved Belecheats ass from going down the toilet and kept him from being the major failure he has always been till then and kept him from being fired that year when he came out  of nowhere to take them to their first superbowl championship winning it all instead of being blown out like they had in their previous two appearances.He clearly wants to live in the past and believe the cheatriots actually match up well with them today and are the force they were back then and not face facts that Bradys best days in the big game are over with.
> 
> somehow shutting down the most prolific offense in NFL history against one of the best QB's to play the game is not enough evidence that they are the new dynasty to be reckoned with.
> 
> Now if Wilson somehow became injury prone this year and missed half the season or multiple key injurys came along,then of course they wont be in the superbowl this year. even though we have acknowledged that many times,it goes ignored constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Wilson becoming "injury prone".  There was one very questionable hit in the Denver exhibition where Wilson was trying to get out of bounds and the Denver player drove Wilson hard at least 5 yards past the sideline.  Those types of plays are impossible to avoid from the QB's standpoint as the Denver player should have let up at the sideline and the QB was defenseless.  The POS should have been penalized and fined for clearly attempting to cause an injury in an exhibition game.  That kind of unneccesary violence will not be forgotten when the Hawks welcome the Donkeys into the CLink early this season.
> 
> Peyton Manning will unfortunately be the recipient of what that Very stupid Denver player tried to do to our star QB.  I don't wish unessesary harm to come to any player but do not be surprised if Kam Cancellor gets an open shot at Manning he will not let up and he will break something in Mannings body in retribution for what that ignorant Denver player did to Wilson.
> 
> It would have been bad enough if the Donkey player had done it in an important game like the Super Bowl...  BUT in an exhibition game?????
> 
> As far as I am concerned FUCK DENVER..  I hope their attempt to redeem themselves from their humiliation at the Super Bowl 48 in Seattle in the regular season ends up being Manning's last game as a professional football player.
Click to expand...


it clearly shows they are poor losers who cant get over get over how they got taken to school in the superbowl with the BIG BOYS the fact he threw a cheapshot like that in  exhibition game. yeah you aint kidding,the hawks players wont forget that and they will run up the score against them when they play again at the clink and will put a serious hurt on Manning as well for that. the donkeys would have been much better off keeping their grudges to themselves.their really in for it now.I agree as well.wilson is too smart a player so i dont see him getting hurt either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I'm surprised that more Santa Clara fans haven't shown their ignorance here yet this season.
> 
> Perhaps the Seahawks crushed their spirits last season.  I have always maintained that the Santa Clara 49ers followers are simply the most superficial so called football fans on the planet.
> 
> Harbaugh was lucky when he was hired.  He was handed a very talented team that took a very specific type of team to unseat them in the NFC West.
> 
> If not for Carroll and Schneider's talent at assessing the problem and assembliing the perfect formula to deny the 9ers they would be last years SB Champs.
> 
> They are still realistically the only team with a good chance to beat the Seahawks in the NFC West and parlay that into a home field advantage as they did two years ago.
> 
> The most popular 9ers MB is the The49erswebzone.  I used to be a member but it is one of those fan sites that if you don't kiss their weak asses you will get banned.  I still go there for 9er 411 but it is sickening how whiney and insecure they are.



thats what they are doing at the keep the rams in saint louis site.banning people left in right even if you are super polite and post facts how they wont be in saint louis next yext year and the signs are all there they will be in LA and football will be EXCITING for me again. the truth hurts. 

they are obviously worried they wont have them next year and that proves they will be gone because if there was nothing to it,they wouldnt be so sensitive about it and get so upset over such little things.

you mentioned how because of last years beating,thats probably why they havent been brave enough to come over here yet and sprout off b.s that this is their year and they will get revenge on the seahawks and what not because they know they cant take them.

more than likely,thats why donkey fans arent being brave coming on here as well saying they will be back again this year and they will win it all this time because they know that was their last chance,that they just arent capable of standing two to two with the NFC teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't know anything at all about the seahawks that for sure. good suggestion would be try following them EVERY WEEK watching their games not just once or twice a year on national tv,but ALL THE TIME like I did last year.otherwise they will never understand how cluless they are that the AFC is really weak against the NFC west teams.
> 
> He gets really desperate that the AFC doesn't have any teams in there anywhere near as physical as the hawks do denying that reality using the steelers as an example as though this is the same steeler team from 3 years ago that was in the superbowl.
> 
> Denying reality this steeler team is in the same boat the Ravens are.not a team to be reckoned with anymore.  both the steelers and the ravens lost to the BUNGELS last year and he is trying to say the steelers have a physical defense comparable to the Hawks?  the steelers? a team that has failed to have a winning season the past 2 years going 8-8 in that timeframe and lost to the BUNGELS last year? comedy gold.
> 
> Man he really doesn't know anything at all about football.
> 
> He is totally cluless about the carrol/Schneider area no doubt about that.
> 
> amazing even after everything they did this year he cant handle facts they really do have the best players. makes you wonder if he even watched the hawks playoff games the fact he cant even remember the clutch catches Baldwin and Kearse made against the saints and niners at key moments in the game when they HAD to have a third down completion late in the game.
> 
> He doesn't want to look at those facts and how Wilson has had a major impact on this team and how he improved dramatically last year from his rookie season.
> 
> He only wants to look back at the days when tom brady saved Belecheats ass from going down the toilet and kept him from being the major failure he has always been till then and kept him from being fired that year when he came out  of nowhere to take them to their first superbowl championship winning it all instead of being blown out like they had in their previous two appearances.He clearly wants to live in the past and believe the cheatriots actually match up well with them today and are the force they were back then and not face facts that Bradys best days in the big game are over with.
> 
> somehow shutting down the most prolific offense in NFL history against one of the best QB's to play the game is not enough evidence that they are the new dynasty to be reckoned with.
> 
> Now if Wilson somehow became injury prone this year and missed half the season or multiple key injurys came along,then of course they wont be in the superbowl this year. even though we have acknowledged that many times,it goes ignored constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Wilson becoming "injury prone".  There was one very questionable hit in the Denver exhibition where Wilson was trying to get out of bounds and the Denver player drove Wilson hard at least 5 yards past the sideline.  Those types of plays are impossible to avoid from the QB's standpoint as the Denver player should have let up at the sideline and the QB was defenseless.  The POS should have been penalized and fined for clearly attempting to cause an injury in an exhibition game.  That kind of unneccesary violence will not be forgotten when the Hawks welcome the Donkeys into the CLink early this season.
> 
> Peyton Manning will unfortunately be the recipient of what that Very stupid Denver player tried to do to our star QB.  I don't wish unessesary harm to come to any player but do not be surprised if Kam Cancellor gets an open shot at Manning he will not let up and he will break something in Mannings body in retribution for what that ignorant Denver player did to Wilson.
> 
> It would have been bad enough if the Donkey player had done it in an important game like the Super Bowl...  BUT in an exhibition game?????
> 
> As far as I am concerned FUCK DENVER..  I hope their attempt to redeem themselves from their humiliation at the Super Bowl 48 in Seattle in the regular season ends up being Manning's last game as a professional football player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it clearly shows they are poor losers who cant get over get over how they got taken to school in the superbowl with the BIG BOYS the fact he threw a cheapshot like that in  exhibition game. yeah you aint kidding,the hawks players wont forget that and they will run up the score against them when they play again at the clink and will put a serious hurt on Manning as well for that. the donkeys would have been much better off keeping their grudges to themselves.their really in for it now.I agree as well.wilson is too smart a player so i dont see him getting hurt either.
Click to expand...


something else  i find really funny about those poor loser donkeys is they are so angry about getting embarrassed in the superbowl last year they are taking it out amongst themselves and they have already hurt their season in the process by doing so because one of the players did the same thing to one of his OWN players with a cheapshot as well and a fight and skirmish amongst themselves broke out. that is comedy gold that they are fighting amongst themselves.that is always a bad sign. 

 Peyton Manning said he is very upset with this group of players for acting that way.just shows you cant expect to get rid of half your starting lineup and keep alive the good chemistry you had the year before thinking bringing certain  talented players together wil improve things.

but whats REALLY hysterical is it gets even better.In the process of having that fight break out amongst each other,one of their starting linebackers they signed in the off season in hopes of shoring up their defense, was the one that took that cheapshot hit from one of his OWN teammates which started the scuffle. that newly signed free agent in hopes of shoring up their defense in the off season,he is going to be out for 6 to 8 weeks.

hardly a promising way to start off the season in hopes of getting back to the superbowl wouldnt you say?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Wilson becoming "injury prone".  There was one very questionable hit in the Denver exhibition where Wilson was trying to get out of bounds and the Denver player drove Wilson hard at least 5 yards past the sideline.  Those types of plays are impossible to avoid from the QB's standpoint as the Denver player should have let up at the sideline and the QB was defenseless.  The POS should have been penalized and fined for clearly attempting to cause an injury in an exhibition game.  That kind of unneccesary violence will not be forgotten when the Hawks welcome the Donkeys into the CLink early this season.
> 
> Peyton Manning will unfortunately be the recipient of what that Very stupid Denver player tried to do to our star QB.  I don't wish unessesary harm to come to any player but do not be surprised if Kam Cancellor gets an open shot at Manning he will not let up and he will break something in Mannings body in retribution for what that ignorant Denver player did to Wilson.
> 
> It would have been bad enough if the Donkey player had done it in an important game like the Super Bowl...  BUT in an exhibition game?????
> 
> As far as I am concerned FUCK DENVER..  I hope their attempt to redeem themselves from their humiliation at the Super Bowl 48 in Seattle in the regular season ends up being Manning's last game as a professional football player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it clearly shows they are poor losers who cant get over get over how they got taken to school in the superbowl with the BIG BOYS the fact he threw a cheapshot like that in  exhibition game. yeah you aint kidding,the hawks players wont forget that and they will run up the score against them when they play again at the clink and will put a serious hurt on Manning as well for that. the donkeys would have been much better off keeping their grudges to themselves.their really in for it now.I agree as well.wilson is too smart a player so i dont see him getting hurt either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> something else  i find really funny about those poor loser donkeys is they are so angry about getting embarrassed in the superbowl last year they are taking it out amongst themselves and they have already hurt their season in the process by doing so because one of the players did the same thing to one of his OWN players with a cheapshot as well and a fight and skirmish amongst themselves broke out. that is comedy gold that they are fighting amongst themselves.that is always a bad sign.
> 
> Peyton Manning said he is very upset with this group of players for acting that way.just shows you cant expect to get rid of half your starting lineup and keep alive the good chemistry you had the year before thinking bringing certain  talented players together wil improve things.
> 
> but whats REALLY hysterical is it gets even better.In the process of having that fight break out amongst each other,one of their starting linebackers they signed in the off season in hopes of shoring up their defense, was the one that took that cheapshot hit from one of his OWN teammates which started the scuffle. that newly signed free agent in hopes of shoring up their defense in the off season,he is going to be out for 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> hardly a promising way to start off the season in hopes of getting back to the superbowl wouldnt you say?
Click to expand...


It is probably for his own good.  He will still be on the mend as his fellow donkeys are getting their asses handed to them for real in Seattle.  He might not think so now but when he sees the ass kicking getting delt by Seattle he will thank his lucky stars he missed the game.


----------



## Synthaholic

Football sucks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> Football sucks.



well the owners and the players have taken the fun out of NFL football the last 20 years or so with free agency.domed stadiums  and teams moving to another city all the time so i pretty much agree that NFL football sucks,thats for sure.


----------



## konradv

Never count out The Ravens.


----------



## antiquity

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm going for the Saints, as I'm a fan............Please give me 50 to 1 odds on the bet please.



I believe the Saints are a 25-1 in the early money betting. Sounds about right.


----------



## antiquity

konradv said:


> Never count out The Ravens.



Give me one reason I could count them in? I would say that about 6 or 7 AFC teams are better than the Ravens Eight according to the odds makers.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> well the owners and the players have taken the fun out of NFL football the last 20 years or so with free agency.domed stadiums  and teams moving to another city all the time so i pretty much agree that NFL football sucks,thats for sure.



I think the thing that has and is screwing up pro football are the new rules that is taking away from fun for the fans. Good football play is being penalized.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> I think the thing that has and is screwing up pro football are the new rules that is taking away from fun for the fans. Good football play is being penalized.


 
 Speaking of which....

That pick six the Seahawk intercepted and ran for over 100 yards and was flagged was declared by the NFL head office to be a legal play and the ref was in error.

Score should have been 48-14

The NFL office appears to be backing off a slice on the "new" rules.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Speaking of which....
> 
> That pick six the Seahawk intercepted and ran for over 100 yards and was flagged was declared by the NFL head office to be a legal play and the ref was in error.
> 
> Score should have been 48-14
> 
> The NFL office appears to be backing off a slice on the "new" rules.



I agree on both points....Unless the NFL wants the games to go on until midnight they will have to back off on the penalties calls. I think if they don't the scores will look like the old AFL/Arena football.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> I agree on both points....Unless the NFL wants the games to go on until midnight they will have to back off on the penalties calls. I think if they don't the scores will look like the old AFL/Arena football.


 
I will be curious how often the plays and even the calls will be reviewed by the officials as a measure to prevent the new emphasis from having too much influence on the outcome of this season's games.

What I see happening is a test of the coaching to make the rule emphasis affect their teams the least.  The teams that adapt the best will be helped and the one's that don't will be burried.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> sure makes you wonder WHY they live in denial and deny reality that the AFC is weak and doesn't have any teams that are physical like hawks are.
> 
> sure cant understand why he cant face that reality.I love the chargers and would love to see them go to the superbowl sometime in the next couple years but you don't see me denying reality that that's not going to happen saying they have a good chance to be in the playoffs this year or anything like that.
> 
> too bad THEY cant face reality.



I'll see you crying later in the season I'm quite sure.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

antiquity said:


> I believe the Saints are a 25-1 in the early money betting. Sounds about right.



I would route for them or ANY team over the Seahawks because of the two stooges here.  Lol!


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> I'll see you crying later in the season I'm quite sure.  Lol!


 
Don't count on it.  9/11 learned his lesson last season and he won't be jumping ship off the Seahawk's bandwagon like he did last year.

If Wilson stays healthy this season is a lock...and he isn't even the reason the Seahawks will crush pretty much every team on their schedule.

If I were you I would hedge my bets by investing in KLEENEX stock.

There WILL be lots of crying.  You have THAT right.  It just won't be by Hawks fans.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Don't count on it.  9/11 learned his lesson last season and he won't be jumping ship off the Seahawk's bandwagon like he did last year.
> 
> If Wilson stays healthy this season is a lock...and he isn't even the reason the Seahawks will crush pretty much every team on their schedule.
> 
> If I were you I would hedge my bets by investing in KLEENEX stock.
> 
> There WILL be lots of crying.  You have THAT right.  It just won't be by Hawks fans.



I will be investing because I know you'll be using MANY Kleenex and diapers.  Lol!


----------



## antiquity

ChrisL said:


> I would route for them or ANY team over the Seahawks because of the two stooges here.  Lol!



Rooting (note spelling) is one thing but being against a team because of some poster posted something you didn't like is not much of a football fan. Will New Orleans win their division...probably...will NO make the playoffs...probably...will NO win a playoff game...maybe...will NO win the NFC....not likely. And the odds makers are remarkable usually right in the long run.


----------



## ChrisL

antiquity said:


> Rooting (note spelling) is one thing but being against a team because of some poster posted something you didn't like is not much of a football fan. Will New Orleans win their division...probably...will NO make the playoffs...probably...will NO win a playoff game...maybe...will NO win the NFC....not likely. And the odds makers are remarkable usually right in the long run.



About "rooting" Oops! Lol!  Anyhow, that is besides the point grammar nazi!!!  And absolutely NOT.  You do not define who is and who is not a football fan.  I am a football fan, and YES, I am going to ROOT against Huggy's team.  Although I prefer the Pats, it really doesn't matter who wins the SB, as long as it isn't the Seahawks.  I want to see Huggy eat his hat after all of his arrogance on display!  Lol!  

So don't get me wrong, I'm not really "rooting" for your team either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> I would route for them or ANY team over the Seahawks because of the two stooges here.  Lol!


 thats because you hate having your ass handed to you on a platter being taken to school by us everyday that your cheatriots are little boys who cant play with the big boys-the seahawks.and are so much in denial about this and afraid of facing the truth how the AFC is so weak.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> I will be investing because I know you'll be using MANY Kleenex and diapers.  Lol!


your trolling ignoring facts that the AFC is weak,your saying that because you know its the opposite and trying to convince yourself of that when in reality,you know HE will have to give several kleenexs,your so arrogant you keep ignoring the facts how myself and huggy said way before the superbowl began that it would be a blowout because the donkeys did not match up well agains the seahawks just like your cheatriots dont.

see your not mature like me to be objective about facts.I can face reality that my favorite team the chargers,as much as i love them,just got lucky last year to make it to the playoffs and they will be worse this year with the loss of offensive coordinater ken whisenhunt,i dont deny those kind of realitys like you do that the AFC is weak with the donkesy being their only serious challenge.

 I was mature enough to tell Huggy that I expected my chargers to be blwon out i that pre season game against his Hawks and that they wont fair any better aginst them in the regular season because unlike you,i dint ignore facts that neither they or the pats  just like the donkeys,dont match up well against them.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> thats because you hate having your ass handed to you on a platter being taken to school by us everyday that your cheatriots are little boys who cant play with the big boys-the seahawks.and are so much in denial about this and afraid of facing the truth how the AFC is so weak.



I already told you, I don't associate with crazy people.  Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Don't count on it.  9/11 learned his lesson last season and he won't be jumping ship off the Seahawk's bandwagon like he did last year.
> 
> If Wilson stays healthy this season is a lock...and he isn't even the reason the Seahawks will crush pretty much every team on their schedule.
> 
> If I were you I would hedge my bets by investing in KLEENEX stock.
> 
> There WILL be lots of crying.  You have THAT right.  It just won't be by Hawks fans.


 
yep,as we both know it will be by cheatriot fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ChrisL said:


> I already told you, I don't associate with crazy people.  Lol!


 then you better shoot the mirror then and have nothing to do with your arrogant self then.lol crazy people would be folks like you who ignore realty nt face it,hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Don't count on it.  9/11 learned his lesson last season and he won't be jumping ship off the Seahawk's bandwagon like he did last year.
> 
> If Wilson stays healthy this season is a lock...and he isn't even the reason the Seahawks will crush pretty much every team on their schedule.
> 
> If I were you I would hedge my bets by investing in KLEENEX stock.
> 
> There WILL be lots of crying.  You have THAT right.  It just won't be by Hawks fans.


 Notice how he hates seeing an example of you  showing how you educated people back then not even adresssing that fact how you took people like me to school back then? playing dodgeball with that fact? hee hee. 

Dont forget to mention there that I at least was smart enough to know that the hawks and the niners were the two best teams in the NFL last year,that even though I thought the hawks would lose that game to the niners back then,that I DID say that they were the two best teams in the NFL and the winner of that game would easily win the superbowl.

I at least wasnt dense like so many others and knew that the winner of that NFC game would blow out the donkeys in the superbowl because of how weak the AFC is. with all the major losses the niners had on defense this year,the hawks road to the superbowl winning it all will be MUCH easier this year than last year.I see the NFL championship game being between the Hawks and the packers this year.they would have been in that game last year if one of the packers defenders had not had butterfingers in that playoff losss to them dropping one of kapernicks passes deep in niner territory he SHOULD have intercepted.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jags got it in the bag


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> *Notice how he hates *seeing an example of you  showing how you educated people back then not even adresssing that fact how you took people like me to school back then? playing dodgeball with that fact? hee hee.
> 
> Dont forget to mention there that I at least was smart enough to know that the hawks and the niners were the two best teams in the NFL last year,that even though I thought the hawks would lose that game to the niners back then,that I DID say that they were the two best teams in the NFL and the winner of that game would easily win the superbowl.
> 
> I at least wasnt dense like so many others and knew that the winner of that NFC game would blow out the donkeys in the superbowl because of how weak the AFC is. with all the major losses the niners had on defense this year,the hawks road to the superbowl winning it all will be MUCH easier this year than last year.I see the NFL championship game being between the Hawks and the packers this year.they would have been in that game last year if one of the packers defenders had not had butterfingers in that playoff losss to them dropping one of kapernicks passes deep in niner territory he SHOULD have intercepted.



Ha!  Not only are you a conspiracy theorist, but you are also a misogynist.  You assume that because I'm a fan of sports that I must be a MALE?  Well, guess what, I'm a female.  Lol!  Your misogyny has been exposed.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> then you better shoot the mirror then and have nothing to do with your arrogant self then.lol crazy people would be folks like you who ignore realty nt face it,hee hee.



Bull, there is no one more arrogant about their sports teams here than Huggy and you, his little suck up side kick.  Lol!


----------



## HUGGY




----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


>



Yea sure, Mr. Big Stuff!


----------



## Toro

NE Patriots


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Bull, there is no one more arrogant about their sports teams here than Huggy and you, his little suck up side kick.  Lol!


 
It seems that you are one of those that truly believes that "on any given Sunday".

I study my team.

I study the opposition.

Trust me that there were many years I knew my Hawks would not even make the playoffs let alone make any dent in the tournament.

Seattle receivers used to have a hard time catching the ball.  Many playoff games were lost because of something as simple and glaring as the basic mechanics.  Now the Hawk receivers make more out of the fewest pass attempts than any team in the NFL.  Seattle receivers rarely drop a ball within reach.  No other team can say that with complete confidense.

Seattle has been in the top 3 combined running yardage for the last two years.  Marshawn Lynch is one of if not the premier North South RBs in the NFL.  That is a statistical fact.

When the game is broken down to the stats THAT MATTER it isn't so hard to predict outcomes save for contests that are evenly matched.

I wasn't nearly as confident before Pete Carroll and John Schneider were hired.  They developed the most intelligent formula for success the NFL has ever seen.  That is a fact and the results over the last two years bare out that statement.

I wasn't nearly so confident before Russell Wilson became the QB.  Wilson has the highest QB rating..W/L reg season and playoff record of any two year QB in NFL history.

I wasn't nearly so confident before Seattle had developed the best defense ..especially against the pass in the NFL.  ..and NOT by a little either.  The Hawks are clearly and by a significant margin the hardest team to score on in the NFL.  Most teams in the NFL are dependant on the pass game.  Clearly the most successfull teams are pass oriented with the exception of just two.  Seattle and Santa Clara.

These are not arrogant statements..they are just simply the facts.

Sometimes the ball bounces funny and a team can get lucky with that.  Some refs make mistakes and a team can make a lot out of those calls. 

Injuries can have huge impact.

Seattle can lose to a very good team that gets lucky.

If it makes you feel better to point out that I am arrogant then knock yourself out.  As long as the Hawks play up to their potential and keep winning I will humbly accept your criticisms.

LOL !!!  Go Hawks !!!


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> It seems that you are one of those that truly believes that "on any given Sunday".
> 
> I study my team.
> 
> I study the opposition.
> 
> Trust me that there were many years I knew my Hawks would not even make the playoffs let alone make any dent in the tournament.
> 
> Seattle receivers used to have a hard time catching the ball.  Many playoff games were lost because of something as simple and glaring as the basic mechanics.  Now the Hawk receivers make more out of the fewest pass attempts than any team in the NFL.  Seattle receivers rarely drop a ball within reach.  No other team can say that with complete confidense.
> 
> Seattle has been in the top 3 combined running yardage for the last two years.  Marshawn Lynch is one of if not the premier North South RBs in the NFL.  That is a statistical fact.
> 
> When the game is broken down to the stats THAT MATTER it isn't so hard to predict outcomes save for contests that are evenly matched.
> 
> I wasn't nearly as confident before Pete Carroll and John Schneider were hired.  They developed the most intelligent formula for success the NFL has ever seen.  That is a fact and the results over the last two years bare out that statement.
> 
> I wasn't nearly so confident before Russell Wilson became the QB.  Wilson has the highest QB rating..W/L reg season and playoff record of any two year QB in NFL history.
> 
> I wasn't nearly so confident before Seattle had developed the best defense ..especially against the pass in the NFL.  ..and NOT by a little either.  The Hawks are clearly and by a significant margin the hardest team to score on in the NFL.  Most teams in the NFL are dependant on the pass game.  Clearly the most successfull teams are pass oriented with the exception of just two.  Seattle and Santa Clara.
> 
> These are not arrogant statements..they are just simply the facts.
> 
> Sometimes the ball bounces funny and a team can get lucky with that.  Some refs make mistakes and a team can make a lot out of those calls.
> 
> Injuries can have huge impact.
> 
> Seattle can lose to a very good team that gets lucky.
> 
> If it makes you feel better to point out that I am arrogant then knock yourself out.  As long as the Hawks play up to their potential and keep winning I will humbly accept your criticisms.
> 
> LOL !!!  Go Hawks !!!



So do the experts and the analysts, and THEY are wrong all the time.  That is because football is an unpredictable sport.  You can have the BEST line up of athletes on your team and STILL lose games.  That's a fact.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> So do the experts and the analysts, and THEY are wrong all the time.  That is because football is an unpredictable sport.  You can have the BEST line up of athletes on your team and STILL lose games.  That's a fact.


 
That is obvious.  It doesn't cover your assumption that football can't be predicted with high accuracy any better than some(you) that make statements based on "Because I said so".


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> That is obvious.  It doesn't cover your assumption that football can't be predicted with *high accuracy any better than some(you) that make statements based on "Because I said so"*.



What are you talking about?  I am NOT the one trying to predict anything.  That would be all you friend!    I just hope your arrogance comes back to bite you in the behind because you and your little side kick are just annoying.  No offense, but that's why.  ANNOYING!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> NE Patriots


 some people never learn.lol.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> some people never learn.lol.



Considering the success the Pats have had over the past 10-15 years, I'm not really sure what there is to learn.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> some people never learn.lol.


 
She doth protest too much. 

It probably goes back to Junior HS.   She wore braces and little Johnnie teased her relentlessly ... "Jaws"..."Tin Grin"...etc...

Never got over it.

Then she had a crush on the school QB but he only had eyes for the popular cheerleader Ho.

Sad story...  she burned his house down ...shot everyone that tried to escape the flames...

The usual reaction to love unrequited.

Did time.. now that she is free has vowed to make all Alpha Males Pay.

If I had a nickel for every time a psycho chick has tried to get my attention like this one I would be a rich man.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> She doth protest too much.
> 
> It probably goes back to Junior HS.   She wore braces and little Johnnie teased her relentlessly ... "Jaws"..."Tin Grin"...etc...
> 
> Never got over it.
> 
> Then she had a crush on the school QB but he only had eyes for the popular cheerleader Ho.
> 
> Sad story...  she burned his house down ...shot everyone that tried to escape the flames...
> 
> The usual reaction to love unrequited.
> 
> Did time.. now that she is free has vowed to make all Alpha Males Pay.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time a psycho chick has tried to get my attention like this one I would be a rich man.








This is absolutely hilarious.  I don't think any female in her right mind would want your attention in such a way.  You are VERY odd to say the least.  Lol!

I see when you can't win an argument, you resort to personal attacks.  Quite telling about your insecurity.  You are certainly NO alpha male and probably just a little nerdy gamer.  That is why you NEED the Seahawks and obsess over them the way you do.  It is very unhealthy.  Have you spoken to your psychiatrist about it?    Lol!

BTW, ONE of the reasons I know so much about football is because I actually WAS a cheerleader.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> Considering the success the Pats have had over the past 10-15 years, I'm not really sure what there is to learn.



We could say the same thing about the Bills when they played in four straight Super Bowls but where are they in the scheme of things today. I don't think any Bills fan should be still living in the past as past performances are totally in most cases irrelevant. Take the Ravens Super Bowl run, and then look at them last year, didn't go far did they?
Just as the Seahawks past seasons is also irrelevant you have too look at this season and this season only. The difference is last year Super Bowl champs have mostly the same players back with one more year under their belts (3rd youngest lineup) and most of the Pats players have moved on or in some cases in jail. If you know what I mean.


----------



## antiquity

ChrisL said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.  I don't think any female in her right mind would want your attention in such a way.  You are VERY odd to say the least.  Lol!
> 
> I see when you can't win an argument, you resort to personal attacks.  Quite telling about your insecurity.  You are certainly NO alpha male and probably just a little nerdy gamer.  That is why you NEED the Seahawks and obsess over them the way you do.  It is very unhealthy.  Have you spoken to your psychiatrist about it?    Lol!
> 
> BTW, ONE of the reasons I know so much about football is because I actually WAS a cheerleader.



Too much information...you set your self up for some nasty come backs with that last sentence.


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> We could say the same thing about the Bills when they played in four straight Super Bowls but where are they in the scheme of things today. I don't think any Bills fan should be still living in the past as past performances are totally in most cases irrelevant. Take the Ravens Super Bowl run, and then look at them last year, didn't go far did they?
> Just as the Seahawks past seasons is also irrelevant you have too look at this season and this season only. The difference is last year Super Bowl champs have mostly the same players back with one more year under their belts (3rd youngest lineup) and most of the Pats players have moved on or in some cases in jail. If you know what I mean.



Most of the Pats players have moved on or are in jail?  Really?  I'm curious which of those players you mean.  Hernandez has been gone for quite a while now and I'm not sure what other Pats players from last year have been arrested, nor do I recall the Pats losing a lot of starters to free agency or retirement.  And the Seahawks lost at least a couple of players from their Super Bowl team.  So again, I'm not sure why anyone would think there is something for Pats fans who hope for or expect a SB to learn.  They have more reason than most fans to expect their team to make it to the Super Bowl based on the success they have had.  Other than the fans of the Seahawks, Niners and Broncos, who should feel better about their team's chances than Pats fans? 

Oh, and the Pats fans don't have to look at the distant past to see success from their team.  They went 12-4 and made it to the conference championship last year.

All of this seems pretty clear to me, and I'm a Niner fan.


----------



## antiquity

Montrovant said:


> Most of the Pats players have moved on or are in jail?  Really?  I'm curious which of those players you mean.  Hernandez has been gone for quite a while now and I'm not sure what other Pats players from last year have been arrested, nor do I recall the Pats losing a lot of starters to free agency or retirement.  And the Seahawks lost at least a couple of players from their Super Bowl team.  So again, I'm not sure why anyone would think there is something for Pats fans who hope for or expect a SB to learn.  They have more reason than most fans to expect their team to make it to the Super Bowl based on the success they have had.  Other than the fans of the Seahawks, Niners and Broncos, who should feel better about their team's chances than Pats fans?
> 
> Oh, and the Pats fans don't have to look at the distant past to see success from their team.  They went 12-4 and made it to the conference championship last year.
> 
> All of this seems pretty clear to me, and I'm a Niner fan.



If the Seahawk, Cardinals or the 49ers played in the AFC they could go undefeated playing an AFC schedule.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.  *I don't think any female in her right mind would want your attention in such a way*.  You are VERY odd to say the least.  Lol!
> 
> I see when you can't win an argument, you resort to personal attacks.  Quite telling about your insecurity.  You are certainly NO alpha male and probably just a little nerdy gamer.  That is why you NEED the Seahawks and obsess over them the way you do.  It is very unhealthy.  Have you spoken to your psychiatrist about it?    Lol!
> 
> BTW, ONE of the reasons I know so much about football is because I actually WAS a cheerleader.


 
Fiddlesticks !!!

If I can't win an argument I usually go straight for the handcuffs and duct tape.

Personal attacks are...well...so personal...


ChrisL said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.  I don't think any female in her right mind would want your attention in such a way.  You are VERY odd to say the least.  Lol!
> 
> I see when you can't win an argument, you resort to personal attacks.  Quite telling about your insecurity.  You are certainly NO alpha male and probably just a little nerdy gamer.  That is why you NEED the Seahawks and obsess over them the way you do.  It is very unhealthy.  Have you spoken to your psychiatrist about it?    Lol!
> 
> BTW, ONE of the reasons I know so much about football is because I actually WAS a cheerleader.


 
"I don't think any female in her right mind would want your attention in such a way"

Which is probably why human beings invented alcohol.

It's a safe bet that most men are not as interested in your great mind as what's in your(poor word choice alert)


----------



## Montrovant

antiquity said:


> If the Seahawk, Cardinals or the 49ers played in the AFC they could go undefeated playing an AFC schedule.



The Niners and Hawks both lost to the Colts last year.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> The Niners and Hawks both lost to the Colts last year.


 
Yes they did but in two entirely different manners.

The 9ers lost to the Colts in Candlestick.  They got beat down.

The Hawks were on their way to blowing out the Colts in Indy and some extremely flukey chit occured combined with horrible officiating points taken off board etc ..stuff that never happens.  The door was left open by strange circumstances and the Colts managed to pull off the win.  The Colts won but they were VERY fortunate to do so.

Suggesting that the Colts were a better team...even on that day.. than the Seahawks is nonsense.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Yes they did but in two entirely different manners.
> 
> The 9ers lost to the Colts in Candlestick.  They got beat down.
> 
> The Hawks were on their way to blowing out the Colts in Indy and some extremely flukey chit occured combined with horrible officiating points taken off board etc ..stuff that never happens.  The door was left open by strange circumstances and the Colts managed to pull off the win.  The Colts won but they were VERY fortunate to do so.
> 
> Suggesting that the Colts were a better team...even on that day.. than the Seahawks is nonsense.



You are so funny Huggy.  Yeah, of COURSE the Colts weren't better when they beat the Hawks.  The Hawks only lose due to freak weather anomalies and acts of god, not because another team plays better on a given day.  

That must be why the Hawks had to go to OT to beat the Texans, right?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> You are so funny Huggy.  Yeah, of COURSE the Colts weren't better when they beat the Hawks.  The Hawks only lose due to freak weather anomalies and acts of god, not because another team plays better on a given day.
> 
> That must be why the Hawks had to go to OT to beat the Texans, right?


 
In spite of the grief the Texans got last year especially with Schaub's extraordinary number of pick sixes ..that team was a lot better than their record reflected. 

AND yes I will stick to my assessment ..  In fact even though the Hawks DID prevail against the Texans and lose to the Colts as far as I am concerned the Texans were a much TOUGHER club than the team from Indy.  Houston SHOULD have beaten the Hawks last year.  They suffered some unusual setbacks in that game.  On that day THEY were the better team...in the same way the Seahawks were the better team but still lost to the Colts.


----------



## antiquity

Revised odds on favorite to win the Superbowl:

Denver Broncos 6/1
Seattle Seahawks 13/2
New England Patriots 7/1
San Francisco 49ers 15/2
Green Bay Packers 10/1
New Orleans Saints 12/1
Chicago Bears 20/1
Indianapolis Colts 20/1
Philadelphia Eagles 20/1
Detroit Lions 33/1
Pittsburgh Steelers 33/1
San Diego Chargers 33/1
Arizona Cardinals 40/1
Atlanta Falcons 40/1
Baltimore Ravens 40/1
Cincinnati Bengals 40/1
Carolina Panthers 50/1
Dallas Cowboys 50/1
Kansas City Chiefs 50/1
New York Giants 50/1
Washington Redskins 50/1
Houston Texans 66/1
Miami Dolphins 66/1
New York Jets 66/1
St. Louis Rams 66/1
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 66/1
Cleveland Browns 75/1
Minnesota Vikings 75/1
Buffalo Bills 100/1
Tennessee Titans 100/1
Oakland Raiders 150/1
Jacksonville Jaguars 250/1


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Revised odds on favorite to win the Superbowl:
> 
> Denver Broncos 6/1
> Seattle Seahawks 13/2
> New England Patriots 7/1
> San Francisco 49ers 15/2
> Green Bay Packers 10/1
> New Orleans Saints 12/1
> Chicago Bears 20/1
> Indianapolis Colts 20/1
> Philadelphia Eagles 20/1
> Detroit Lions 33/1
> Pittsburgh Steelers 33/1
> San Diego Chargers 33/1
> Arizona Cardinals 40/1
> Atlanta Falcons 40/1
> Baltimore Ravens 40/1
> Cincinnati Bengals 40/1
> Carolina Panthers 50/1
> Dallas Cowboys 50/1
> Kansas City Chiefs 50/1
> New York Giants 50/1
> Washington Redskins 50/1
> Houston Texans 66/1
> Miami Dolphins 66/1
> New York Jets 66/1
> St. Louis Rams 66/1
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers 66/1
> Cleveland Browns 75/1
> Minnesota Vikings 75/1
> Buffalo Bills 100/1
> Tennessee Titans 100/1
> Oakland Raiders 150/1
> Jacksonville Jaguars 250/1


 
Seattle probably slipped to 2nd in the betting polls because some stupid people saw that the Hawks "lost" to Denver in the preseason opener at Mile High.  Note:  I didn't say "lose" to Denver because they never *saw* the exhibition or even know that Seattle left 19 first stringers at home for that one.

I means seriously..  what has changed to reverse the 43-8 smackdown of Super Bowl 48..  ???? 

NOTHING balancing in Denvers favor.

Both teams got better...  Seattle took a huge jump in Offense and some in Defense.  Denver got slightly better on Defense ...NO better on offense..

If they played today the score would be more lopsided than the SB score.

Oh well... I guess the dumb ass bettors will just have to re-submitt their wagers after the regular season game in Seattle.

Just watch...The Seahawks will knock Denver right out of the top 5.  If the Hawks didn't crush Green Bay in the season opener Denver will be placed behind them.

After the first 4 weeks Santa Clara, Denver and Green Bay won't even be in the top 5..  Ha...  Ha... LOL


----------



## antiquity

Denver's SuperBowl chances take a big hit....Wes Welker get suspended for four games for gaming the system and got caught.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Denver's SuperBowl chances take a big hit....Wes Welker get suspended for four games for gaming the system and got caught.


 

Yup !

The runt tested positive for meth.

What an idiot.

My guess is that he did it on purpose so he wouldn't have to face Chancellor again this season..


LOL


----------



## HUGGY

Can't we just concede Seattle will win this season's Lombardi and start talking about a threepeat?

Blah...blah...blah...

PEOPLE !!!!  The writing is on the wall...  !!!!!

What sane person could doubt the Hawks win this season's Super Bowl ???


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks will not make the playoffs
> 
> You read it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also a writer for the National Inquirer? Just what is going to stop Seattle from making the playoffs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly
> 
> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated
> 
> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year
> - They have a target on their back as defending champs
> - They were relatively injury free last year
> - They play in the tougest division in football
> 
> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. *I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs*
Click to expand...

 
Seahawks are 3-3 right now and if the season ended today they would not make the playoffs

Worse for them, With Philly/Dallas with only one loss and GB/Detroit with two losses, a wildcard will not be easy. Unless they win the division, doesn't look good for the playoffs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks will not make the playoffs
> 
> You read it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also a writer for the National Inquirer? Just what is going to stop Seattle from making the playoffs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly
> 
> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated
> 
> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year
> - They have a target on their back as defending champs
> - They were relatively injury free last year
> - They play in the tougest division in football
> 
> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. *I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks are 3-3 right now and if the season ended today they would not make the playoffs
> 
> Worse for them, With Philly/Dallas with only one loss and GB/Detroit with two losses, a wildcard will not be easy. Unless they win the division, doesn't look good for the playoffs
Click to expand...

 
 yeah at this point for the NFC,i wouldnt be surprised if the eagles amd cowboys squared off in the NFC title game,maybe the cardinals.they seem to be the three best teams in the NFC this year.


----------



## JimH52

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle Seahawks will not make the playoffs
> 
> You read it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also a writer for the National Inquirer? Just what is going to stop Seattle from making the playoffs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In selecting the next SuperBowl champion it is tempting to go with the last winner. Especially when they win convincingly
> 
> But in the last two decades, many more SB winners did not make the playoffs than repeated
> 
> Factors that work against Seattle
> - They are not as hungry as last year
> - They have a target on their back as defending champs
> - They were relatively injury free last year
> - They play in the tougest division in football
> 
> I see complacency already setting in with Seattle. They are accepting the dynasty talk without realizing you have to work for it. SF, St Louis and Arizona all have the tools to knock them off. *I'm looking at 9-7 and outside looking in on the playoffs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks are 3-3 right now and if the season ended today they would not make the playoffs
> 
> Worse for them, With Philly/Dallas with only one loss and GB/Detroit with two losses, a wildcard will not be easy. Unless they win the division, doesn't look good for the playoffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah at this point for the NFC,i wouldnt be surprised if the eagles amd cowboys squared off in the NFC title game,maybe the cardinals.they seem to be the three best teams in the NFC this year.
Click to expand...


Can't leave Rogers and Green Bay out of the mix in the NFC.


----------



## rightwinger

A bigger problem for Seattle other than making the playoffs is that it is unlikely they will have homefield advantage if they do sneak in to the playoffs


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season


At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams

They believe their press clippings


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
Click to expand...

 
I doubt it.  DB Marcus Burley who made most of the costly mistakes in the last two game was our third string corner opposite Sherman 4 weeks ago with little game experience.  He wasn't even on the team during the Super Bowl.  Sherman although blanked for interceptions this season has had only one TD scored on him so far this year and was in possesion of the ball with a minute to go in the last game after the Thomas strip even though the ignorant fuck ref gave the ball back to the Rams.

I seriously doubt Burley has been reading any press clippings.

Britt, a rookie offensive Tackle has been our biggest problem.  Wilson protection causing several hurried throws.  Him being a rookie...I doubt his locker has many press clippings in it either.

Our Defensive front has been a disappointment not getting to our opponent's QBs as often as they should if at all.  This has been a direct influence on the lack of interceptions this season.

Wilson has had one bad game this year, against the Rams he did something that had never been done in the history of the NFL which was pass for over 300 yards and run for over a hundred.

Lynch is still running hard.

The special teams coach blew two calls on Sunday one to watch for the fake punt and the other to watch for Fisher's punt return team to illegally signal a fair catch then advance the ball.

Maybe our Defensive line has all the press clippings.  I'm not sure what their problem is.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  DB Marcus Burley who made most of the costly mistakes in the last two game was our third string corner opposite Sherman 4 weeks ago with little game experience.  He wasn't even on the team during the Super Bowl.  Sherman although blanked for interceptions this season has had only one TD scored on him so far this year and was in possesion of the ball with a minute to go in the last game after the Thomas strip even though the ignorant fuck ref gave the ball back to the Rams.
> 
> I seriously doubt Burley has been reading any press clippings.
> 
> Britt, a rookie offensive Tackle has been our biggest problem.  Wilson protection causing several hurried throws.  Him being a rookie...I doubt his locker has many press clippings in it either.
> 
> Our Defensive front has been a disappointment not getting to our opponent's QBs as often as they should if at all.  This has been a direct influence on the lack of interceptions this season.
> 
> Wilson has had one bad game this year, against the Rams he did something that had never been done in the history of the NFL which was pass for over 300 yards and run for over a hundred.
> 
> Lynch is still running hard.
> 
> The special teams coach blew two calls on Sunday one to watch for the fake punt and the other to watch for Fisher's punt return team to illegally signal a fair catch then advance the ball.
> 
> Maybe our Defensive line has all the press clippings.  I'm not sure what their problem is.
Click to expand...

 
Most Superbowl teams have plenty of excuses when their performance drops off the following year. Seattle is no different and you are their number one apologist
A second trip to the Superbowl is not the cakewalk you boasted about earlier in the season. Seattle will actually have to work for it. Imagine that

Their best shot is to win the division. I doubt if they can get homefield again. They have played one division game so far and lost it. Still have two against SF, two against Arizona and another against SL. They need to win four of five


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  DB Marcus Burley who made most of the costly mistakes in the last two game was our third string corner opposite Sherman 4 weeks ago with little game experience.  He wasn't even on the team during the Super Bowl.  Sherman although blanked for interceptions this season has had only one TD scored on him so far this year and was in possesion of the ball with a minute to go in the last game after the Thomas strip even though the ignorant fuck ref gave the ball back to the Rams.
> 
> I seriously doubt Burley has been reading any press clippings.
> 
> Britt, a rookie offensive Tackle has been our biggest problem.  Wilson protection causing several hurried throws.  Him being a rookie...I doubt his locker has many press clippings in it either.
> 
> Our Defensive front has been a disappointment not getting to our opponent's QBs as often as they should if at all.  This has been a direct influence on the lack of interceptions this season.
> 
> Wilson has had one bad game this year, against the Rams he did something that had never been done in the history of the NFL which was pass for over 300 yards and run for over a hundred.
> 
> Lynch is still running hard.
> 
> The special teams coach blew two calls on Sunday one to watch for the fake punt and the other to watch for Fisher's punt return team to illegally signal a fair catch then advance the ball.
> 
> Maybe our Defensive line has all the press clippings.  I'm not sure what their problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Superbowl teams have plenty of excuses when their performance drops off the following year. Seattle is no different and you are their number one apologist
> A second trip to the Superbowl is not the cakewalk you boasted about earlier in the season. Seattle will actually have to work for it. Imagine that
> 
> Their best shot is to win the division. I doubt if they can get homefield again. They have played one division game so far and lost it. Still have two against SF, two against Arizona and another against SL. They need to win four of five
Click to expand...

 
I lied.

Wilson has had TWO bad games this season.  One in San Diego and the one against Dallas.


----------



## Dan Daly

The Cleveland Browns...and if you don't agree you are a racist!


----------



## candycorn

How bout dem Falcons....uggh


----------



## HUGGY

Dan Daly said:


> The Cleveland Browns...and if you don't agree you are a racist!


 
If you are not a rascist you are a self loathing coward.


----------



## Dan Daly

HUGGY said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cleveland Browns...and if you don't agree you are a racist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not a rascist you are a self loathing coward.
Click to expand...


Why am I not surprised that someone who can't recognize humor, even with a little smiley thingy included, also can't spell racist.  You are either not the brightest bulb on the tree or wound waaay too tight.


----------



## HUGGY

Dan Daly said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cleveland Browns...and if you don't agree you are a racist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not a rascist you are a self loathing coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised that someone who can't recognize humor, even with a little smiley thingy included, also can't spell racist.  You are either not the brightest bulb on the tree or wound waaay too tight.
Click to expand...

 
AND you can't spell "way". 

I don't have spell check AND I'm lazy. 

What's your excuse?

How is YOUR humor better than mine?

If you had the guts and confidense in *your* humor craft you wouldn't weasel out and put a smiley lable on *your* crap.

Wound too tight?  Look Sparky.. I wrote that at about a qtr to 8 in the AM ... halfway through my first cup of coffee.  I haven't even woke up completely yet.

Try hanging around and watching a minute before getting pissy.

There is a reason why you have two eyes, two thumbs, two ears, one nose and eight fingers .


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
Click to expand...

 


Seattle is at 6-4 with SF (2), Arizona  (2), Philly and StL remaining. Right now, they are a three back of Arizona and a game out of the wild card.
They will need 5 of 6 to get the wild card


----------



## Papageorgio

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?


Looks like this isn't going to happen.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is at 6-4 with SF (2), Arizona  (2), Philly and StL remaining. Right now, they are a three back of Arizona and a game out of the wild card.
> They will need 5 of 6 to get the wild card
Click to expand...

 
Wrongo pongo.  Hawks already have the #5 wildcard with 4 left.  If the Hawks win out and GB stumbles the Seahawks will have the #1 playoff spot in the NFC and HFA just like last season.  AZ is in a death spiral as is Santa Clara.  It is quite possible that neither team can even make the playoffs.  AZ could finish 9-7 and the 9ers could go 7-9.

After this weekend Philly will be a broken team.  They should make the playoffs as a wild card but eliminated in the first round. 

GB is 9-3 and could easily lose to Atlanta and Detroit.  If they lose any of their last 4 they can't get #1 seed if Seattle wins out.

Seattle is peaking right now allowing no TDs in their last two games.


----------



## Treeshepherd

At this point, it's difficult to pick against the Seafowl. 

Packers are loaded. I'm not convinced that the Patriots are an elite team. Broncos are a serious factor. 

What else is there? The only X factor I might mention in the Colts. That's a team I would not be stoked about facing in the post season.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is at 6-4 with SF (2), Arizona  (2), Philly and StL remaining. Right now, they are a three back of Arizona and a game out of the wild card.
> They will need 5 of 6 to get the wild card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrongo pongo.  Hawks already have the #5 wildcard with 4 left.  If the Hawks win out and GB stumbles the Seahawks will have the #1 playoff spot in the NFC and HFA just like last season.  AZ is in a death spiral as is Santa Clara.  It is quite possible that neither team can even make the playoffs.  AZ could finish 9-7 and the 9ers could go 7-9.
> 
> After this weekend Philly will be a broken team.  They should make the playoffs as a wild card but eliminated in the first round.
> 
> GB is 9-3 and could easily lose to Atlanta and Detroit.  If they lose any of their last 4 they can't get #1 seed if Seattle wins out.
> 
> Seattle is peaking right now allowing no TDs in their last two games.
Click to expand...

 
If the Hawks win out with that schedule, they are the best team in the NFC going into the playoffs

This week in Philly will tell alot. A win and they are probably in and a loss puts them back on the bubble


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is at 6-4 with SF (2), Arizona  (2), Philly and StL remaining. Right now, they are a three back of Arizona and a game out of the wild card.
> They will need 5 of 6 to get the wild card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrongo pongo.  Hawks already have the #5 wildcard with 4 left.  If the Hawks win out and GB stumbles the Seahawks will have the #1 playoff spot in the NFC and HFA just like last season.  AZ is in a death spiral as is Santa Clara.  It is quite possible that neither team can even make the playoffs.  AZ could finish 9-7 and the 9ers could go 7-9.
> 
> After this weekend Philly will be a broken team.  They should make the playoffs as a wild card but eliminated in the first round.
> 
> GB is 9-3 and could easily lose to Atlanta and Detroit.  If they lose any of their last 4 they can't get #1 seed if Seattle wins out.
> 
> Seattle is peaking right now allowing no TDs in their last two games.
Click to expand...


yeah..........................................yeah.........................yeah........................yeah.................................yeah..................................................yeah...................................yeah........................yeah..............yeah.................


----------



## candycorn

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


Oh well...wrong again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this isn't going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my god,the first time in your life you ever admitted you were wrong,the world must be coming to an end now for that to happen. Guess your handlers dont mind you admitting you have been proven wrong in the sports section ,you wont admit you get proven wrong in the conspiracy section on government corruption since if you do,they wont pay you and only pay you when you troll there.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> At this point, it's difficult to pick against the Seafowl.
> 
> Packers are loaded. I'm not convinced that the Patriots are an elite team. Broncos are a serious factor.
> 
> What else is there? The only X factor I might mention in the Colts. That's a team I would not be stoked about facing in the post season.



The Colts are just like the chiefs,chargers,and steelers,pretenders.If they were serious contenders for the superbowl they would never have been blown out at HOME no less on that monday night game against the pats.

Have to disagree with you big time there Bub on the pats not being an elite team.How can you say they are not an elite team and say the broncos are a serious factor dude? are you forgetting the pats blew out the donkeys earlier in the year?

whoever has homefield advantage between these two teams will go to the superbowl and trust me it will be the pats,they nearly beat the packers in green bay last week which is very impressive.

If not for a dropped touchdown pass from Knonk,they would have won that game and you for sure wouldnt be saying they are not an elite team.I would like to believe thats true but thats absurd to think that after what they did to the donkeys and ALMOST did to the pack in Green Bay.

I see the NFC title games being between green bay and the hawks and the pats and donkeys with a rematch of last weeks game of the packers and pats in the superbowl with the same result,the packers winning it by a touchdown.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'd watch a Pats vs Packers Super Bowl. Rodgers is a Cal guy. Brady is a local kid.

If it's the Seahawks vs Broncos again, meh, I can't watch any more Richard Sherman, even if he did go to Stanford. He's a SoCal kid, and therefore annoying.


----------



## HUGGY

Treeshepherd said:


> I'd watch a Pats vs Packers Super Bowl. Rodgers is a Cal guy. Brady is a local kid.
> 
> If it's the Seahawks vs Broncos again, meh, I can't watch any more Richard Sherman, even if he did go to Stanford. He's a SoCal kid, and therefore annoying.


 
I'm sure the officials are in agreement.  The 3-1 ratio of penalties the Hawks must endure more than it's opponents over the course of a season is clear proof they feel the same way.  The refs can take points off the board as they have done on at least half a dozen occasions but even THEY cannot put points on the scoreboard FOR Seahawk opponents.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle is at 6-4 with SF (2), Arizona  (2), Philly and StL remaining. Right now, they are a three back of Arizona and a game out of the wild card.
> They will need 5 of 6 to get the wild card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrongo pongo.  Hawks already have the #5 wildcard with 4 left.  If the Hawks win out and GB stumbles the Seahawks will have the #1 playoff spot in the NFC and HFA just like last season.  AZ is in a death spiral as is Santa Clara.  It is quite possible that neither team can even make the playoffs.  AZ could finish 9-7 and the 9ers could go 7-9.
> 
> After this weekend Philly will be a broken team.  They should make the playoffs as a wild card but eliminated in the first round.
> 
> GB is 9-3 and could easily lose to Atlanta and Detroit.  If they lose any of their last 4 they can't get #1 seed if Seattle wins out.
> 
> Seattle is peaking right now allowing no TDs in their last two games.
Click to expand...


I think Seattle has better chance of overtaking the Dallas Cowboys and Detroit Lions for the top wild card...but if Seattle can get by the Eagles this Sunday they will win the NFC West. Seattle should win this weekend and all indication point that way but, it will be a close low scoring game. With the cold weather in Seattle of late that will not be a factor in Philadelphia.


----------



## antiquity

Treeshepherd said:


> At this point, it's difficult to pick against the Seafowl.
> 
> Packers are loaded. I'm not convinced that the Patriots are an elite team. Broncos are a serious factor.
> 
> What else is there? The only X factor I might mention in the Colts. That's a team I would not be stoked about facing in the post season.



You're mixing apple and oranges....you are talking about NFC teams and AFC teams in the same breath...

NFC....Yes the Packers are probably the best team right now and the power ranking says that is true..but the Seahawks and Eagles are the only other teams in the mix with a chance at top spot. Detroit and Dallas are to inconsistent too be a real threat. Arizona with the problems at quarterback and numerous at the worst possible time in the season will soon be an all-so-ran.

AFC...New England is still odds on favorite with Denver in the AFC. Denver is actually a little disappointing after adding some players in the off season who haven't jelled like I think a lot of people thought they would. Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, Indianapolis, Kansas City and San Diego are also too inconsistent to be a considered a real contender.


----------



## HUGGY

Treeshepherd said:


> I'd watch a Pats vs Packers Super Bowl. Rodgers is a Cal guy. Brady is a local kid.
> 
> If it's the Seahawks vs Broncos again, meh, I can't watch any more Richard Sherman, even if he did go to Stanford. He's a SoCal kid, and therefore annoying.


 
You are a liar and a fool.  Richard Sherman has you EXACTLY where he wants you.  He is a highly educated athlete with average to so-so looks and physical ability.  What he does do well is live rent free in your head.  He "plays" a street thug on the screen and you fell for it hook line and sinker.  Richard isn't even THAT fast but he has the whole NFL full of speed burners afraid to throw in his direction.  Those two Ints he had against Santa Clara were just god awful passes.  Sherman has everybody scared poopless to toss the rock and when they do more often than not the ball ends up closer to Dicky than his opponent. 

Sherman is getting tons of TV endorsements.  For the life of me I don't get how homely Sherman and that Frankenstien light lookin Manning get on the TV screen selling everything imaginable..  Beer soup ???  WTF ???

Sherman is getting more out of his college education than most students do.  He was a Communications Major and he obviously was paying attention.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I still like the Colts to do some damage in the playoffs. I like them to go to the SB vs the Seagulls. But, I'm a liar and a fool, so don't listen to me. I've drunken the beer soup on the Colts


----------



## HUGGY

Treeshepherd said:


> I still like the Colts to do some damage in the playoffs. I like them to go to the SB vs the Seagulls. But, I'm a liar and a fool, so don't listen to me. I've drunken the beer soup on the Colts


 
Thanks for sparing me an argument.  Fortunately for you this is the sports forum where you can redeem yourself on any given Monday, Thursday or Sunday and then of course the OTHER guy is the fool and the liar.


----------



## Papageorgio

Making predictions doesn't make you a liar, people on here need to look up what the definition of a lie is. 

The drama!


----------



## antiquity

Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.


 
I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks. 

But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.

Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks.
> 
> But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.
> 
> Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!
Click to expand...


Disagree, the intent is a key.

Lie: a false statement made with deliberate intent to deceive; an intentional untruth; a falsehood.
Synonyms: prevarication, falsification. 
Antonyms: truth.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks.
> 
> But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.
> 
> Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!
Click to expand...


So all your seahawk predictions in minor and sometimes major ways, were wrong, so you have lied all season? Interesting take.


----------



## Toro

I said New England at the beginning of the season, and I should stick with it.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks.
> 
> But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.
> 
> Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!
Click to expand...


Interesting, this isn't a political thread but I find it interesting you picked people of the distance past to accuse of lying while ignoring recent administration lies like 'you can keep your Health insurance....and so' Just who is the MASTER Liars  here Huggy?

Being wrong making a prediction is not lying. All it means is you read the available information and interpreted it wrong. I expect anyone looking at my predictions with a grain of salt.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks.
> 
> But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.
> 
> Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all your seahawk predictions in minor and sometimes major ways, were wrong, so you have lied all season? Interesting take.
Click to expand...

 
I accept responsibility for what I say even when it is shown to be untrue.


antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks.
> 
> But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.
> 
> Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, this isn't a political thread but I find it interesting you picked people of the distance past to accuse of lying while ignoring recent administration lies like 'you can keep your Health insurance....and so' Just who is the MASTER Liars  here Huggy?
> 
> Being wrong making a prediction is not lying. All it means is you read the available information and interpreted it wrong. I expect anyone looking at my predictions with a grain of salt.
Click to expand...

 
Someone please call a WAAAAMMMBBUUULLLAAANNCCEE!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> I said New England at the beginning of the season, and I should stick with it.


thats a good idea,thats who i said at the beginning of the season as well,that they would be the team from the AFC  to be there and lose to the seahawks.I guess "I" should stick with that one now.

I know,I ruled the seahawks out at the middle of the seaon when they were just coasting playing with no heart or passion like everybody here did except Huggy,and said it would be the packers and I would have stuck with that prediction had the packers not gone and laid an egg monday night.

I dont have confidance in a team that is trying to wrap up homefield advantage in the playoffs that nearly blows a 31-7 halftime lead at home no less to a bad team in the atlanta falcons who dont play well on the road outdoors.

the fact they barely beat them by a touchdown letting them come back and score over 30 points tells me they are not near as good a team as their record indicates.

the packers appear to be faltering while the seahawks are peaking at the right time.so got to stick with my original prediction i guess especially since I guaranteed they would repeat.

 that one i did guarantee,undefeated i did not not.you all that keep harping on that have been out of school a long time and dont understand what the word probably means.that there is huge difference between the word probably and WILL.

i thought when i made that thread by putting the word probably in there,that i was making it pretty clear that i wasnt making a guarantee like i was that they would repeat.since i didnt make myself clear on that to everyone here obviously,MAYBE next time if i use the word MIGHT instead,that you will then understand it means I'm just saying its possible it could possibly happen. I wont hold my breath though.

funny how all you seahawk haters forget the pats nearly had an undefeated season a few years ago in their superbowl loss against the Giants and would have had it not been for a 1 in a million miracle catch by a wide receiver on 4th and 10 catching the ball with one hand against his helmet.

somehow even though the pats nearly pulled off and undefeated season a few years back and only did not do so because of that 1 in a million miracle catch,you seahawks haters seem to think its impossible for anybody to be able to do.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm just messin with you goofs.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> Interesting, this isn't a political thread but I find it interesting you picked people of the distance past to accuse of lying while ignoring recent administration lies like 'you can keep your Health insurance....and so' Just who is the MASTER Liars  here Huggy?
> 
> Being wrong making a prediction is not lying. All it means is you read the available information and interpreted it wrong. I expect anyone looking at my predictions with a grain of salt.





> Someone please call a WAAAAMMMBBUUULLLAAANNCCEE!!!!!









  Considered them called. Your ranting is almost as boring as 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, this isn't a political thread but I find it interesting you picked people of the distance past to accuse of lying while ignoring recent administration lies like 'you can keep your Health insurance....and so' Just who is the MASTER Liars  here Huggy?
> 
> Being wrong making a prediction is not lying. All it means is you read the available information and interpreted it wrong. I expect anyone looking at my predictions with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please call a WAAAAMMMBBUUULLLAAANNCCEE!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considered them called. Your ranting is almost as boring as 9/11.
Click to expand...


oh the irony.


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...if making a sports prediction, and it turned out to be wrong, doesn't make one a liar any more then picking a winner makes one a genus...making wrong picks makes them not a very good predictor. You know like most of the talking head on sports shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is a new way to use the word.  But IS IT???  People pass on info they believe to be true all the time when in fact the words were crafted a lie.  RWers do it all the time.  Newt Gingrich and Karl Rove are MASTERS at starting lies that get repeated by a lot of folks.
> 
> But we are just talking sports.  I have lied many times about my Hawks.  I BELIEVED I was right but found out I was full of shit.  The difference is that I can and will admit I was lying and some cling to lies as if the thought of having to face the fact they are wrong is unthinkable.
> 
> Get over yourselves.  Missinformation is lying.  If you say something that turns out to be wrong....  YOU LIED !!!
Click to expand...


So if I say the sun will come up tomorrow...it's a lie until it happens?


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?



One win away from a playoff berth....go falcons


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  DB Marcus Burley who made most of the costly mistakes in the last two game was our third string corner opposite Sherman 4 weeks ago with little game experience.  He wasn't even on the team during the Super Bowl.  Sherman although blanked for interceptions this season has had only one TD scored on him so far this year and was in possesion of the ball with a minute to go in the last game after the Thomas strip even though the ignorant fuck ref gave the ball back to the Rams.
> 
> I seriously doubt Burley has been reading any press clippings.
> 
> Britt, a rookie offensive Tackle has been our biggest problem.  Wilson protection causing several hurried throws.  Him being a rookie...I doubt his locker has many press clippings in it either.
> 
> Our Defensive front has been a disappointment not getting to our opponent's QBs as often as they should if at all.  This has been a direct influence on the lack of interceptions this season.
> 
> Wilson has had one bad game this year, against the Rams he did something that had never been done in the history of the NFL which was pass for over 300 yards and run for over a hundred.
> 
> Lynch is still running hard.
> 
> The special teams coach blew two calls on Sunday one to watch for the fake punt and the other to watch for Fisher's punt return team to illegally signal a fair catch then advance the ball.
> 
> Maybe our Defensive line has all the press clippings.  I'm not sure what their problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Superbowl teams have plenty of excuses when their performance drops off the following year. Seattle is no different and you are their number one apologist
> A second trip to the Superbowl is not the cakewalk you boasted about earlier in the season. Seattle will actually have to work for it. Imagine that
> 
> Their best shot is to win the division. I doubt if they can get homefield again. They have played one division game so far and lost it. Still have two against SF, two against Arizona and another against SL. They need to win four of five
Click to expand...

 
Seattle is playing like a true champion and has kicked their game into overdrive. With their backs against the wall and facing the hardest part of their schedule, they have changed into another gear and are leaving the rest of the league behind


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past twenty years, only two teams have managed to repeat as champions. Eight teams did not even make the playoffs. In looking at the Seahawks in the offseason, they seem to have more in common with the teams that failed than the teams that repeated
> 
> I see SF, Arizona and St Louis inflicting serious damage in divisional games. I predict Seattle will get an attitude wake up call this season
> 
> 
> 
> At 3-3 Seattle seems to be falling into the trap that hits Super Bowl teams
> 
> They believe their press clippings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  DB Marcus Burley who made most of the costly mistakes in the last two game was our third string corner opposite Sherman 4 weeks ago with little game experience.  He wasn't even on the team during the Super Bowl.  Sherman although blanked for interceptions this season has had only one TD scored on him so far this year and was in possesion of the ball with a minute to go in the last game after the Thomas strip even though the ignorant fuck ref gave the ball back to the Rams.
> 
> I seriously doubt Burley has been reading any press clippings.
> 
> Britt, a rookie offensive Tackle has been our biggest problem.  Wilson protection causing several hurried throws.  Him being a rookie...I doubt his locker has many press clippings in it either.
> 
> Our Defensive front has been a disappointment not getting to our opponent's QBs as often as they should if at all.  This has been a direct influence on the lack of interceptions this season.
> 
> Wilson has had one bad game this year, against the Rams he did something that had never been done in the history of the NFL which was pass for over 300 yards and run for over a hundred.
> 
> Lynch is still running hard.
> 
> The special teams coach blew two calls on Sunday one to watch for the fake punt and the other to watch for Fisher's punt return team to illegally signal a fair catch then advance the ball.
> 
> Maybe our Defensive line has all the press clippings.  I'm not sure what their problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Superbowl teams have plenty of excuses when their performance drops off the following year. Seattle is no different and you are their number one apologist
> A second trip to the Superbowl is not the cakewalk you boasted about earlier in the season. Seattle will actually have to work for it. Imagine that
> 
> Their best shot is to win the division. I doubt if they can get homefield again. They have played one division game so far and lost it. Still have two against SF, two against Arizona and another against SL. They need to win four of five
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle is playing like a true champion and has kicked their game into overdrive. With their backs against the wall and facing the hardest part of their schedule, they have changed into another gear and are leaving the rest of the league behind
Click to expand...



I was thinking that the Cowboys have been playing pretty good but Seattle has been killing it!

Since week 12, the Hawks are 5-0 and the Boys are 4-1.  Pretty much a wash.  
The SOS for the  Hawks was 45-30.  For the Boys it was 39-36  Advantage Hawks.
The Points allowed is striking.  For the hawks it's been 33 points.  For the Boys it's been 123!!!  Adv. Hawks

The Boys have drastically outscored the Hawks 162-114 but I don't see that offense holding if Dallas has to go to Seattle to play in that madhouse against that defense.  

Biggest advantage Dallas has is that nobody expects them to win outside of their locker room.  Seattle's offensive woes have been curious and they're going to need to find some solutions.


----------



## ChrisL

Go Pats!    They've been pretty much kicking butt lately.  Sure, Brady is getting older, but he still seems to be able to turn it on, so to speak, when he has to in order to win games.  It's almost like sometimes Tom Brady needs to be slapped by the other team, and then he has laser like focus on that end zone.  I think he also has a lot more distractions than he did when he was a younger man too.


----------



## BluePhantom

Seahawks in a re-PETE baby!!!!!  Gimmie the Pats too.  We have already beaten the Broncos twice in the last year and once absolutely slaughtered them.  They lost their right to challenge. Next man up and that's the Patriots for the AFC.  Of course Russell already beat Brady once.  One more time will stick the point. 

-Go Hawks!!!


----------



## Howey

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?


Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## antiquity

Who ever gets the nod in the AFC title game may have to play Seattle and that will be tough for any team in the AFC as they don't have any defenses in the AFC that matches what Seattle can put on the field. Just like last year when Seattle defense destroyed Manning and the Broncos it will happen again this year. 
You know what is scary right now...Seattle's defense is better and smarter than last years defense. Also Russel Wilson is still improving game in and game out. If last weeks game against Arizona, which has a very good defense is any indication, whoever the AFC puts up will have a very tough time playing Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY

Seattle has developed a plan over the last 3 years to be READY for the playoffs.  

THAT may be one of if not the most remarkable skill Carroll brings to the NFL.  

He has learned and shown the wisdom of dealing with the predictable early season injuries that ALWAYS seem to crop up.  He allows those players aflicted to take all the time they need to get game ready and as the first string makes it back on the field his teams seem ready to make the final push where other teams seem to manage the injury syndrone with more difficulty.  

Also seperately is the potential TEAM season ending injury of the QB.  Wilson has been brought along protecting his health by design.  The same cannot be said for many teams such as GreenBay and The Broncos among several other teams that completely fold when they lose their starter.  When one stops to think about it...it is astonishing how healthy Russell Wilson remains yet still leads the rushing stats for QBs in the NFL by a HUGE margin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Who ever gets the nod in the AFC title game may have to play Seattle and that will be tough for any team in the AFC as they don't have any defenses in the AFC that matches what Seattle can put on the field. Just like last year when Seattle defense destroyed Manning and the Broncos it will happen again this year.
> You know what is scary right now...Seattle's defense is better and smarter than last years defense. Also Russel Wilson is still improving game in and game out. If last weeks game against Arizona, which has a very good defense is any indication, whoever the AFC puts up will have a very tough time playing Seattle.



I wouldnt be so confidant of that.I am still not sold that seattle has that much of an impressive offense to boot. the arizona game only confirmed for me that their offense wasnt all that dangerous. they did exactly what I said they would.

I said  the cards  would keep the game close in the first half because of their defense.It wasnt till the second half that the seahawks started piling on the points and that was because the cardinals defense was tired out in the second half with so many three and outs from their offense  which is why Lynch was able to break free and go for his long touchdown run as wilson was.it was sloppy tackiling from the defense because they were so tired from so many three and outs.

Had the game been a blow out and over with in the first half like the donkeys game was and it did not take the seahawks the second half to start pulling away,i would be impressed but thats not what happened.

Yes tom brady is old for a quarterback but unlike Manning,he doesnt panic and get scared in big games and their defense is much better this year with a healthy wolfork and the addition of revis that while I believe the hawks will win the whole thing again and beat the pats,i think this superbowl will be the superbowl  casual fans around the country  wanted to see last year,a close game with the seahawks winning by just a field goal.


----------



## HUGGY

I agree that it will be NE.

Seattle will treat Gonzo or whatever his name is..  just like the Hawks did the GREAT Bronco receivers in the opening qtr.  Brady will spend much of Half Uno on his butt.  

The big difference will be that Brady will get his ass kicked so thoroughly that he will refuse to come out after the half and the punks from Chowderville will be forced to forfeit the game.

Ya....That's how i see it.


----------



## Montrovant

Gonzo or whatever his name is..


----------



## HUGGY

I would love to see Rothlisburger slime his way through the AFC gauntlet so my Hawks could extract revenge for the last time we both met in the SB.  I fuckin absolutely despise the Steelers.


----------



## shart_attack

candycorn said:


> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?



Stop embarrassing yourself, and stick to manicures and massages, candycorn.

Football is obviously not your thing.

Here to help.


----------



## candycorn

shart_attack said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself, and stick to manicures and massages, candycorn.
> 
> Football is obviously not your thing.
> 
> Here to help.
Click to expand...


Gee, a pick I made before a game was played this year didn't pan out and the team missed the playoffs by one loss....I should be so ashamed...not. 

Some picked San Francisco or the Saints...Atlanta was in it longer than either of those teams.


----------



## BluePhantom

Dallas is about the only team that can seriously challenge Seattle. Denver CAN but I doubt they can get past New England. I think we are going to see a Seahawks / New England Super Bowl and Seattle will RE-PETE


----------



## HUGGY

candycorn said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Your pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself, and stick to manicures and massages, candycorn.
> 
> Football is obviously not your thing.
> 
> Here to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, a pick I made before a game was played this year didn't pan out and the team missed the playoffs by one loss....I should be so ashamed...not.
> 
> Some picked San Francisco or the Saints...Atlanta was in it longer than either of those teams.
Click to expand...


Arthur Blank most likely read your post and got his hopes up.  You are the one that probably got the coach fired because a team that gets so close to the playoffs almost never gets fired.  Except didn't the Falcons end up 6-10?  And you are bragging that they were one game out of the second season?

Rich...


----------



## BluePhantom

Hey Huggy...RE-PETE!


----------



## rightwinger

Right now, Seattle is showing they can shut down any offense in the league

Going to be hard to keep them from repeating


----------



## HUGGY

If there is a Jewish God I hope he brings the Cowpies back into Seattle for the revenge asswhoopin they deserve.  The Hawks will win in AZ this February but that isn't the real point now is it.  The REAL point is that we MUST destroy Jerry Jones will to live and to NEVER try to make the playoffs again.

I am SO sick and tired..  But besides that the Cowgirls got lucky in OUR HOUSE and all I see and hear is how THEY have the formula for winning in the CLink...  BULLSHIT !!!

OKAY  friggin  DOKAY  bring those bitches back into the real house of pain and make em PROVE IT !!!! 

I would absolutely fckin HATE to see Green Bay have the pleasure of knocking those whiney fcks out of the playoffs.  

CHRIST ONNA CRACKER !!!!   

We already spanked Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass by 20 points in game UNO this season.

Tony Homo had ONE lucky throw onna  20 yard 3rd down while OUR own prima friggin donna Harvin refused to play in the game..  I'll face up to it...  We had issues.  They got lucky.  Sherman and Chancellor just happened to both have lackluster games.  Shit happens.  

BUT NOW it is time to make claim to what is OURS.  Best Defense of all time.   To do that we really need to put Dallas back where they belong.  That would be under our feet as we squish them and make their spleens bleed.

This is all I ask.


----------



## Montrovant

Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?

Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....



I'd take Rogers over Wilson any day of the week. Wilson is a good QB, Rogers is much better and he works with less.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Rogers over Wilson any day of the week. Wilson is a good QB, Rogers is much better and *he works with less*.
Click to expand...


PUUULLLEEEEZZZ!!!!!  Wilson has the pedestrian receivers.  Ask ANYBODY.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....



I'll let our little Russell splain it to ya if Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship game.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Rogers over Wilson any day of the week. Wilson is a good QB, Rogers is much better and *he works with less*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUUULLLEEEEZZZ!!!!!  Wilson has the pedestrian receivers.  Ask ANYBODY.
Click to expand...


So does Green Bay, with less of a running game, with a lesser offensive line, less front seven and lesser D backs.

The overall talent level in Seattle exceeds almost any team in the NFL? give me Rogers over Wilson.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Rogers over Wilson any day of the week. Wilson is a good QB, Rogers is much better and *he works with less*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUUULLLEEEEZZZ!!!!!  Wilson has the pedestrian receivers.  Ask ANYBODY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does Green Bay, with less of a running game, with a lesser offensive line, less front seven and lesser D backs.
> 
> The overall talent level in Seattle exceeds almost any team in the NFL? give me Rogers over Wilson.
Click to expand...


Why was Rodgers ascared to throw a single pass in Sherman's area in game one?  Seems to me a great QB like AR would just play his game and let the chips fall.

I am confident that Wilson will throw to ANY open Seahawk no matter where they are on the field.  But then he is just a game manager and doesn't know any better. He is just the winningest QB in his first three seasons than any QB in history ..by two games.  That's some serious dumb luck.  He musta just squeaked by Rodgers to get that record...  No? You mean to say that Aaron wasn't even close to near the best in that catagory?  Stwange!  That's right...he didn't win ANY.  And to think they threw our little Russell into the fire from day one. THE BASTIAGES !!!!!


----------



## mdk

As always I'll be rooting for my Steelers to win the Super Bowl. Big game on Saturday. I hope we destroy the Ravens but it will decided more then by a few points like most of the meeting between the two. They are the team I despie the most in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

mdk said:


> As always I'll be rooting for my Steelers to win the Super Bowl. Big game on Saturday. I hope we destroy the Ravens but it will decided more then by a few points like most of the meeting between the two. They are the team I despie the most in the NFL.



Mee two!!!!  I pray that the Steelers meet my Hawks in AZ...  you can even bring your own refs like last time.


----------



## mdk

HUGGY said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always I'll be rooting for my Steelers to win the Super Bowl. Big game on Saturday. I hope we destroy the Ravens but it will decided more then by a few points like most of the meeting between the two. They are the team I despie the most in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mee two!!!!  I pray that the Steelers meet my Hawks in AZ...  you can even bring your own refs like last time.
Click to expand...


These grapes sure are sour. lol. Did the refs forces the Seahawks to drop all those passes as well? I would love see you folks in AZ. I've always liked the Seahawks and I usaully root for them unless they are playing us of course.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let our little Russell splain it to ya if Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship game.
Click to expand...


And if the measure of a QB was merely how well the team they play for performed, you would have a point.  Then again, if that were true, Trent Dilfer would be a better QB than Dan Marino, so......


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let our little Russell splain it to ya if Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if the measure of a QB was merely how well the team they play for performed, you would have a point.  Then again, if that were true, Trent Dilfer would be a better QB than Dan Marino, so......
Click to expand...


Ya...If I said it was the only or even the most important measure.  It is one of several that add up to what Wilson has produced that make up his value as an NFL QB.

Suggesting that Trent Dilfer is even in the same stadium as Russell Wilson is ridiculous. Dilfer was one of Wilson's biggest naysayers making idiotic statements from the moment Seattle drafted him.

Trent is probably the worst QB to ever get a SB ring.  

Like I said...let's just be patient and hope Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship.  We will get to evaluate two QBs on the same field AGAIN under the same conditions.  Even though I would much rather Dallas gets there for my own personal reasons.  Rodgers...Romo... no matter...the results will be the same.

The fruit will taste all the sweeter in the coming years as Wilson keeps improving and his reputation steadily gains stature.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let our little Russell splain it to ya if Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if the measure of a QB was merely how well the team they play for performed, you would have a point.  Then again, if that were true, Trent Dilfer would be a better QB than Dan Marino, so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya...If I said it was the only or even the most important measure.  It is one of several that add up to what Wilson has produced that make up his value as an NFL QB.
> 
> Suggesting that Trent Dilfer is even in the same stadium as Russell Wilson is ridiculous. Dilfer was one of Wilson's biggest naysayers making idiotic statements from the moment Seattle drafted him.
> 
> Trent is probably the worst QB to ever get a SB ring.
> 
> Like I said...let's just be patient and hope Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship.  We will get to evaluate two QBs on the same field AGAIN under the same conditions.  Even though I would much rather Dallas gets there for my own personal reasons.  Rodgers...Romo... no matter...the results will be the same.
> 
> The fruit will taste all the sweeter in the coming years as Wilson keeps improving and his reputation steadily gains stature.
Click to expand...


The QB's are never on the field at the same time, teams are made up of more than QBs. Seattle as a whole is better than other teams, so when you evaluate Wilson, you have to look at what surrounds him, he is a good QB, would he thrive on team that is inferior to the one he plays on now? If you put Rogers on the Seahawks would the Seahawks win more games than with Wilson?  If you put Wilson on The Packers would the Packers win more games? 

To say that Wilson is superior to Rogers if they beat the Packers is pretty silly logic. There are more than just those two playing and when they are never on the field at the same time?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let our little Russell splain it to ya if Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if the measure of a QB was merely how well the team they play for performed, you would have a point.  Then again, if that were true, Trent Dilfer would be a better QB than Dan Marino, so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya...If I said it was the only or even the most important measure.  It is one of several that add up to what Wilson has produced that make up his value as an NFL QB.
> 
> Suggesting that Trent Dilfer is even in the same stadium as Russell Wilson is ridiculous. Dilfer was one of Wilson's biggest naysayers making idiotic statements from the moment Seattle drafted him.
> 
> Trent is probably the worst QB to ever get a SB ring.
> 
> Like I said...let's just be patient and hope Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship.  We will get to evaluate two QBs on the same field AGAIN under the same conditions.  Even though I would much rather Dallas gets there for my own personal reasons.  Rodgers...Romo... no matter...the results will be the same.
> 
> The fruit will taste all the sweeter in the coming years as Wilson keeps improving and his reputation steadily gains stature.
Click to expand...


I might argue a couple of other QBs as the worst to get a SB ring (Mark Rypien, Joe Namath), but yeah, Dilfer was never a great QB.  But that's entirely the point : team success does not require a great QB.  Even when you have a great QB, such as Peyton Manning, it required his team playing lights-out defense in the playoffs for him to get a SB ring, since he's been average as a playoff QB.

So, while Russell Wilson has been undeniably a quality QB in his time in the league, Aaron Rogers has been possibly the best QB during his time as a starter.  They have somewhat different skill sets, so they are unlikely to fit perfectly into the same offenses.  More importantly, if you wanted to evaluate them 'under the same conditions', you would need to have them play with the same teams against the same teams.  The best you can do is evaluate them based on what they do with what's around them.  So, while Rogers is certainly on a team with a more pass-oriented offense and with better receivers, Wilson is on a team with what is being discussed as possibly the best defense ever assembled.  Eddie Lacy is a good back, but Wilson gets to hand it off to the premier power back of this decade.  I would guess that the Packers have a better pass-blocking O-line, if for no other reason than Seattle has struggled with pass protection this year.  I don't know how the respective special teams units are.

As you can see, these are two very different teams.  I wouldn't say that Seattle would want Rogers instead of Wilson.  Wilson may fit better into their offense than Rogers would.  That said, overall, for the majority of teams, I think that Rogers would be the superior QB.  It's not an indictment of Wilson but rather an acknowledgement of the greatness Rogers has shown.


----------



## hangover

N.E. vs. Seattle in the SB.....Brady gets his fourth ring.


----------



## antiquity

hangover said:


> N.E. vs. Seattle in the SB.....Brady gets his fourth ring.



The only ring Brady will get is in his bathtub  washing all the dirt off his back.


----------



## hangover

antiquity said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> N.E. vs. Seattle in the SB.....Brady gets his fourth ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only ring Brady will get is in his bathtub  washing all the dirt off his back.
Click to expand...

I bet you said that about his other three rings too. I'll send you a tissue after the SB.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and his fake injury ass?
> 
> Why don't you tell us how Wilson is the better QB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let our little Russell splain it to ya if Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if the measure of a QB was merely how well the team they play for performed, you would have a point.  Then again, if that were true, Trent Dilfer would be a better QB than Dan Marino, so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya...If I said it was the only or even the most important measure.  It is one of several that add up to what Wilson has produced that make up his value as an NFL QB.
> 
> Suggesting that Trent Dilfer is even in the same stadium as Russell Wilson is ridiculous. Dilfer was one of Wilson's biggest naysayers making idiotic statements from the moment Seattle drafted him.
> 
> Trent is probably the worst QB to ever get a SB ring.
> 
> Like I said...let's just be patient and hope Green Bay makes it to Seattle for the NFC Championship.  We will get to evaluate two QBs on the same field AGAIN under the same conditions.  Even though I would much rather Dallas gets there for my own personal reasons.  Rodgers...Romo... no matter...the results will be the same.
> 
> The fruit will taste all the sweeter in the coming years as Wilson keeps improving and his reputation steadily gains stature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The QB's are never on the field at the same time, teams are made up of more than QBs. Seattle as a whole is better than other teams, so when you evaluate Wilson, you have to look at what surrounds him, he is a good QB, would he thrive on team that is inferior to the one he plays on now? If you put Rogers on the Seahawks would the Seahawks win more games than with Wilson?  If you put Wilson on The Packers would the Packers win more games?
> 
> To say that Wilson is superior to Rogers if they beat the Packers is pretty silly logic. There are more than just those two playing and when they are never on the field at the same time?
Click to expand...


Of course you are correct on the points you made. 

I like seeing the two QBs playing in the same game.  Accuracy comparisons, decisions under pressure... just a couple of qualities that show up.  In the playoffs there are no stiffs.  Sure Seattle has clearly the athletes on Defense, Rodgers avoided Sherman in the season opener for a good reason, but Green Bay didn't get to be in the position they are in without great defense.

Wilson's skills are somewhat unfair to stack up against an aging and injury prone Rodgers.  Russell can do some things no other QB in the NFL can do.  There are no widely acceptable or more popular stats that can account for what he brings to the position.  The whirling twirling escapes that thrill the 12's may only end up with 5 or 6 yards and a first down but Wilson runs 30-40 yards to get there and more importantly the Defense has to try to contain him after fighting off blocks they are treated to exhausting wind sprints attempting to corral Mr Wilson.  There is good reason why Seattle plays so well in the 3rd and 4th QTRs.  It is not uncommon for the D-Line and the Linebackers to be breathing hard with their hands on their hips late in a game against Russell Wilson.

There are no stats that cover what Wilson does to a Defense that wears them down and finally allows our pedestrian receivers to get wide open.  It used to be viewed as a novelty how Russell extends plays but it happens with such consistency game after game that any rational analysis has to include that ability in comparing QB to QB.  

The truth is that Seattle DOES NOT have a whole stable of great players surrounding Wilson on Offense.  We have Lynch who pounds away usually from the 2nd QTR on and forces the Defense to respect the running back aspect to the read option.  Lynch is a wrecking ball no doubt.  He alone wears down attempted tacklers more than the average running back.  But our receivers seldom get separation early on in a game.  It usually takes linebackers and strong safeties getting out of position by a steady dose of Lynch runs and Wilson extending plays before Seattle can take advantage of those dropped assignments.

We don't have any great Tight Ends like the Charger's  Antonio Gates tearing up the field like many teams do.  We don't have a Jordy Nelson like Green Bay that consistently breaks open on timing routes. 

Wilson MAKES our pedestrian receivers look great at times only by extending plays.  One thing that stands out is YAC by Seattle receivers only because they are so wide open when the ball gets there.  

Ya...I think Wilson is a better QB than Rodgers.  Whether he would stand out for the same reasons on a different team?  Who knows?  I believe Rodgers would have a harder time winning playing at Seattle with our less than speedy receivers.      

 ..


----------



## antiquity

hangover said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> N.E. vs. Seattle in the SB.....Brady gets his fourth ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only ring Brady will get is in his bathtub  washing all the dirt off his back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you said that about his other three rings too. I'll send you a tissue after the SB.
Click to expand...


Actually I didn't but then they didn't have to face Seattle either.


----------



## Montrovant

...'aging and injury prone Rogers'.....


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> ...'aging and injury prone Rogers'.....



OK...  what the hell was with Aaron having to take the cart off the field then miraculously gets back out on the turf later in the game.  And all that crying because a big oaf backs up and steps on his leg while he is on the  ground.  I saw nothing sinister about it.  Why didn't Rodgers just get the fuck out of the way?  Instead he slaps the guy on the butt and whines to the officials.  What a fuckin baby!


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> The QB's are never on the field at the same time, teams are made up of more than QBs. Seattle as a whole is better than other teams, so when you evaluate Wilson, you have to look at what surrounds him, he is a good QB, would he thrive on team that is inferior to the one he plays on now? If you put Rogers on the Seahawks would the Seahawks win more games than with Wilson?  If you put Wilson on The Packers would the Packers win more games?
> 
> To say that Wilson is superior to Rogers if they beat the Packers is pretty silly logic. There are more than just those two playing and when they are never on the field at the same time?



To some degree it depends on how a QB fits the scheme.  For example I hear a lot of people argue that if Manning was on the Seahawks, the Seahawks would be much better.  I completely disagree.  I argue that if Manning was on the Seahawks that Seattle may not even make the playoffs.  Seattle's o-line is so terrible at pass protection that they need a very mobile quarterback.  Manning would get slaughtered behind that line and we all know what happens to Manning when you put a shoulder pad on him.  Rodgers is mobile enough that he would probably be ok...Brady no chance.  Just depends


----------



## Montrovant

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The QB's are never on the field at the same time, teams are made up of more than QBs. Seattle as a whole is better than other teams, so when you evaluate Wilson, you have to look at what surrounds him, he is a good QB, would he thrive on team that is inferior to the one he plays on now? If you put Rogers on the Seahawks would the Seahawks win more games than with Wilson?  If you put Wilson on The Packers would the Packers win more games?
> 
> To say that Wilson is superior to Rogers if they beat the Packers is pretty silly logic. There are more than just those two playing and when they are never on the field at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some degree it depends on how a QB fits the scheme.  For example I hear a lot of people argue that if Manning was on the Seahawks, the Seahawks would be much better.  I completely disagree.  I argue that if Manning was on the Seahawks that Seattle may not even make the playoffs.  Seattle's o-line is so terrible at pass protection that they need a very mobile quarterback.  Manning would get slaughtered behind that line and we all know what happens to Manning when you put a shoulder pad on him.  Rodgers is mobile enough that he would probably be ok...Brady no chance.  Just depends
Click to expand...


The type of offense run or the quality/strengths of the O-line are of huge importance to how a given QB will perform.  Wilson has a skill set that many other QBs cannot match when it comes to mobility and extending plays.  Manning can run so much of an offense by himself he's the closest thing to having an offensive coordinator playing QB.  They are extremely different players who thrive in different conditions.

Certainly you can compare any QBs, and it can be lots of fun, but there are so many factors involved it's impossible to find any sort of consensus.


----------



## BluePhantom

Montrovant said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The QB's are never on the field at the same time, teams are made up of more than QBs. Seattle as a whole is better than other teams, so when you evaluate Wilson, you have to look at what surrounds him, he is a good QB, would he thrive on team that is inferior to the one he plays on now? If you put Rogers on the Seahawks would the Seahawks win more games than with Wilson?  If you put Wilson on The Packers would the Packers win more games?
> 
> To say that Wilson is superior to Rogers if they beat the Packers is pretty silly logic. There are more than just those two playing and when they are never on the field at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some degree it depends on how a QB fits the scheme.  For example I hear a lot of people argue that if Manning was on the Seahawks, the Seahawks would be much better.  I completely disagree.  I argue that if Manning was on the Seahawks that Seattle may not even make the playoffs.  Seattle's o-line is so terrible at pass protection that they need a very mobile quarterback.  Manning would get slaughtered behind that line and we all know what happens to Manning when you put a shoulder pad on him.  Rodgers is mobile enough that he would probably be ok...Brady no chance.  Just depends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The type of offense run or the quality/strengths of the O-line are of huge importance to how a given QB will perform.  Wilson has a skill set that many other QBs cannot match when it comes to mobility and extending plays.  Manning can run so much of an offense by himself he's the closest thing to having an offensive coordinator playing QB.  They are extremely different players who thrive in different conditions.
> 
> Certainly you can compare any QBs, and it can be lots of fun, but there are so many factors involved it's impossible to find any sort of consensus.
Click to expand...


Generally speaking I would agree but I would argue that Wilson could play in any system where non-mobile quarterbacks can't.  So as a GM if you have a mobile quarterback you have a lot more freedom to build your system than if you had Manning or Brady, for example.  If you have Manning you *must *invest big time in a quality offensive line where with Wilson you can get away with a line that's not quite as good.  I agree completely that they are totally different types of quarterbacks and as such if one tries to make a comparison it has to be done on things where they share similar impact (effect on how you build your scheme, the degree of versatility they offer, etc)


----------



## HUGGY

I pick...

The envelope ....please.....

wait for it....

The Seattle Seahawks !!!!

Crowd goes wild....


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> I pick...
> 
> The envelope ....please.....
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks !!!!
> 
> Crowd goes wild....


I would have liked to see the Ravens play Seattle.


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick...
> 
> The envelope ....please.....
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks !!!!
> 
> Crowd goes wild....
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to see the Ravens play Seattle.
Click to expand...


If this team were more like the first SB Ravens team, I'd agree with you.  As it is, I can only hope that Indy can make it rather than the Pats.


----------



## mudwhistle

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick...
> 
> The envelope ....please.....
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks !!!!
> 
> Crowd goes wild....
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to see the Ravens play Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this team were more like the first SB Ravens team, I'd agree with you.  As it is, I can only hope that Indy can make it rather than the Pats.
Click to expand...


Indy is still 2 years away.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick...
> 
> The envelope ....please.....
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks !!!!
> 
> Crowd goes wild....
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to see the Ravens play Seattle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this team were more like the first SB Ravens team, I'd agree with you.  As it is, I can only hope that Indy can make it rather than the Pats.
Click to expand...


Watching Luck last weekend ..he is the only QB left in the hunt that gives me the Willies.

That dude has an arm.

Hate the beard tho...  hate it.


----------

